
Ask HN: What projects are you working on now? - sakopov
With the quarantine being placed in effect in a lot of cities across the world, we all likely have a little bit more time to focus on personal projects or learning something new from the comfort of our homes. What are you guys up to these days?
======
lostintangent
I’m working on a tool that allows developers to record and playback
interactive, guided walkthroughs of a codebase, directly from their editor.
It’s called CodeTour, and it’s currently available as a VS Code extension:
[https://aka.ms/codetour](https://aka.ms/codetour).

I built it because I frequently find myself looking to onboard (or “reboard”)
to a project, and not knowing exactly where to start. After speaking to a
bunch of other developers, I didn’t seem to be alone, so it felt like this
problem was deserving of some attention.

While documentation can help mitigate this problem, I wanted to explore ways
that the codebase itself could become more explainable, without requiring
unnecessary context switches. Almost like if every repo had a table of
contents. To make it easier to produce these “code tours” I built a tour
recorder, that tries to be as simple, and dare I say, fun to use as possible.

I’ve since found that this experience has value in a number of other use cases
(e.g. simplifying PR reviews, doing feature hand offs, facilitating team brown
bags, etc.), and I’m excited to keep getting feedback from folks as they try
it out. It’s also fully OSS, so I’d love any and all contributions:
[https://github.com/vsls-contrib/codetour](https://github.com/vsls-
contrib/codetour).

~~~
pezo1919
Awesome. Please create it for Jetbrains IntelliJ platform. Software tools are
trending, you can charge money for it. I'd like to use VSCode but Webstorm is
just so much more ahead. Most people and companies (who use them) already pay
for Jetbrain tools.

~~~
lostintangent
Thanks for the feedback! In addition to CodeTour, I’m in the process of
building out a couple of other tools (see below) to support better team
collaboration, onboarding and knowledge retention. So I’m focusing on VS Code
first, and iterating on feedback, before tackling other editors. That said,
any thoughts on the usefulness of these solutions is extremely helpful, as I
prioritize my backlog.

Note: Other side-projects on my journey to improve the holistic developer
experience:

1\. GistPad - Developer library for managing code snippets, documentation and
interactive CodePen-like playgrounds. All built on top of GitHub Gists
([https://aka.ms/gistpad](https://aka.ms/gistpad))

2\. Live Share Spaces - A virtual team room for connecting with other
developers, and being able to seek and provide in-editor assistance in real-
time ([https://aka.ms/vsls-spaces](https://aka.ms/vsls-spaces))

~~~
Technetium
This is so amazing I'm going to switch from Atom because of it! Thank you for
making this!

~~~
lostintangent
Thanks! If you get a chance to check it out, please don’t hesitate to send any
feedback my way. I need all the help I can get in order to ensure this
experience is awesome :)

[https://github.com/vsls-contrib/codetour](https://github.com/vsls-
contrib/codetour)

------
zackb
I'm working on a morse code iOS app that can optionally use Force (3D) Touch.
My dad had a stroke recently and is quarantined in a care facility. He can't
talk but remembers morse code like a boss. He can't lift his finger off the
screen to "tap" and there were no other morse apps out there for people with
physical impairment. With this he's able to communicate... I've been coding
for 15 years but this was life changing when it worked!

FOSS: [https://github.com/zackb/forcecode](https://github.com/zackb/forcecode)

only TestFlight right now but AppStore soon under the name "Force Code"

~~~
rijoja
Hi, so many cool ideas in this thread but this one really caught my attention.
As it happens I've been investigating solutions like this under an open source
basis. Unfortunately I didn't pay enough attention to "marketing" so I was
forced to quit due to lack of funding. Now my hands are sort of tied by a
greedy copyright clause in my contract so I'm not sure how much I personally
can do as I really want my work to be in the hands of the public.

One of my ideas is exactly using morse but more as a means to demonstrate a
way to make a new input method learnable via a HUD.

Apart from that I'd think you might be interested in Dasher and that you
should check out the solution that Stephen Hawking is using which happens to
be open source.

I've put in quite a lot of thought into this and would love to discuss this
with you. If you are interested please use contact form in link below or let
me know how I can contact you.

[http://tbf-rnd.life](http://tbf-rnd.life)

~~~
viralpoetry
Hi, thanks for sharing your website. You are doing interesting research.

~~~
rijoja
hi thank you please fill in contact form and hop into the discord

------
chdaniel
I'm making a new tool for writers. With it, you'll be able to write your
essays on "layers"

The problem? Tweets are easier to read than long-form essays, as they require
less time commitment. If the content is not good on a long-form article,
you'll find out way too late. With this tool I'm developing:

Layer 1 is the shortest version of your essay, the 1 min read — like a tweet.
The idea boiled down to the shortest version

Layer 2 is the same text from layer 1, but with extras added here and there.
What's already read by you is in black ink. What's new is in blue ink. This is
the 2 min read version

Layer 3 shows everything from Layer 1 and 2 in black ink, but what's new is
now in blue ink. and you keep doing that until you get to the full version.

I can post some screenshots here of my mockups, as I'm a designer. PM me if
you find this intriguing!

——

Edit: Since people are showing interest, here's how I see it happening —
[https://invis.io/GQWINO2YKU2#/410298082_1_Min_Verison](https://invis.io/GQWINO2YKU2#/410298082_1_Min_Verison)

The first thing that you see is the first layer (1 min version). Go right for
3 and 5 min version!

——

Edit 2: since I'm seeing the upvotes and the emails, I quickly made this sign-
up form for the people who want to be updated when the product is done:
[https://layered-ink.webflow.io/](https://layered-ink.webflow.io/)

I would put up the [https://layered.ink](https://layered.ink) link but the
domain hasn't been propagated yet.

@Admins — please do let me know if this is not permitted so I can take it
down. Apologies if so.

~~~
StavrosK
I wrote something similar for HTML:

[https://skorokithakis.github.io/expounder/](https://skorokithakis.github.io/expounder/)

~~~
mncharity
Fun. Quick user experience report: expanded "atoms"; the effort to find the
boundaries of the insert was a thing ("where does it start? ah, next
sentence.", "oh, I read this bit already, so I'm past the end"); with an
unmoved mouse, I tried clicking "atoms" again to toggle the insert away
(didn't). Perhaps color the insert?

~~~
StavrosK
Thanks for the feedback, there should be a fade-in when the text expands, and
there's an option to click again to close, but IIRC it's not enabled on the
demo. I think it's unnecessary, but it bothers some people to not be able to
close them back up.

------
karlicoss
I'm working on promnesia, a browser extension to enhance web browser history.

It allows you to answer different questions about the current web page:

\- have I been here before? When?

\- why have I bookmarked it?

\- how did I get on it? Which page has led to it?

\- who sent me this link? Can I just jump to the message?

\- which links on this page have I already explored?

\- which posts from this blog page have I already read?

[https://github.com/karlicoss/promnesia#demo](https://github.com/karlicoss/promnesia#demo)

~~~
szemy2
I love this idea and I would def use it! It would be also great if it would
work backwards aswell, eg.: "the link I found on twitter last week"

~~~
karlicoss
Yep, that would be fairly straighforward to support as well!

------
bartread
I've just finished off (within the last hour) my version of Asteroids, which I
started with enthusiasm two or three years back, then did very little after
getting the basics of the game working:

[https://arcade.ly/games/asteroids/](https://arcade.ly/games/asteroids/)

Now I've finally added all the stuff I wanted to (black holes, satellites,
power-ups) so it's time to pick up another project I started a long time ago
and haven't really done much on: my very own version of Space Invaders:

[https://arcade.ly/games/space-invaders/](https://arcade.ly/games/space-
invaders/)

(WARNING: this one is barely functional - e.g., no levels, no shield damage,
no scoring, invader firing pattern is all kinds of wrong, invader movement
isn't quite right, etc.)

Enjoy! (And feedback welcome!)

~~~
gonational
The Asteroids game!

The graphics, music, and fluid motion are awesome.

But, I cannot stand the controls. I play games like this laying down in bed at
night, which automatically disqualifies this, due to its use of my phone’s
orientation. Also, the modal disconnect between throttle and direction
controls (one orientation and the other button press) is too much to tie to
muscle memory.

If you added an “old fashioned mode” with a dynamic joy stick (appears where
ever I put my thumb within one bottom quarter of the screen) for direction and
throttle (touch to engage and drag a small amount in any direction to turn and
go that way), that’d fix the issue. NOVA 3 for iPhone got this 100% right.
Then, a small section on the other bottom corner could house a few small
buttons to engage hyperspace, etc. Just let the user pick right or left
handed.

~~~
bartread
Thanks, that's a great suggestion. I had tried pure touch controls before but
it was a complete disaster. Never even occurred to me to anchor against a
dynamic touchpoint. That'a a really interesting idea. I'll have to check out
how it works in NOVA 3.

Tbh, I've never been satisfied by the tilt controls: they work OK if you're
stood or sat still, but if you need to move at all whilst playing it can end
up going sideways. I probably haven't yet put in enough effort to get them to
feel right whatever the ambient orientation of the phone.

I think you're right though: I need to offer an alternative control scheme
that's touch only.

~~~
gonational
Hey, thanks for the reply. Awesome, I’ll be excited to give the new controls a
try!

------
rococode
Meta: This thread is fun to read, it's cool to skim through such a large
variety of ideas and projects. I wouldn't mind seeing it as a monthly thing
like the "Who is hiring?" posts. There'd probably be some overlap with Show
HN, but I personally wouldn't mind if it's just once a month.

~~~
kubanczyk
So... Maybe Ask HN next month, would you?...

------
sthottingal
I am developing a modern wikipedia interface - a Vuejs powered modern, single
page, progressive, offline capable web application for Wikipedia. I have been
working on this for last several months and have working version available at
[https://wikipedia.thottingal.in](https://wikipedia.thottingal.in)

Source code and more details available at
[https://github.com/santhoshtr/wikivue](https://github.com/santhoshtr/wikivue)

It is a fully client side PWA application using wikipedia web apis,
installable in desktops and mobiles and use like a native application. It has
offline support - With the help of service workers, the application even works
when there is no internet, provided, the content is previously viewed. It is a
single page application - page does not reload when exploing wiki articles,
presenting an immersed reading experience. uIt ses modern UI framwork Vuetify.
Adapts to all kind of screen sizes. It presents an optimized reading
experience with good typography and optimum page layout. Multilingual by
default - All language editions are in single app. Using language selector
user can select the language edition.

I wanted to make this as a p2p capable application. Currently it runs on dat
protocol as well:
dat://25689f3a757853a511474d38f0a6d6be2cd2b0cb161686d75fda5c1619137921(need
beaker browser) or wikipedia.hashbase.io

~~~
JoshuaRLi
This looks pretty clean! The enhanced readability reminds me of Wikiwand.

If you're looking for a bit of feedback, the search doesn't seem to handle
fast typing well. I tried searching for "Frank Chu" and it seems that if I
type it really fast, I get either no results or Franks that aren't Frank Chu.
If I type slower, Frank Chu shows up.

------
jpgvm
Log storage and search system for structured logging data in Rust.

i.e a database optimised for logs and log-like data and nothing else.

Existing solutions are too inefficient for the use case of logs (TB+/day),
suffer under high field cardinality, are based on costly and unnecessary full-
text-search systems that aren't well optimised for logs data or just plain and
simply can't handle structured data and degrade to simply storing lines.

Design goals are super efficient/fast, extremely fast distributed regex
matching backed by trigram bitmap indices, columnar storage for compression
and cardinality reasons.

I have a prototype of the indexer and lowest levels of the query engine and
regex syntax to trigram query optimiser. Will be adding the ingress and query
frontends hopefully have something to show soon.

I don't know if I am going to go OSS or not but definitely designed to be run
on-premise though I could easily run it as a multi-tenant service if people
are interested.

I founded my own startup in the past and have been putting off actually doing
a real side-project for the last couple of years but could never get away from
the itch so this is going to be my swing I think.

If this is something you find interesting hit me up, or if you are just
frustrated with ELK for some reason or another let me know what you think
sucks and I'll try build something that sucks less at that.

~~~
notduncansmith
I have a similar goal with this project, a multi-tenant log storage and
retrieval system:
[https://github.com/notduncansmith/loghive](https://github.com/notduncansmith/loghive)

The idea is to shard the data by logical domain and by time segment, so that
queries only apply to relatively small and efficiently-read data, and to
exploit the embarrassingly-parallel nature of the problem.

~~~
jpgvm
Yeah splitting by time is incredibly important.

I'm implementing the segmenting based on time + a sharding key to group
together records of the same domain on the same shard. By sharing the shard
with other domains it prevents having an overly large number of segments per
time interval allowing them to be bigger and get better index density. Which
is in important factor in my indexer design which amortizes the cost of the
indices over large number of rows.

Storing logs in sqlite is definitely a neat way to go for smaller scale stuff,
hope you make something cool out of it.

For me though I have faced this logs problem at very large scale numerous
times in my career and have tried all manner of commercial and OSS solutions
and have yet to be satisfied so my project is definitely geared to solving the
sort of problems you have when everything else just either stops working or
costs more to run than your actual app.

Not saying it won't scale down very well. I think my software on a single
machine should easily handle atleast 20k+ logs/second (prototype is much
faster atm but lots of features need to be added) and be able to serve queries
concurrently with that on just a few cores and ~8-16gb/ram for say at
200-400GB dataset.

I think the 3 deployment sizes I will optimize for are single node for demo
and benchmark purposes, 3 node for realistic small deployment and 6-10 nodes
for high volume logging environments like my $DAY_JOB.

------
loufe
I bought an old trench coat from a thrift store and outfitted it with 350
programmable LEDs , an Arduino to control them, and a 24 AA battery bank for a
music festival last year, it was a hit. I'm currently working on adding
another 150 LEDs, fixing the power system (I burnt out the Arduino after a
couple hours), and looking into adding a microphone and learning some sound
programming to make the suit change colours to the beat for this year. I
always wanted a living technicoloured dreamcoat.

~~~
technicolorwhat
No way. Show me.

~~~
loufe
Sorry for the delay!
[http://159.203.59.159/Dreamcoat/](http://159.203.59.159/Dreamcoat/)

~~~
canada_dry
Nice! Only 5mos til Burningman.

~~~
jtms
Super sad, but id say Burningman is highly unlikely to happen this year

------
simonsarris
Working on simeville, a little 2D Canvas demo that builds a town. You can try
it yourself here:
[https://simonsarris.github.io/simeville/](https://simonsarris.github.io/simeville/)
(pardon the graphics, they're stand-ins right now)

Click to make buildings (above the tree line only right now) and click and
drag the sun down to go to night. Drag the moon to return to day.

Gif of night sky:
[https://twitter.com/simonsarris/status/1235761030996901888](https://twitter.com/simonsarris/status/1235761030996901888)

The point is to replace the background town that's currently on
[https://simonsarris.com](https://simonsarris.com) (which is animated purely
by CSS right now, including the birds) with a much more interactive and
playful one. (the current site background gives you an idea of what will be
built and why it currently only works behind the tree line). The time
consuming part right now is making pretty graphics. I had begun with buildings
made from Canvas drawing code, with procedural params and all that, but I'm
switching to images because it will be much prettier in the long run.

~~~
bartread
Looking good: I should have read your comment in full before I tried it
because I was sitting here wondering why I could only create buildings in the
sky. Neat idea though, and it'll be awesome when it looks as good as the
picture you have on your website at the moment.

------
burtonator
I'm working on Polar:

[https://getpolarized.io/](https://getpolarized.io/)

It's been out for about 1.2 years now and we're really starting to nail some
important features.

JUST about to post a new release now.

COVID19 is having us pivot a bit in that we're going to experiment with
collaborative group reading in the hopes that students can work more
efficiently with their colleagues without having to leave home.

The core idea is to have a fully-integrated reading platform sort of like an
integrated development environment but for non-fiction material (textbooks,
research papers, documentation, plus web content).

Right now we support PDF and web content but are actively working on EPUB and
improved reading of web content.

The key functionality is built around annotating your documents and taking
notes and building flashcards so you can maintain a personal knowledge
repository.

It's also Open Source and supports cloud sync. We have a mobile webapp now and
working on porting it over to Android soon.

~~~
maxrmk
Love the github-style activity tracker. It seems like such a small thing, but
it's been a huge help in keeping myself in the habit of making regular
progress.

~~~
burtonator
Agreed.. the gamification can be huge. I'd like to keep iterating on this
moving forward.

------
antonrevyako
I'm working on static analyzer for SQL:
[https://holistic.dev](https://holistic.dev)

It's a useful tool for DBA to identify issues in SQL queries automatically.
Only 50 rules for now, but more than 1000 described in backlog :)

Funny, but initially this tool aimed at developers' needs.

I've made a lot of microservices, which only started the database queries. I
came up with the idea of making a tool that would automatically generate all
the microservices based on SQL queries. The MVP of such a tool was
implemented, which reduced the developer workload by at least a quarter. In
this tool, it was required to write queries in a certain way that did not make
it universal and did not give a connection with the database structure.

The next step was to create a system that relies on the text description of
the database schema in SQL format (DDL) and automatically understands the
types that will return the SQL query. Such a tool can automatically inform the
developer about possible errors on the interface between the application and
database when changing the structure or the SQL queries themselves. It can
also be built into the CI to provide the automatic code review at the version
control system level and prevent the erroneous code from entering the
repository.

But the developers did not appreciate all the advantages, as most projects are
developed using ORM :(

But at the same time, DBAs expressed interest in implementing a system of the
automatic search for bad requests already on the production database.

Any questions are welcome :)

~~~
ibizaman
That looks really cool. Any chance you can share the code? Or share more about
what you did? Like what does those micro services look like and what do they
do? Also what you say about type errors makes me think about static typing.
Does it relate to that concept?

I too have been diving into writing raw SQL some while ago and I liked it.

~~~
antonrevyako
Thank you for the feedback! The service will be put into commercial operation
as saas in the coming months. I do not plan to open the source code,
unfortunately.

The idea is that the tool will only work with the sources of SQL queries, and
I had to work hard to implement it.

The work consists of several steps 1) get the AST (Abstract Syntax Tree)
database schema (DDL). At this stage, only Postgresql up to version 10 is
supported. Soon I will deal with the parser from Postgresql 13. This is not a
trivial task. I have to build everything from the source code of Postgresql :)

2) Building a database model. We parse all DDL-commands one by one and apply
changes. For example, apply all ALTER TABLE to the table described above, add
user-defined functions to the list of built-in functions, and so on. It is
necessary to have a complete overview of all types of tables, indexes, and
each table described in a DDL script.

3) get an AST query (DML) and build a model of the result. This is the most
complex and interesting part :) The task is to get a list of field names and
their types, which will be returned after the query execution. You need to
consider CTE and the list of tables specified in FROM. You need to understand
what function will be called and what result will be output. For example,
function ROUND is described in three variants, from different arguments and
with varying types of result, function ABS - in six variants. I.e., it is
required to understand the types of arguments before selecting a suitable one
:) In the process, implicit type casting is considered if necessary.

The same is valid for operators. An operator in Postgresql is a separate
entity that you can create yourself. Postgresql 11, for example, describes 788
operators.

Various types of syntax are taken into account, for example - SELECT _, t1._ ,
id, public.t2.name, t3.* FROM t1, t2, myschema.t3 - will be parsed correctly.

But even this is not the most challenging thing :) The most exciting thing is
to be able to understand two things: A. whether each of the fields can be NULL
or not. It depends on many factors, such as - how the JOIN of the table with
the source column is made, whether there is a FOREIGN KEY, what type of JOIN
is used, what conditions are described in the ON section, what is written in
the WHERE conditions. B. How many records will return the query described in
the NONE, ONE, ONE OR NONE, MANY, MANY OR NONE categories. Again, this is
affected by the conditions described in JOIN and WHERE, whether there are
aggregation functions, whether there is GROUP BY, whether there are functions
that return multiple records.

This function, by the way, is also used in the first step - to get types for
VIEW.

This was a brief description of the first part of the service ;). It can
already be a service in itself. It is possible to generate types and all code
of microservices, including JSON-schema and tests, based on DLL and DML set.
But as I wrote above, most people prefer to use an ORM such as Django or RoR.
:( For this reason, I've removed this functionality from a playground and will
take it to a separate project when I get my hands on it. It will also include
various tools, such as - information about all possible exceptions that may be
thrown by request, automatic creation of migrations to CI if your DDL files
are in the repository, whether there are unused indexes or fields and many
other exciting things :)

And the second part of the service that I plan to promote in the first place
is a tool to search for bugs, architectural, and performance problems
automatically. The target audience here is DBA, who have to deal with
forgeries RoR-developers and their colleagues :) This part is entirely based
on all information obtained in the previous stages. Part of the errors can be
understood by AST (linter principle), but the most interesting rules are based
on knowledge about types, understanding of NULL/ IS NOT NULL, and the number
of returned records.

There are more than a thousand such rules, but I suppose there will be about
5000 of them in the next couple of years :) Also described are about 200 rules
that can lead to runtime errors, but they are not needed by DBA, because their
job is to find problems in valid queries :) There will be more than 1000 such
rules as well since Postgresql describes more than 1700 runtime errors.

And yes, this is all about Postgresql. After I start commercially using
Postgresql, I plan to do the same for Mysql and then perhaps for Clickhouse if
there are no special offers of cooperation :)

~~~
syastrov
This is actually something I thought of doing, but you actually did it. It
would be amazing if you can find a way to open-source at least part of it.

But my application was to be able to use raw SQL queries instead of an ORM in
an application. By statically analyzing the SQL queries, then you can, in a
statically typed language, automatically type-check the parameters to and
results of the queries. Combining that and an IDE like the Jetbrains ones,
which provide intelligent SQL autocompletion/refactoring, then tbh., I think
it would beat an ORM in terms of ergonomics. Some people like LINQ or various
Haskell/Scala ORMs because they are type-safe. This would be totally natural
to those who know SQL without the downsides of being totally unanalyzed and
type-checked.

It would be like the clojure library called hugs, but with static type-
checking.

~~~
antonrevyako
This is exactly what I did in the beginning :)

But custdev showed that companies do not care about it.

They are ready to take Django/RoR/Laravel developers who know only ORM. Such
developers are cheaper, they are easier to hire. Some people also think that
it's faster to develop this way :) They prefer to start dealing with problems
after they get on production DB.

They shift developer problems to DBA. There is research saying that the price
of fixing a bug in production is on average 400 times the price of fixing it
at the development stage.

Ok, the boss call the shots :) I had to make a pivot to DBA needs. It was a
bit upsetting at first, but then I realized that it was even simpler. You need
to do a lot more tools for developers to make them feel comfortable.

A few words about open source. At first, I used this AST parser for PostgreSQL
[https://github.com/lfittl/libpg_query](https://github.com/lfittl/libpg_query)
But it's frozen on Postgresql 10. And we don't know if there'll be any
updates.

No official AST parser for MySQL.

There's a hard way to get a bison/ANTLR grammar parser.

Two weeks ago there was a parser like this for MySQL:
[https://github.com/stevenmiller888/ts-mysql-
parser](https://github.com/stevenmiller888/ts-mysql-parser).

There's also a parser from vitess:
[https://github.com/vitessio/vitess/tree/master/go/vt/sqlpars...](https://github.com/vitessio/vitess/tree/master/go/vt/sqlparser)

The only problem is that the grammar for these parsers was written by hand and
is not related to the official MySQL repository. For example, the vitess
parser does not support the syntax of MySQL 8.0, and MySQL 5.7 does not
support more than 40%.

There is also such a tool [https://www.jooq.org/](https://www.jooq.org/). It
supports some of its own generalized SQL syntax, which does not take into
account the specifics of different databases.

Look, there is another tool that uses libpg_query - sqlc:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21765689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21765689).

And the author of ts-mysql-parser also offers an analyzer:
[https://github.com/stevenmiller888/ts-mysql-
analyzer](https://github.com/stevenmiller888/ts-mysql-analyzer) There are only
four rules at the moment...

Anyway, all hard work starts after you have the right AST parser in your
hands. And if you don't spend all your time on it, it will be difficult for
you to do something really interesting :(

PS: I removed the types exporting tool from the site a few days ago, along
with texts explaining all the advantages of this tool to the developers :) In
a couple of weeks, I will transfer it to a separate domain, as a separate
project.

I am open to personal communication outside this site, all my contacts are at
[https://holistic.dev/en/contacts/](https://holistic.dev/en/contacts/)

~~~
ibizaman
Thank you for the write-up that was super interesting. If you don’t mind I
have a question about the microservices. What is theit goal? Serving the data
from the database? If not, then there is business logic you can’t Possibly
generate, so what exactly do you generate?

------
dnautics
Working on a major refactor of my elixir FFI interface for the Zig programming
language. Lets you write zig inline in elixir, and takes care of all of the
fiddly bits around setting up a nif correctly, in such a way that you can't
mess it up.

[https://github.com/ityonemo/zigler/](https://github.com/ityonemo/zigler/)

By the end of the refactor, an additional setting will be included that makes
the beam vm "garbage collect" your zig for you, that is, you can lazily
allocate memory in your nif, and it will be cleaned up for you afterwards.
This is a major first step in making "safe nifs" which are OTP-supervised OS
threads with, at least, memory resource recovery performed by a BEAM process
if the thread happens to crash.

Also, why use zig over rust? because zig is aggresively unopinionated about
its memory allocation, so Zigler makes it easy to use the internal BEAM
allocator, which 1) lets the BEAM be aware of allocations that are happening
for observability and telemetry purposes, 2) lets your memory allocations play
nice with the BEAM's fragmentation preferences and 3) leads to potentiallly
better performance as you can make fewer trips to the kernel for allocations.

------
cushychicken
I'm working on building my own function generator!

If you're not an EE - a function generator is a pretty common piece of
electrical engineering lab equipment.

I've got all the source files up on GitHub - feel free to take a look:
[https://github.com/cushychicken/bfunc](https://github.com/cushychicken/bfunc)

I've also been keeping a weekly project journal. I just posted the latest
installment today if you'd like to see what I've gotten up to:
[http://cushychicken.github.io/bfunc-weekseven-
log/](http://cushychicken.github.io/bfunc-weekseven-log/)

I'm already planning a second prototype and board spin with more
functionality.

If you need or want a really bare-bones function generator for your home lab,
get in touch! Instructions for how are in the post. )

~~~
analog31
Bookmarked. I like your Tkinter code, a lot cleaner than my typical mess. One
suggestion: Add a PDF of your schematic for those of us who don't have the
full tools installed.

~~~
cushychicken
Thank you! This is the first time I've written a GUI. It was clear to me from
reading a lot of examples online that you can get lost in the weeds really
quickly if you don't have some sort of system for organizing everything. There
are just so many variables needed, and the program flow is so much less linear
than what I'm used to.

Yeah, I've been meaning to add a PDF sch for a while. Just gotten swamped
setting up a home office in the last week. I'll try and post one up today!

------
MattKelly
[https://www.coronawhatnow.com](https://www.coronawhatnow.com) \- a website
focused on helping people and businesses impacted by coronavirus.

Examples:

-Food banks (individual sites or directories)

-Financial aid

-Elderly grocery shopping hours and delivery

-Healthcare (shelter in place info, testing like Verily Baseline, etc)

This info is currently scattered across the Internet and we're aggregating it
in one place. It's hosted on Github using markdown so anyone with spare time
can be a massive help
([https://github.com/coronawhatnow/coronawhatnow.com](https://github.com/coronawhatnow/coronawhatnow.com)).

Join us at
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/coronawhatnow](https://www.facebook.com/groups/coronawhatnow)

~~~
shadowfaxRodeo
This is a great idea.

------
coderholic
[https://host.io](https://host.io) \- an API to get domain name metadata
(scraped web content, backlinks, redirects, dns data, ranking information and
more). See [https://host.io/google.com](https://host.io/google.com) for an
example.

We've been building out the infrastructure for a while (scrape all domains
monthly, resolve all domains, progress the data etc), but have only recently
launched the API (see htttps://host.io/docs).

We'll soon be releasing a Top 10M Ranked Domain list, like the Alexa top 1M,
but 10M, and based on our own ranking signals, instead of traffic data like
Alexa.

If you've got any interesting use cases for our data or any feedback I'd love
to hear it! ben@ipinfo.io

~~~
KajMagnus
That's interesting, especially this, I think:

> Shared IP Address

> There are 68,258 domains hosted on 216.58.217.36 (AS15169 Google LLC)
> including google.com. Here's a sample: [...]

You wrote:

> scrape all domains monthly, resolve all domains

what does "all domains" mean? All domains worldwide? Or some sub set?

As mentioned, I think your project sounds interesting — still I'm wondering,
how did you verify there's an interest for what you're building? (I'd
think/guess there is, just wondering if/how you verified this, or knew
beforehand)

~~~
coderholic
All domains is literally all domains :)

~~~
sepbot
How does one get a list of all domains?

~~~
nullpage
Rapid7's project sonar forward lookup database is a good start.
[https://opendata.rapid7.com/](https://opendata.rapid7.com/)

------
rikroots
Over a thousand comments? My project is gonna be lost in the conversation! But
here goes anyway ...

I've been recoding my HTML5 <canvas> library from scratch[1]. Most of the work
is done - I'm now onto the fun documentation bit[2].

Something I'm particularly proud of achieving in the recode? Dynamically
responsive bendy images in the web browser - with added animation
capability![3]

[1] Scrawl-canvas v8 code base - [https://github.com/KaliedaRik/Scrawl-
canvas/tree/v8-alpha](https://github.com/KaliedaRik/Scrawl-
canvas/tree/v8-alpha) [2] Scrawl-canvas v8 code documentation (incomplete) -
[https://github.com/KaliedaRik/Scrawl-
canvas/tree/v8-alpha/do...](https://github.com/KaliedaRik/Scrawl-
canvas/tree/v8-alpha/docs) [3] Youtube video showing dynamically responsive
bendy images in the web browser -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LebxNhVWyOQ&t=3s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LebxNhVWyOQ&t=3s)

~~~
freeflyer
Neat!

Can scrawl-canvas run in a Web Worker and render to an Offscreen Canvas? You'd
lose integration with DOM events for interactivity, but you'd be able to
perform image processing in a background thread and not block the main
renderer thread so that UI elements are responsive.

~~~
rikroots
Thank you!

The majority of the code runs in the main thread; filters use a web worker.
OffscreenCanvas currently has less than 70% support (caniuse says), so most of
the work is done in regular canvas elements which are created but not added to
the DOM, then copied over to the DOM canvas once per RequestAnimationFrame
tick

------
abhgh
Very research-y, but I am working on a pet idea of mine called "compact
models" in Machine Learning. Essentially you take a model - say a decision
tree of depth 20 - and "compact" it to a decision tree of size 10, without
losing accuracy. The motivation is "interpretability": models are
interpretable by humans if they are small. Another application would be low
memory footprint models - but frankly, I haven't thought of this use case
much. I have had some success with producing a model agnostic algorithm [1]
(i.e. works for any model with some notion of size e.g. decision trees with
size being the depth, linear models with size being the number of non-zero
terms) - now I am exploring options to speed up the compaction process. The
quarantine has given me some time to think about this.

[1]
[https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/frai.2020.00003...](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/frai.2020.00003/pdf)

~~~
stfwn
You might be interested in pruning neural networks. Some networks can be
reduced in size by over 90% without performance loss. The lottery ticket
hypothesis paper is good place to start, if you don’t already know about it of
course.

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.03635](https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.03635)

Some pruning methods have recently been added in the latest feature release of
PyTorch.

~~~
abhgh
I am! And the lottery ticket (LT) hypothesis is something I have thought about
quite a bit. I believe the LT hypothesis and our work are related in a subtle
way: in the former we build out the larger structure first and then prune,
while in our approach we conservatively construct the "winning lottery" so to
speak.

Another difference with the LT hypothesis is that the pruning there is very
specific to neural networks.

Thanks!

~~~
stfwn
Pruning in general is about trimming larger structures down. This is nice for
using a network, but indeed doesn’t help with training it.

Lottery tickets on the other hand are configurations of weights that rival the
full network in performance when both are trained from scratch, with the
ticket having far fewer parameters to optimize. Pruning is only the method to
find the tickets for now, but the ideal would be to have a weight init
strategy that can create winning tickets in one-shot. There is work being done
on this front, and also to see if winning tickets for one image classification
task generalize to image classification as a whole. This would do a lot to
reduce the size of networks from the start, and so far results are promising.

But yes, this is all very specific to neural networks. Do you have a blog or
other place where you post about some of the things you’re working on? It
would be nice to read about.

~~~
abhgh
I haven't had time to write a blog post about this. The paper linked to in the
first comment - which is [1] - present the first cut of our ideas. We have
made two additional extensions beyond that, we will be submitting them to
journals soon.

I am yet to release code publicly but that would take a couple of months,
given the papers are my priority now - downsides of working on a PhD while
having a day job :-|

To be clear I am not claiming that compact models are related to the LT
hypothesis, just that I think they are and this, of course, needs to be
rigorously established. For a while I would be spending time on the compact
model arc (my primary interest), till I can get to investigating its
connections with the LT hypothesis. In fact [1] doesn't talk about the LT
hypothesis at all, instead focusing solely on compacting models in a model-
agnostic manner.

[1] (PDF)
[https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/frai.2020.00003...](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/frai.2020.00003/pdf)

------
kstenerud
I'm building a new twin ad-hoc encoding format to replace JSON and friends
[1].

It has native support for all commonly used data types, so you don't need to
artificially specify custom encodings just to get your data across.

It's a twin text / binary format, where the text format can be transparently
converted to the binary format, and vice versa. This means that you can use
the binary format for storage and communication, and only convert to/from the
text format when humans get involved.

I'm currently building a reference implementation in go [2], which is now
running faster than the JSON codec in my experimental branch [3].

[1] [https://github.com/kstenerud/concise-encoding#concise-
encodi...](https://github.com/kstenerud/concise-encoding#concise-encoding)

[2] [https://github.com/kstenerud/go-cbe](https://github.com/kstenerud/go-cbe)

[3] [https://github.com/kstenerud/go-cbe/tree/new-
implementation](https://github.com/kstenerud/go-cbe/tree/new-implementation)

~~~
lukevp
Benefits vs capn proto or grpc?

~~~
kstenerud
There's a basic comparison here: [https://github.com/kstenerud/concise-
encoding#comparison-to-...](https://github.com/kstenerud/concise-
encoding#comparison-to-other-formats)

------
qchris
I got a really old and broken inflatable dinghy off Craigslist about 2 months
ago for $30, and am rebuilding/restoring it. Right now, I'm about 16
individual Hypalon patches and 2/3 a quart of internal sealant in, with one
tube finally sealed and the other most of the way. Once that's done (in an
garage test, anyway), I'll bring it to a local stream to if it floats. If it
does, moving on to building a floor out of plywood and putting together an
electric trolling motor setup.

I'm dubious it'll ever be actually seaworthy, but I'm picking up all sorts of
little skills and experiences along the way, like troubleshooting a Halkey-
Roberts valve this morning that only partially sealed.

~~~
chrisdalke
That's really exciting! Marine projects can be a lot of fun. The feeling of
being out on the water on a craft that you built/repaired yourself is really
great, and makes all the hard work worth it.

What size/model is the boat? Depending on your interests, you could even
explore a more powerful electric motor and try to get it up on plane. There
are lots of people out there building powerful DIY electric drivetrains (eg.
[https://efoil.builders/](https://efoil.builders/) for e-foils). Have fun!

~~~
qchris
I believe it's an ~8' ft. long RIS/Sportnautik from Croatia (have had some
trouble finding any more specific information than that, at least through site
pages I can use Google Translate on). That's really neat about the e-foil
site- I'll definitely have to look more into that, I'm sure it could be a
really interesting addition if/when I get this up and running! I know trying
to put together a corrosion-resistant drivetrain assembly would be a fun
challenge.

~~~
chrisdalke
Ah, cool. Most of the people on that site are doing sealed underwater pod
motors (much like a trolling motor) and even though those projects are all
hydrofoils, a lot of the same advice for waterproofing brushless motors
applies for a conventional boat.

FWIW here's a really cheesy video for an electric outboard project I did back
in college:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Elw9DDL6wTM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Elw9DDL6wTM)

------
joeblau
I wrote this tool (started on Thursday) called Doodle that is designed to give
kids a quick drawing canvas. It's a super simple app that I made for my son
who kept drawing over all of my Apple notes. You can draw, then press the
button in the top right to quickly erase your drawing (Like an Etch A Sketch).

Someone nerd-sniped me and I added in the ability to record a video as well.
_Technically_ , you could use it to do quick 5-10 minute drawing/narrated
lessons and export them for educational purposes.

Site: [https://joeblau.com/doodle/](https://joeblau.com/doodle/)

Source: [https://github.com/joeblau/doodle](https://github.com/joeblau/doodle)

AppStore:
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1503601939](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1503601939)

~~~
gliese1337
I would very much like that for Android. It seems much better than the tablet
drawing app my kids currently use.

~~~
joeblau
Unfortunalty, the only reason I was able to make this work in a day is that it
uses two proprietary Apple libraries.

PencilKit — which provides all of the UI for drawing and selecting drawing
tools.

ReplayKit - which is designed for games but, I'm using it to just record the
whole screen.

There is really not _that_ much code outside of just calling into those
frameworks which is what allowed me to make this in such a short time. If
these types of libraries exist on Android, I could probably create something,
but I'm not super familiar with Android's library ecosystem.

------
jsomau
I've been building a browser extension called Curb Your Consumerism that
detects when you're on a checkout page for a website and redirects you to a
screen that shows you how long you had to work to earn the purchase you're
about to make. The idea is to get people to more consciously consume and in
general reduce their consumption.

It's currently working, but I've stalled a bit because I'm not sure of the
best way to promote it. ProductHunt is probably a good first step, but other
suggestions welcome.

Chrome: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/curb-your-
consumer...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/curb-your-consumer..).

Firefox: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/curb-your-
con...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/curb-your-con..).

More info:
[https://www.curbyourconsumerism.app/#faq](https://www.curbyourconsumerism.app/#faq)

~~~
AlphaWeaver
I want to thank you for making a Firefox extension. As a fellow WebExtension
developer, I'm shocked to see how many extension "product" teams just skip
adding a version for Firefox, when most of the code is the same (due to the
shared standard.)

Thank you for doing what's right!

~~~
jsomau
Thanks! It was a bit more work than I expected to be honest. I wish I had
started originally using Mozilla's polyfill:
[https://github.com/mozilla/webextension-
polyfill](https://github.com/mozilla/webextension-polyfill)

~~~
reciprocity
I'd love to begin writing my own extension (or two) at some point in the near
future so I appreciate the tip.

------
vedran
I'm building what I hope is an educational and entertainment project for when
my son is older. It's a cross between Dynamicland[1] and Osmo[2], that
combines a projector, camera, and computer vision to hopefully bring
programming and creativity out of the monitor and into a semi-real world. I'm
just designing the system now and I posted on reddit[3] to ask the machine
learning community for advice. I'm also reaching out to computer vision
engineers to offer to pay them for a few hours of their time via Zoom to get
advice. Some examples of similar systems are [4] and [5].

I don't have a name for this yet.

[1] [https://dynamicland.org/](https://dynamicland.org/)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87hKzrjRWww#t=1m10s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87hKzrjRWww#t=1m10s)

[3]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/fl2akd/d_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/fl2akd/d_architecture_recommendations_for_complex/)

[4] [http://tablaviva.org/](http://tablaviva.org/)

[5]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfFwz5Qjr3c#t=40s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfFwz5Qjr3c#t=40s)

------
kgilpin
I’m cleaning out my garage to build an RV 12, a popular type of two-seat
single engine home built airplane. Putting time at home to good use!

[https://www.vansaircraft.com/rv-12is/](https://www.vansaircraft.com/rv-12is/)

~~~
TecoAndJix
That plane looks awesome! Sent me down a rabbit hole. Best of luck!

------
toothbrush
The last few weeks have been spent on a pretty obscure project, that's finally
kinda sorta ready to show to the world.

We were making silly games in Visual Basic 6, because that struck us as a cool
thing to do. However, it's hard to show them to your friends, when they all
use macOS or Linux. Plus, we didn't want them to miss out on the nostalgic
feeling of booting up Windows 98. So, after a lot of blood/sweat/tears and a
physical copy of the MS Windows 95 Resource Kit book, we finally can ±roughly
automatically install a Windows 98SE machine in QEMU, load it with our games
and some settings, and then upload it to S3 to be "played" with copy.sh's v86
engine.

Without further ado: [https://paschke-images-
test.s3.amazonaws.com/welcome.html](https://paschke-images-
test.s3.amazonaws.com/welcome.html)

~~~
alltakendamned
haha, this stuff is great !

------
ggerganov
Writing console applications with cool text UIs :
[https://asciinema.org/a/VUKWZM70PxRCHueyPFXy9smU8](https://asciinema.org/a/VUKWZM70PxRCHueyPFXy9smU8)

~~~
zachwill
That’s awesome! Any more info on the libraries you’re using for it?

~~~
ggerganov
I'm using ImTui [0] which is a small ncurses + Dear ImGui wrapper that I wrote
recently. The project in the video [1] is an attempt to showcase the
capabilities of the library + I find it useful for creating various WTF
dashboards [2].

[0] [https://github.com/ggerganov/imtui](https://github.com/ggerganov/imtui)

[1] [https://github.com/ggerganov/wtf-tui](https://github.com/ggerganov/wtf-
tui)

[2] [https://wtfutil.com](https://wtfutil.com)

------
zamalek
A Minecraft server in Rust [1]. The hope is to make it obscenely parallel with
actor-like design (Minecraft chunks are nearly perfect for this). The real
challenge so far has been the complete and utter mess that is the MC protocol;
there's two different forms of UTF8 in the damn thing and there's NBT and JSON
(which achieve the same thing). NBT itself has 2 ways to encode i32 and i64
arrays. So I haven't reached the bit where I play with parallelism yet.

[1]:
[https://github.com/jcdickinson/racemus](https://github.com/jcdickinson/racemus)

~~~
dividuum
Pretty nice and rewarding once you can first join your own server :-) Can
confirm that the protocol is a mess. Also expect it to change massively
between major versions, including new data types or shuffled packet ids. I've
created a parser for Python and is was too much work to continue supporting
beyond 1.8. Code is at
[https://github.com/dividuum/fastmc](https://github.com/dividuum/fastmc)

I would guess one part where parallelism might help is interleaving of packet
parsing and (de)compression if they exceed the compression threshold.

------
cdiamand
I'm working on [https://topstonks.com](https://topstonks.com) \- We're
covering the speculative culture of investing coming from Reddit's
WallstreetBets and 4chan.

I'm also considering buying a sewing machine and making masks for my local
community. Shoot me a message if you'd be interested in branded (cloth) masks
for your startup. This would help subsidize the cost. Still feeling the idea
out.

~~~
ALittleLight
How will you know the masks work?

~~~
vbarta
Well, they don't (well, maybe a bit, if you believe the positive studies), but
they're mandatory here - so, there's your market...

------
redka
I'm working on bot implementation for my latest game[1]. I only ever made bots
for my first game[2] but it was a breeze then. Now I needed to setup
waypoints, pathfinding algorithms and some funky chasing logic but frankly I'm
loving it. It's amazing how fruitful javascript community is! Libraries like
rbush[3] (and really just a lot of different things by mourner) and
ngraph.path[4] make things so much easier.

[1] [https://redka.games/shootout](https://redka.games/shootout) [2]
[https://redka.games/mages](https://redka.games/mages) [3]
[https://github.com/mourner/rbush](https://github.com/mourner/rbush) [4]
[https://github.com/anvaka/ngraph.path](https://github.com/anvaka/ngraph.path)

~~~
jtms
unfortunately im getting about 3fps on shootout

------
rafael859
I am working on a Firefox extension for search aggregation. It currently works
with DuckDuckGo, Wikipedia, Stack Overflow, Reddit, and others. The idea is
that for 80% of my searches I can find the answer on Wikipedia or Stack
Overflow, removing the need for a general search engine such as DuckDuckGo or
Google, and thus hopefully avoiding blogspam and tracking to some extent.
Extraction works through XPath, and I am trying to make it easier to add new
engines without looking at the HTML.

Unfortunately, it currently looks terrible, and so far has received one 1-star
review, which is not doing much to help my motivation.

It's on the Firefox add-on store ([https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/metasearch](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/metasearch)). I plan to add the code on Github once I
refactor it some more and add support for Chrome.

~~~
paraschopra
Please release the code. I’d been looking for something like this. I’m
starting to trust HN and Reddit results a lot more than google results.

~~~
rafael859
Your wish is my command:
[https://github.com/rafket/metasearch](https://github.com/rafket/metasearch)

------
nprateem
Fitness. The prospect of spending months at home with all the gyms closed has
made me think now's the time to actually take fitness seriously and train hard
at home with bodyweight exercises and calisthenics. Also writing songs too.

~~~
hashamali
Any references you would recommend?

~~~
tillcarlos
There’s a video from athlean x “the perfect home workout” [0], which I tried a
couple of times now. I didn’t expect me to be that sore even after months of
regular gym.

[0]([https://youtu.be/vc1E5CfRfos](https://youtu.be/vc1E5CfRfos))

~~~
nprateem
That's been slated on Reddit [1] (for whatever that's worth). From my research
on strength training, for muscle gain you need to be doing 6-12 reps for a
muscle group then letting it rest before doing another few sets. The Athleanx
workout seems more like circuit training. I'd imagine it's better for cardio
(but I'm certainly no expert).

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/bodyweightfitness/comments/flce7e/r...](https://www.reddit.com/r/bodyweightfitness/comments/flce7e/review_of_athleanx_perfect_home_workout_routine/)

------
_Mark
I am still working on my business which was started during the GFC back in
2008.

My business isn't important, but what is important is what you do over the
next coming months.

During the GFC, I was a contract programmer and was let go in November. In
Australia I figured nobody was going to hire in December, January is basically
a write off, and could possibly find work in February.

Now I had 3 months up my sleeve. I could either lay down the foundations to my
side project, or slack off, play video games, and watch videos all day.

So I worked hard on my side project which was making no money, and eventually
it grew legs a year later when I was in a position to work on it full time,
and have been ever since.

Now, what are you going to do with your current spare time? Nothing you do
will make money instantly, but you could be planting those seeds, and maybe
your tree might grow into something big.

~~~
bobblywobbles
Would you like to share with us what it is?

~~~
h0l0cube
+1 on this, what did you make?

------
pkulak
Man, I should be working on something I can actually put somewhere, but I just
don't have the energy for it after work these days.

Instead, I assembled a modest new desktop and put Arch Linux on it. It's been
_years_ since I used Linux (even more since I assembled a computer instead of
just buying one from Apple) and it's really been a lot of fun. I've gone
totally all-in-crazy with it to. I use this obscure tiling window manager
called Sway, and built the whole machine into a tiny little small-form-factor
case. It's been a LOT of fun and I've learned a hell of a lot.

My only issue is cooling this little bugger. I've got a fan in there now that
_just_ fits, but it creates a crazy amount of turbulence noise if I put the
side panel on. I've given up on air cooling and ordered a water all-in-one
cooler instead. We'll see how that goes. But either way, it's a blast to try
all this stuff out.

Once I get everything perfect with this new rig... I'll go back to trying to
get comfortable with Rust. :D

------
rejacobson
I'm working on a game server hosting service:
[https://grryno.com](https://grryno.com)

It's a pay-for-what-you-use service (no monthly fees) and I'd like to focus on
open source and indie games. It features a live web-based server console, web-
based ftp access, and real-time progress indicators as the server starts up.

It's been in development for the last 5+ years but I've used the last couple
of weeks to finally get it to a point where people can start using it.

At this point I'm just looking for a few interested people to try out what
I've built and get some feedback.

The infrastructure used to be entirely on Linode but I migrated everything
over to AWS last year, and it's been a huge benefit. It greatly simplified
everything and I got rid of huge swaths of code, which is immensely
satisfying. :D

The game servers are run in Docker containers with a Node.js based api server
for communication with the website.

I'm currently working on adding some more games to the library and learning
about marketing.

------
yrashk
I'm preparing a synchronous queue for the browsers. It's a queue that allows
to send byte arrays between threads (workers) and it is based on
SharedArrayBuffer and Atomics (subject to availability, currently works fine
in Chrome, Firefox needs some reconfiguration). Early experiments show that it
gives a 3-4x speedup comparing to using postMessage/onmessage. It also allows
to synchronize some inherently asynchronous APIs, which is at times useful,
especially when compiling C code to WebAssembly, as it often would have
expectations of synchronous syscalls or other APIs.

There are still a few issues there I'd like to address before I publish it.
Feel free to follow me on twitter (@yrashk) if you're interested, I'll
announce it there.

I'm also considering making an experiment and publishing it under Prosperity
license
([https://licensezero.com/licenses/prosperity](https://licensezero.com/licenses/prosperity))

~~~
freeflyer
Looking forward to this library!

Would you consider adopting the MIT license? I could use a library like that
for a work project and would be interested in collaborating on it.

Have you come across this library?
[https://github.com/bittnkr/uniq](https://github.com/bittnkr/uniq)

> "A lock-free (multi reader / multi writer) circular buffered queue."

It has an algorithm that is easily translated to SAB + atomics. I'd be curious
to know how the design of your library compares to uniq.

Thanks!

------
leemac
I'm working on a self-hosted app to track family history and stories. I've got
photos going back to the 20s and my dad seems to have so many stories I want
to capture around them. I also had an uncle pass recently and finding photos
of him for the services was so manual. I'd love to have some photo-tagging of
sorts. Perhaps allow family to upload their stash of photos.

It's also giving me a fun chance to dive deeper into ASP.NET
Core/React/TypeScript, something I work with professionally, but just haven't
had the time to fiddle.

~~~
AlphaGeekZulu
Checkout Re-Collections:

[http://www.scruffmonkey.com/Re-
Collections.html](http://www.scruffmonkey.com/Re-Collections.html)

------
barneygale
I'm trying to make Python's `pathlib.Path` something you can readily subclass
and use for S3/FTP/whatever: [https://discuss.python.org/t/make-pathlib-
extensible/3428](https://discuss.python.org/t/make-pathlib-extensible/3428)

Currently working my way thru a bunch of preparatory bugfixes:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TicFDMudKKA6CZcrscg1...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1TicFDMudKKA6CZcrscg1Xq9kt5Q8To8y0hADGw9u11I/edit#gid=0)

~~~
karlicoss
Oh, that's pretty cool! I remember trying to hack Path/Pure path to support
compressed files (at least to some extent), but got stuck because of some
closed slots.

------
mceachen
I'm working on PhotoStructure. After 20 years of taking photos and videos, and
suffering through numerous cloud-based photo startups that end up folding in a
year or two, multiple crashed servers, and having my smartphone camera feed
the adtech beast, I decided I needed something that:

* ran on hardware that I owned (or rented in the cloud)

* had robust de-duplication [1]

* didn't require expensive or proprietary hardware

* ran cross-platform, so libraries can be created, updated, and used on different computers [2]

* uses a web-based UI, so I can see and share my library from any mobile or desktop browser

I'm giving access to the beta in exchange for feedback. I will release another
batch of invites when the next release goes live. I've been releasing about
every month, but this last version got a case of featuritis[3] and has taken a
while to stabilize. If you signed up recently, expect an email next week;
sorry for the delay!

If you want to read more: [https://photostructure.com/about/introducing-
photostructure/](https://photostructure.com/about/introducing-photostructure/)

[1] [https://photostructure.com/faq/what-do-you-mean-by-
dedupe/](https://photostructure.com/faq/what-do-you-mean-by-dedupe/)

[2]
[https://photostructure.com/faq/library/](https://photostructure.com/faq/library/)

[3] [https://photostructure.com/about/release-
notes/](https://photostructure.com/about/release-notes/)

~~~
arendtio
Is it open source or will it be at some point?

~~~
mceachen
See the last item in [https://photostructure.com/about/introducing-
photostructure/...](https://photostructure.com/about/introducing-
photostructure/#how-else-is-photostructure-different)

Tldr: I've open-sourced several components of PhotoStructure already, and will
open-source everything else if the company ceases doing business.

~~~
arendtio
Actually, I am not quite getting the structure of your software/business.

\- Where can I pay you for creating this wonderful software or what else are
you charging for?

\- I saw that you offer docker and node installation manuals, but how does
this fit together with your business?

\- You said you open-sourced several components, so which are the components
that you would like to keep secret for the time you are in business?

\- How does your software compare to Media Goblin [1] or Photoprism [2]?

\- Is there any federation like network feature planned (e.g. Activity Pub
support)?

Don't get me wrong. I totally like what you are doing, but I don't fully
understand it yet and would like to know if it is what I am looking for ;-)

[1] [https://mediagoblin.org/](https://mediagoblin.org/)

[2]
[https://github.com/photoprism/photoprism](https://github.com/photoprism/photoprism)

------
Gene_Parmesan
One of my main side interests is hobbyist game engine programming. I do enjoy
playing games, but I don't work on programming engines because I'm trying to
publish one. Instead, I find that engine development is a supremely fertile
ground for learning about many, many different programming domains (with the
benefit of being very close to the hardware). Just a few examples --
concurrency/multithreading/async, including streaming file IO; human-machine
interaction (controllers/keyboards but also GUI); audio programming;
optimization; graph algorithms (pathfinding and more); AI; data-driven
programming; computational geometry (collision detection and more); linear
algebra (often via rendering but other areas as well); networking; I could
really keep going but I won't. If you're at all interested in low-level,
algorithmic heavy software dev, hacking on a game engine is a great way to
play with it.

I'm switching gears now to working on a roguelike engine, as the term is
supposed to be used. Meaning, games like Rogue itself, but also Nethack, ADOM,
Angband, etc, rather than games like Spelunky. I'm excited about this because
roguelikes make up for their extremely simple graphics by tending to have
extraordinarily complicated systems. Of particular interest to me are
procedural map generation (tons of interesting algorithmic possibilities here)
and monster AI.

Besides, building a 3D renderer is not something that particularly interests
me currently, so skipping that and just using sprite sheets made to look like
ASCII chars is perfect.

~~~
mindentropy
How do you manage to test your engine? I have an interest and working on
emulation and for me it is to just run the existing firmware etc and improve.

Do you create complex scenes or demos to test your engines to the limit? Don't
you actually have to create a game to test your engine? For this do you port
an existing open source game to your engine?

------
kirubakaran
I'm working on [https://histre.com/](https://histre.com/) \- Effortless
Knowledge Base

The idea that we throw away a lot of the signal we generate while doing things
online and this can be put to good use for ourselves.

As it is right now, Histre aids the casual online research we all do (ie the
explore -> filter -> decide loop). For example, it removes friction in taking
notes on links you're looking at, with free-form tags that you don't have to
create first and other such niceties that add up. And it easy to group notes
into notebooks and share with teams. In short, when you have to look at a
bunch of links for something (decide on AirBnB, people to hire, material for
your next blog post, etc) Histre makes your life easier. But this is just the
starting point for what Histre intends to do.

IMHO the biggest problem with apps like Evernote, Notion, Pocket etc is that
it becomes digital hoarding, and not a knowledge base. And the knowledge base
focused apps out there involve a lot of manual upkeep, which almost never
happens, especially at work. Things start out okay and quickly fall into
disrepair. I'm differentiating from the other note taking apps by
automatically putting together a knowledge base (grouped by topic etc).
Automatic Upkeep (WIP): Histre detects links/notes related to your existing
notebooks and offers to update those notebooks with the new links and notes.
This is similar to how Google Photos suggests new photos for your existing
albums. This solves the upkeep problem. Currently people create knowledge
bases with good intentions and it becomes stale and useless quite fast.

Exports: I'm working on org-mode exports, as I'm an Emacs user myself. Other
export formats coming soon.

There is Hacker News integration that you may want to try. It lets you import
and optionally share the stories you upvote.

------
JohnTHaller
I'm putting some more time into PortableApps.com. I know it'll help people use
their laptops for both work and personal stuff while keeping them separate.
And I built a portable package of Folding@home which they're reviewing for
release to hopefully get more folks helping attack COVID-19.

~~~
geocrasher
PortableApps.com is incredible. Thanks for doing it!

~~~
JohnTHaller
You're welcome! 16 years this month when I started it with Portable Firefox
0.9. :)

~~~
saluki
Wow I remember portable Firefox . . . nice work. Thanks.

------
eric_khun
Made a collaborative "corona stock" spreadsheet[1].

Now feel like a great opportunity to buy some "cheaper" stocks that could make
great returns in the future. Also helps to have better perspective of my
"limited" vision of the market.

[1]
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bBsJnUIWg8BbET-h3oKN...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bBsJnUIWg8BbET-h3oKN8qY45JScNeoRr4BHJIp7Jpo/)

~~~
oliv__
Nice collection.

Also, seeing people add and edit each other's comments and insights in this
doc gave me an idea for a fintech app: basically a social app that would let
people put forward their personal cases for why you should buy or sell a
particular stock at any given point.

------
oliv__
Working on a simple journaling app (web & mobile) that I initially made for
myself. Super minimal but it works and it fills my own need.

I was thinking I'd start charging for it when it has more features (hashtags,
search, pictures) but right now you can sign up for free to try it out (ignore
the current copy).

It's online at: [https://days.app](https://days.app)

[EDIT] since people seem to be visiting the half baked landing page, here's a
screenshot of what it looks like inside:
[https://i.imgur.com/ZkWtgi5.png](https://i.imgur.com/ZkWtgi5.png) (sorry this
is my actual journal lol)

And on mobile:
[https://i.imgur.com/XgWXuBt.png](https://i.imgur.com/XgWXuBt.png)

(I know there are a million projects on here already but if you find this and
try it, let me know what you like/dislike! Cheers)

------
mindcrime
AGI research. Just now re-reading Minsky's _Society of Mind_ , and reading
Goertzel's _Engineering General Intelligence - Volume 1_ , and trying to
integrate a lot of their ideas with stuff I've been doodling on for some time.

In addition to that, I'm working on some BPM stuff, looking into ways to more
tightly integrate AI/ML services with automated BPM processes.

I also need to build a couple of new bookcases for my living room, so I can
take all of these books that are stacked on every flat surface in sight, and
put them away properly.

~~~
acenturyandabit
Oh hi! Another person looking at AGI I see. I'd love it if you could share
your reading list in more detail (anything else?)

~~~
mindcrime
OK, here ya go. This list is, for now, just a raw dump of titles and authors.
When I have some more time, I'll turn this into a proper blog post with more
commentary, sorting / grouping of the titles, links to complementary resources
etc.

One bit of warning... the first half of this list includes everything "AI"
related I've read (or am currently reading) for about the past two years. I
say "AI" and not "AGI" because I haven't always bothered to make the
distinction. So some of this stuff may not be relevant to you.

FYI, this list (especially the first half) is a heterogeneous lot that varies
considerably along the "pop sci" to "academic" axis, as well as the "applied"
to "theoretical" axis.

I'm also leaving off (for now anyway) most the "related, but not specifically
about AI" stuff, like books on Probability, Bayesian Statistics, Graph Theory,
etc., and books that are more about contemporary "Machine Learning" and "Deep
Learning" topics. I do believe that there is a connection though, and that DL
may play a role in building a truly intelligent system, so when I write the
expanded blog post, I'll include more of that stuff.

OK, With no further ado, the "AI stuff I've read recently" list.

0\. _Blackboard Systems_ \- Robert Engelmore & Tony Morgan

1\. _The Age of Spiritual Machines_ \- Ray Kurzweil

2\. _The Emotion Machine_ \- Marvin Minsky

3\. _The Society of Mind_ \- Marvin Minsky

4\. _Possible Minds: 25 Ways of Looking at AI_ \- John Brockman (ed)

5\. _AI Super-Powers: China, Silicon Valley and the New World Order_ \- Kai-Fu
Lee (more meta than actually _about_ AI per-se)

6\. _Artificial Intelligence In Practice_ \- Bernard Marr

7\. _Architects of Intelligence_ \- Martin Ford

8\. _Gödel, Escher, Bach_ \- Douglas Hofstadter

9\. _Superintelligence_ \- Nick Bostrom

10\. _The Master Algorithm_ \- Pedro Domingos

11\. _On Intelligence_ \- Jeff Hawkins

12\. _Unified Theories of Cognition_ \- Alan Newell

13\. _The AGI Revolution_ \- Ben Goertzel

14\. _How To Create A Mind_ \- Ray Kurzweil

15\. _Case-Based Reasoning: A Textbook_ \- Michael M. Richter & Rosina O.
Weber

16\. _The Age of Intelligent Machines_ \- Ray Kurzweil

17\. _The Singularity is Near_ \- Ray Kurzweil

18\. _An Introduction to MultiAgent Systems_ \- Michael J. Wooldridge

19\. _Engineering General Intelligence - Volume 1_ \- Ben Goertzel

20\. _Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach_ \- Peter Norvig & Stuart
Russell

\----

Below here is the stuff that is in the "to read" queue. This part tends to run
more to textbooks and more academic material and less of the "pop sci" stuff.
The choices on this list were inspired by other reading and research I've
done, which led me to believe this group of titles includes material that will
be useful. YMMV.

21\. _Cause Effect Pairs in Machine Learning_ \- Isabelle Guyon, Alexander
Statnikov, & Berna Bakir Batu (eds)

22\. _Propositional, Probabilistic, and Evidential Reasoning: Integrating
Numerical and Symbolic Approaches_ \- Weiru Liu

23\. _Human Compatible_ \- Stuart Russell

23\. _Rebooting AI_ \- Gary Marcus & Ernest Davis

24\. _Artificial Intelligence_ \- Melanie Mitchell

25\. _Protocol Analysis_ \- K. Anders Ericsson & Herbert A. Simon

26\. _The Robot 's Dilemma: The Frame Problem in Artificial Intelligence_ \-
Zenon W. Pylyshyn

27\. _Image and Mind_ \- Stephen Michael Kosslyn

28\. _Elements of Episodic Memory_ \- Endel Tulving

29\. _Things and Places: How The Mind Connects With The World_ \- Zenon W.
Pylyshyn

30\. _Information Algebras: Generic Structures for Inference_ \- Jurg Kohlas

31\. _Probabilistic Logics and Probabilistic Networks_ \- Rolf Haenni, Jan-
Willem Romeijn, Gregory Wheeler & Jon Williamson

32\. _Knowledge-Based Systems in Artificial Intelligence_ \- Randall Davis &
Douglas B. Lenat

33\. _Building Large Knowledge-Based Systems_ \- Douglas B. Lenat & R.V. Guha

34\. _Elements of Information Theory_ \- Thomas M. Cover & Joy A. Thomas

35\. _The Bayesian Choice_ \- Christian P. Robert

35\. _Machine Learning for Commonsense Reasoning Processes_ \- Xenia Naidenova

36\. _Reinforcement Learning and Optimal Control_ \- Dimitri P. Bertsekas

37\. _An Introduction to Kolmogorov Complexity and Its Applications_ \- Ming
Li & Paul Vitanyi

38\. _The Mechanical Mind: A Philosophical Introduction to Minds, Machines,
and Mental Representation_ \- Tim Crane

39\. _Constraining Cognitive Theories_ \- Zenon W. Pylyshyn

40\. _Neuro-Dynamic Programming_ \- Dimitri P. Bertsekas & John Tsitsiklis

41\. _The Language Instinct_ \- Steven Pinker

42\. _How The Mind Works_ \- Steven Pinker

43\. _Images and Words_ \- Steven Pinker

44\. _Words and Rules_ \- Steven Pinker

45\. _The Blank Slate_ \- Steven Pinker

46\. _Consciousness Explained_ \- Daniel Dennett

47\. _How to Build a Brain: A Neural Architecture for Biological Cognition_ \-
Chris Eliasmith

48\. _Introduction to Artificial Intelligence_ \- Eugene Charniak & Drew
McDermott

49\. _Metamagical Themas_ \- Douglas Hofstadter

50\. _I Am A Strange Loop_ \- Douglas Hofstadter

51\. _Fluid Concepts And Creative Analogies: Computer Models Of The
Fundamental Mechanisms Of Thought_ \- Douglas Hofstadter

52\. _Principles of Synthetic Intelligence_ \- Joshua Bach

53\. _Anatomy of the Mind_ \- Ron Sun

54\. _Generic Inference: A Unifying Theory for Automated Reasoning_ \- Marc
Pouly & Jurg Kohlas

55\. _Knowledge Representation, Reasoning, and the Design of Intelligent
Agents: The Answer-Set Programming Approach_ \- Michael Gelfond & Yulia Kahl

56\. _Semantic Networks: An Evidential Formalization and its Connectionist
Realization_ \- Lockendra Shastri

57\. _Automated Planning and Acting_ \- Malik Ghallab, Dana Nau, & Paolo
Traverso

58\. _How Can The Human Mind Occur in the Physical Universe?_ \- John Anderson

59\. _Spiking Neuron Models_ \- Wulfram Gerstner & Werner Kistler

60\. _Neural Engineering_ \- Chris Eliasmith & Charles H. Anderson

61\. _Principles of Neural Design_ \- Peter Sterling & Simon Laughlin

62\. _Semantic Information Processing_ \- Marvin Minsky

63\. _The SOAR Cognitive Architecture_ \- John Laird

64\. _The Architecture of Cognition_ \- John Anderson

65\. _Human Associative Memory_ \- John Anderson & Gordon E. Bower

66\. _Knowledge Representation & Reasoning_ \- Ronald J. Brachman & Hector J.
Levesque

67\. _Cognitive Architectures_ \- Maria Isabel Aldinhas Ferreira, Joao Silva
Sequeira, & Rodrigo Ventura (eds)

68\. _Scripts, Goals, and Planning_ \- Roger C. Schank & Robert P. Abelson

69\. _Reasoning About Plans_ \- James F. Allen, Henry A. Kautz, Richard N.
Pelavin, & Josh D. Tenenberg

70\. _Generating Abstraction Hierarchies: An Automated Approach to Reducing
Search in Planning_ \- Craig A. Knoblock

71\. _Representations of Commonsense Knowledge_ \- Ernest Davis

72\. _Approaches to Knowledge Representation_ \- G.A. Ringland & D.A. Duce

73\. _Knowledge Representation_ \- John F. Sowa

74\. _Conceptual Structures: Information Processing in Mind and Machine_ \-
John F. Sowa

75\. _Inside Computer Understanding_ \- Roger C. Schank & Christopher K.
Riesbeck

76\. _Integrating Rules and Connectionism for Robust Commonsense Reasoning_ \-
Ron Sun

77\. _Probabilistic Logic Networks_ \- Ben Goertzel, et al.

78\. _The Subtlety of Sameness: A Theory and Computer Model of Analogy Making_
\- Robert M. French

79\. _Analogy Making as Perception_ \- Melanie Mitchell

80\. _Real World Reasoning_ \- Ben Goertzel, et al.

81\. _Artificial General Intelligence_ \- Ben Goertzel & Cassio Pennachin

82\. _The Hidden Pattern: A Patternist Philosophy of Mind_ \- Ben Goertzel

83\. _Engineering General Intelligence - Volume 2_ \- Ben Goertzel, Cassio
Pennachin, & Nil Geisweiller

84\. _Computation and Cognition_ \- Zenon W. Pylyshyn

85\. _Universal Artificial Intelligence_ \- Marcus Hutter

86\. _The Cambridge Handbook of Computational Psychology_ \- Ron Sun

87\. _Handbook of Neuroevolution Through Erlang_ \- Gene I. Sher

88\. _Readings in Cognitive Science: A Perspective from Psychology and
Artificial Intelligence_ \- Allan Collins & Edward E. Smith -- this one
contains a LOT of seminal papers in the field, including one of the earliest
papers on Semantic Networks by Ross Quillian. I actually put this on the wrong
part of the list, as I'm about halfway through reading this one, but just
remembered it and didn't want to renumber everything. Heh.

Eh, that's a pretty good chunk of the stuff I've got lying around here,
waiting to be read. There's a handful of others, but my fingers are getting
numb.

~~~
erwincoumans
Wow, thank you for the detailed list and good luck!

------
jhallenworld
I'm working on RISC-V based SoC on a Lattice ECP5 FPGA. The end project is a
low cost combination signal generator / oscilloscope for aligning antique
radios that I eventually want to sell. But the firmware will be RISC-V based
and I think this will be a great example design for others to use for their
own projects. I show one way to make an SoC purely in Verilog (no external
system-builder tools needed).

Right now the FPGA boots the PicoRV32 SoC example code out of the
configuration SPI-flash memory of Lattice's ECP5 evaluation board (I started
with the firmware in block-RAM, but now it runs right out of the SPI-flash). I
also have interrupts working, and have the gcc header file macros for
enabling/disabling interrupts and controlling the PicoRV32 timer. I will soon
have much more (SDRAM controller, cache, many other peripherals..).

[https://github.com/jhallen/radioanalyzer](https://github.com/jhallen/radioanalyzer)

Also I will port it to this very nice ULX3S board as soon as I get one:

[https://www.crowdsupply.com/radiona/ulx3s](https://www.crowdsupply.com/radiona/ulx3s)

~~~
mindentropy
Very nice work. I love hardware based projects. Regarding the FPGA isn't the
Lattice ECP5 FPGA too costly for a personal project?

> The end project is a low cost combination signal generator / oscilloscope
> for aligning antique radios that I eventually want to sell.

What do you mean by aligning antique radio? Could you please explain a little
bit on this?

Are you using lattice tools to build or open source tools?

Also is it similar to Red Pitaya board?

------
zizee
After noticing that the growing number of people at my day job seemed to be
using our internal jargon differently, I decided to write a team glossary
using confluence. The experience left me wanting. No crosslinking of terms, no
enforcement of structure/format. Ugly/outdated styling.

I thought there had to be a better way, but I couldn't find one so I built
Jargonaut ([https://www.jargonaut.net](https://www.jargonaut.net)). It helps
you build a nice, crosslinked list of terms/definitions, and provides simple
slack integrations to allow you to pull in a definition into slack.

I have lots of ideas to add more value, but I want to get a feeling from
others on whether you would use such a specialized tool instead of your bog
standard wiki. Would you consider parting with money for it for your team?

~~~
maxwelljoslyn
There's a typo in the first entry of the demo glossary: "acroynms" should be
"acronyms".

I ran ispell and didn't see any other typos, though ispell is far from
perfect.

~~~
zizee
Thanks, fixed! :-)

------
_hfqa
I am building an end-to-end text-to-video product that converts text/blog news
into TV-like news using multiple AI techs including GANs, Transformers,
variational autoencoders, motion graphics, kubernetes, among other techs.

It has taken me some months, but I have CI/CD in place, some traction in
twitter, and subscribed users on our home page.

I have bootstrapped the product so far. I'm the solo dev, designer, and
creator.

Soon I will have a big upgrade to the AI anchor.

Let me know what you think
[https://twitter.com/nius_tv](https://twitter.com/nius_tv)

Official home page [https://nius.tv](https://nius.tv)

~~~
gitgud
Very interesting, I'm impressed with what you've made so far.

I'm sceptical that people will want to watch an AI deliver news, but it's
becoming more popular.

Just search "Reddit AMA" on Youtube, you'll find 100's of channels that have
Text to Speech videos of Reddit content.

Good luck with the development of this!

------
perlgeek
In Germany there's currently a govt-sponsored hackathon going on, with lots of
ideas to help with the Corona crisis
[https://wirvsvirushackathon.org/](https://wirvsvirushackathon.org/) (German
only).

It's massive (42k volunteers signed up) and keeps crashing slack, but it's
also lots of fun.

I'm working on a PoC that helps with triaging cases and tracks them in an ITSM
tool.

------
erwinh
It gave me quite some room to work on a new website I've been working on:
[https://space-search.io](https://space-search.io)

I call it a search engine for space objects. It's a personal initiative with
the aim to do something meaningful around space situational awareness and
space debris.

The tool aggregates datasets around objects tracked in space and then makes it
searchable and visualised with webgl / react overlays.

It's a good learning experience to work on (relatively) high performance web
apps with high fps requirements for the webgl interactions while using
webworkers for all the heavy lifting around filtering data and interpolating
orbit trajectories.

~~~
freeflyer
Neat!

Have you considered rendering the WebGL scene to an Offscreen Canvas in a Web
Worker? You lose the ability to process PointerEvents (since Web Workers can't
access the DOM), but you can serialize PointerEvent data and send it to the
Web Worker via postMessage. That does introduce a bit of latency (~0.5 ms)
that might cause some jank since PointerEvents are emitted ~8ms. It's
something I'm playing around with.

Neat project though! Stick with it! If you're looking for some
ideas/inspiration, check out FreeFlyer:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwau4GrxuUU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwau4GrxuUU)

~~~
erwinh
Wasn’t aware of FreeFlyer yet, most extensive set of visualisations I have
seen so far. Some of these I was dreaming about already implementing cool bit
scary to see a team who has done so already :)

I am using multiple webworkers for data handling aspects and orbit
propagation. haven’t looked into rendering the webgl scene in a webworker yet,
what would you say the main advantage is?

------
dpcan
I just completed an online adventure game engine that's a little different
than what most people are used to. It's more like playing a live escape room
than an old point and click game.

I made it so I can create a website of online adventures for people to play
from their phone, tablet, or computer. I used to run an escape room business
and I'm in the process of converting my closed rooms into online games. I'll
be mixing up stories, puzzles, and answers a bit so they don't seem familiar
to past players tho.

~~~
brlewis
Is it close to where you can supply a link?

~~~
dpcan
Thanks for asking, but not really. I have the back-end system done, so now the
real work begins, creating the games from the escape room documents I have. I
have a tutorial game done, but really want a playable game available before I
launch.

------
burnt_toast
I'm finally trying to scratch my own itch and develop something I want (need).
I run an auto detailing shop and am desperate for a web app to manage
scheduling, quoting, and more. Initially the project was going to be a price
comparer for detailing supplies but I decided to pivot. And I know there's
other scheduling apps out there but none fit exactly what I needed.

With the whole pandemic going on my business has died off but on the bright
side I get more development time.

Should be live shortly. Having trouble deploying the landing page.
[https://detailingarsenal.com](https://detailingarsenal.com)

------
PopeDotNinja
I'm building an Elixir app called Chimera. What is it? Heck if I know. It's
just a bunch of stuff mashed together, hence the name. I just wanna keep busy.
If you're fighting your inner perfectionist about creating the perfect side
project, you don't need to! Make something beautifully hideous just for you :)

Chimera is currently an HTTPS client, an HTTPS server, and a tool that
downloads pricing data from AWS for no particular reason. Why? Because I can!

------
_peeley
I'm still in the super early stages of working on a collaborative
sketch/whiteboarding web app. The idea is to have a site wherein users can
sketch a diagram/write out some notes, with other users able to view in real-
time or save and view later a la Google Docs.

Had the idea a few weeks ago, but with most universities converting to online
lectures and many businesses working from home it seems like there's a
definite niche in the market for it. Most professors (especially non-STEM) are
totally oblivious to anything other than death-by-PowerPoint when it comes to
online lectures, and most businesses either snap a pic of a messy whiteboard
for posterity or re-draw diagrams through software after they've proven to be
worth preserving.

~~~
jerrygoyal
sounds similar to mira board (well known player in online collab whiteboard)

~~~
maxekman
Did you mean Miro board?

[https://miro.com/](https://miro.com/)

------
uhoh-itsmaciek
I play bluegrass mandolin and I'm working on
[https://fretboard.cool](https://fretboard.cool) to better understand scale
and chords patterns across the neck. Guitar and ukulele are also supported.
Very few chord and scale types are supported right now, but I plan to add more
when I figure out how to integrate them without complicating the interface too
much.

~~~
charliepark
This is great! Music theory is something I’ve wanted to learn, but have had a
hard time finding the time/ resources that work with my brain. And I’ve been
working on guitar, ukulele, _and_ mandolin over this time of housebound-ness.
I’ve learned a ton in just the last ten minutes playing with this. Like,
honestly, barre chords have never made sense to me, and they just clicked with
this. Still lots of practicing to do on my end, but this is great.

So so cool. Thank you for building this!

~~~
uhoh-itsmaciek
Awesome, glad you're finding it useful!

------
davehcker
I'm on a self-imposed sabbatical i.e. graduate school so I'm able to do quick
context switching between the following things (no specific orders):

1\. FINALLY, reading, chewing and digesting LISP. I can see the 'magical'
prowess in it- but still not fully there.

2\. Formalizing and standardizing an algorithm for one-shot learning using
'old-school' machine learning techniques that is freaking light-weight.
Performs well on my problem set i.e. recognizing users from their mouse
patterns (with as little as 10 secs of activity). But standardizing it to test
it and benchmarking and then hopefully releasing it. Publication implementing
the algorithm got rejected though :(

3\. Growing highest quality and fresh produce indoors. Covid-19 has impacted
some of my personal financial capacity but still doing my best. hexafarms.com

4\. Writing essays.

5\. A DSL for API testing (with things like API chaining, replay attacks,
etc.)- the idea is to stack features slowly and then put a UI on top of it.
Something like BurpSuite for those in the cysec space, but for programmers and
pointy-haired bosses alike.

~~~
j15t
Hey do you have a link to some more information on your one-shot learning
algorithm? Sounds interesting, thanks.

------
YorickPeterse
Not specific to the quarantine, though I have been spending more time on it
due to it: [https://inko-lang.org/](https://inko-lang.org/). It's a
programming language I've been working on for the past few years.

In recent months I have been specifically working on making the compiler self-
hosting. This has so far taken up more time than anticipated, as I had to
rethink a lot of parts of the compiler (e.g. parts of the type system), and I
didn't want to rush it.

With that said, progress is slowly improving as I'm making my way through
implementing all the type checking rules. Hopefully in a few months the entire
compiler is self-hosting.

------
daxfohl
Investigating what an assembly language would look like for a CPU with
unlimited cores. Basically if there was a way to provide a "Cloud Assembly"
that would be like an assembly language running on Lambda. Not quite the same
thing that fastly is doing with WASM, where WASM runs in the function, but
rather something that defines the function. Doubt it goes anywhere.

------
KevinBongart
This week, my wife and I made an online version of Cards Against Humanity:
[https://www.cardsagainsthumanity.online](https://www.cardsagainsthumanity.online)

Try it with 4+ players while on a video chat. We just play-tested it with 7
friends for 3 hours and had a lot of fun.

~~~
davidjnelson
Sounds super fun! Thanks, going to try it out!!!

------
dejawu
I'm working on my long-time side project, a general-purpose programming
language called Kythera. Inspirations include the compact grammar of Go and
the type system of ReasonML. Uniquely, types are first-class and can be
treated like any other value - passed as parameters, returned from functions,
etc. Besides maybe flexibility, there's no intended practical reason for this,
it began as a "what if" when I first began the project and I just kept running
with it to challenge myself.

I'd like to target the JVM, so I'm currently in the midst of translating the
original JS implementation into Java. This does unfortunately mean that
there's not a whole lot to show (the code doesn't even build yet), but if
you're curious you're welcome to look through the code [0] or drop a comment
if you want to talk about it further!

[0] [https://gitlab.com/dejawu/kythera-jvm](https://gitlab.com/dejawu/kythera-
jvm)

------
joshvm
At the moment, Flirpy - a library for controlling thermal imaging cameras:
[https://github.com/LJMUAstroecology/flirpy](https://github.com/LJMUAstroecology/flirpy)

Works with most of FLIR's camera cores (eg Lepton, Boson and Tau).

I'm also working on a system for detecting animals in aerial images in real
time (on drones). I've spent a lot of time trying to automate as much of the
hardware setup as possible using a mixture of Ansible and Docker. Currently
private pending publication, but the whole platform will be open source
(including ML pipeline, camera gimbal models, PCBs etc).

------
abinaya_rl
I'm building [https://remoteleaf.com](https://remoteleaf.com) so that it helps
people land remote jobs during this COVID-19 crisis.

Remote Leaf[1] hand-picks thousands of remote jobs from 40+ remote job boards,
1200+ company career pages, Linkedin, Reddit, Facebook, Hacker News Hiring and
only sends the ones that apply to you.

[1] - [https://remoteleaf.com](https://remoteleaf.com)

~~~
Ros2
One super minor thing you may want to change that may help clarify things for
both companies and employees (mostly companies) :

> Jobs are tailored to your location and skills

I live near a metro area and have been asked dozens of times if I'd be cool
'coming in 1-2 days a week' even though the job listing says 'remote'.

I think, for a 100% remote job board, you may consider revising it to
something less specific, but specific enough for taxes/residency/cost of
living purposes.

> Jobs are tailored to your country and skills

If nothing else it's a pain point for job sites that I rarely see talked about
so hopefully you find my reply somewhat useful

~~~
abinaya_rl
Thank you so much for your feedback. Now I've implemented it as you
recommended it.

------
paranoyang
I'm working on BentoML, a python framework for ML model serving.

It makes it easy for data scientists to ship their trained machine learning
models into prediction services for production use.

Key Features:

\- Model packaging and dependency management

\- Distribute your model as a docker image, CLI tool, PyPI package

\- Adaptive Micro-batching in online API model server - this gives you an
average 10-20x increase in throughput/overall performance compared to a
regular flask API server implementation

\- Model Management for teams

\- Automated model deployment to AWS Lambda, AWS SageMaker and more

[https://github.com/bentoml/BentoML](https://github.com/bentoml/BentoML)

~~~
samrosea
Seems similar to the sagmaker sdk? What exactly does it offer?

~~~
paranoyang
It is very different than sagemaker SDK - BentoML is a flexible and all-in-one
solution for model serving. You package the model once and can easily test it,
do batch/offline serving and online API serving. And even if you just package
your model with BentoML and deploy it to Sagemaker, you get a 10-20x
performance improvement out-of-the-box comparing to doing it with the
sagemaker sdk.

------
fa7pdn
I am working on a browser extension called Toxnic that can block out trolling
content on Facebook, Twitter, and Youtube. I have been wanting to develop this
for quite some time in order to have a troll-free browsing experience when
using social media. The extension uses deep learning to filter content that is
considered extremely toxic or insulting. The model was trained on a standard
toxic content data set by Google (Jigsaw).
[https://faizanahmad.tech/toxnic/](https://faizanahmad.tech/toxnic/)

The extension code has also been made open source.

------
StavrosK
I'm making a drone that blows bubbles:

[https://youtu.be/xk99zrlAp9U](https://youtu.be/xk99zrlAp9U)

Hey, you asked.

~~~
mywacaday
It passed the wife entertainment test when I showed her, well done!

~~~
StavrosK
Haha, I'm glad!

------
zaiste
I'm creating a Rails/Django equivalent in TypeScript called Huncwot [1]. The
project draws inspiration from Self [2] and aims to combine a framework, an
editor and infrastructure into a unified programming environment.

In other words, I'm on a quest for the Holy Grail of Programming. ;)

[1]:
[https://github.com/huncwotjs/huncwot](https://github.com/huncwotjs/huncwot)
[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox5P7QyL774](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox5P7QyL774)

~~~
gitgud
Brilliant concept. I'm not sure the VSCode integration will entice a lot of
people (vendor lock-in), but the whole structure and little helpers (like
"Data-driven Handler Abstractions") are pretty awesome.

I'm now watching this space!

------
jedberg
I'm catching up on movie watching.

For the last 10+ years, I've been collecting a list of any movie mentioned on
reddit or HN as being good or excellent. I also will add the Netflix top 100
DVDs each month (yes, I'm still a DVD Netflix subscriber!). I'll also add all
of the academy award nominated movies (although most of those already show up
in the Netflix 100).

That list has grown to about 650 movies now (fun fact, Netflix will only let
your queue be 500 movies per profile).

They are all stored in my Netflix queue, so I can't share the list.

My first task is figuring out a better way to maintain the list outside of
Netflix, and a way to export the Netflix list to the new method, as well as
having it auto-import some top films lists automatically.

If anyone has any suggestions on what to use to keep track of the list or any
easily importable "top movies" lists, I'd love to hear them!

~~~
jeffreyrogers
I use letterboxd.com to keep track of movies I want to watch. Works fine for
me, though I'm not sure how easily you can get it to auto-import.

~~~
jedberg
Cool, thanks for the tip! It looks like the support CSV imports, so worst case
I can generate a CSV and then manually add it.

On a side note, with the pervasiveness of widescreen TVs, I wonder how many
people still know what letterboxing even is...

------
DanielBMarkham
A book to help programmers move forward in their career by understanding and
leveraging at a greater level of mastery how humans and computers interact.
I'm about 300 pages in on the first draft, easily past the half-way point, and
now all I need to do is push hard to get the initial content on paper. Then
comes the hard work of editing/sourcing. (It's all hard work, actually. I have
no idea why people go to the trouble to write books. It is an singularly
difficult and thankless job for most authors, more of a calling than an
occupation.)

~~~
mango86
Sounds really interesting. Is all or most of it based on personal experience o
anecdotes? Is there a way to get notified when it's ready?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I'm doing it in three passes. Stage 1 is writing the book with an emphasis on
rigor, sourcing, and having something interesting, unique and valuable to
share that people can't find elsewhere. I'm mostly through with that. Stage 2
is making sure people can understand it, that I've explained myself well.
Stage 3 will be tone, accessibility, and fun.

So I am starting with very little anecdotal/personal experience, relying on
science and industry stuff, then adding more of a personal touch as I go,
enough to make it enjoyable.

Hit me up if you'd like to read the first chapter or two, tell me how far
along I am on these goals. My email is in my username at hotmail.com

------
rickspencer3
I ordered an infrared temperature sensor. My idea is to build a prototype of a
low cost device that a merchant can use to show to customers that their staff
is healthy, or at least does not have a fever. The idea is that when a staff
member handles something, they quickly get their temperature taken, which
prints out a sticker with their id, the time, and the temperature, and then
they affix that to whatever they were handling. So, when the customer is
handed their package, there is some evidence that the staff is not sick.

An added feature could be a back end that alerts if a staff member begins to
show signs of a fever.

Currently, there seems to be a shortage of low cost infrared temperature
sensors. I'd also love to find a very small and low cost printer that supports
this. So far, I have found some label makers that could work.

~~~
IgorPartola
I like the ingenuity but this has a host of problems:

1\. You can’t actually get an accurate read. Unless you are shining the IR
beam into their rectum, surface temp means nothing. If you’ve ever had cold
hands while the rest of you is warm you will know that you can’t read surface
temps. This is why medical professionals only trust two temperatures: oral and
rectal.

2\. Even if you managed to do this, fever is a pretty late symptom. People are
contagious far sooner than fever sets in when it comes to COVID-19.

3\. This dehumanizes service workers. I would see this as a huge negative and
would never patronize a business that required its workers to use a device
like that.

Again, I admire the ingenuity, but I think this is a dead end project at best
and will lead to lowering quality of life and service at worst.

~~~
rickspencer3
Thanks for the feedback.

I actually got this idea watching what they are doing in China, it looks like
a very widespread practice. In fact, it looks like there are cities that are
also taking the temperature of patrons going into store, getting on buses,
etc...

So, in response to your points:

1\. I see many devices in use that take a temp very quickly. I'll see how my
sensors works, though.

2\. While it is true that not everyone who is sick has a fever, pretty much,
whoever has a fever is sick.

3\. I am thinking about a different world than we have today, one where
patrons will not shop in stores if they do not have some reassurances that the
owners are taking care of the staff, and doing what they can to ensure that
they are not a vector for spreading whatever virus is currently worrying
everyone.

To be clear, I am not designing for a world that goes back to the pre-
coronavirus status quo, and I am also not designing a system meant to stop the
spread of a pandemic virus.

Again, thanks for your feedback. I'll see how the prototype goes, and I will
keep you posted. Let me know if you have any more thoughts.

------
kitotik
In the process of decoupling from the Apple ecosystem after 20+ years knee
deep in it.

Kicked off the project by installing and configuring Arch+Wayland+Sway on an
old MacBook Air precisely to my needs/desires to be used as a daily driver.

------
anne_biene
Germany is running the biggest hackathon ever to fight corona. Challenges span
everything, from tracking, organising material, designing tools for home
office, mental health, reaching out to elderly, kids, parents, teachers ...

[https://wirvsvirushackathon.org/?lang=en](https://wirvsvirushackathon.org/?lang=en)

Make an impact and give back!

~~~
mncharity
Given the challenges list
[https://airtable.com/shrs71ccUVKyvLlUA/tbl6Br4W3IyPGk1jt/viw...](https://airtable.com/shrs71ccUVKyvLlUA/tbl6Br4W3IyPGk1jt/viw7AlEju6qFtXJqL?blocks=hide)
, google translate regrettably doesn't (only the frame). Bing translate just
dies. :/ The CSV request has a short and signed expiration, so that wasn't a
workaround.

------
Seb-C
I am working on an online service that helps foreigners to learn Japanese by
reading native material.

I have been frustrated while learning this language because the Kanjis makes
smooth reading almost impossible, and for me it has always been the fastest
way to fluency in a language.

I am building a browser extension that will help anyone to read and browse the
Japanese internet.

Here in Tokyo we are not quarantined, but most events have been canceled and I
have been remote working for almost one month now. So I made a good progress.

~~~
tillcarlos
Is it like readlang or different? Do you have anything online I can check out?
email me if you want.

(Background: made a rails6 app for learning vietnamese and it looks similar.
my main problem was to nail down the text to match the student’s level).

~~~
Seb-C
Thank you. I did not know readlang, but my project is different because I want
to customize the help given depending on the user.

Also, I plan to focus on the challenges inherent to Japanese rather than
extending my tool to other languages. The Japanese grammar being simple and
regular, I am quite optimistic that I can show help about it without relying
on raw translations. One challenge of Japanese is that a raw translation does
not help to learn the readings/pronunciation and Kanjis, so it is in my
experience almost completely useless for learning.

I also do not want to provide contents. I want the user to choose whatever he
likes on internet (but I may recommend external interesting pages).

------
acwan93
Our company just switched to WFH when we previously didn't have any tools. I
guess this is a project on its own: moving the company operations from all on-
premise and physically present to all remote.

Some tools we've adopted and I'm learning about as we go: Grasshopper (for
VoIP call forwarding), MS Teams (we dabbled with Slack, but ended up using
Teams because of our VS subscription), Zoom (for demos), and Stripe/PayPal (to
accept one-time payments online from our clients).

~~~
notduncansmith
We also went fully remote, but since our operations are entirely cloud-based
already, it was just a matter of setting up WireGuard for a few folks to
access sensitive resources securely from home. That was a fun project, but not
as much work as trying to get a virtual Catan or Cards Against Humanity game
organized :)

~~~
acwan93
We were partially cloud based with our source code and some of our internal
support docs, and I’ve been going in to migrate the rest over. Our employees
have been using RDP in the meantime to access our internal tools and docs. Not
the greatest, but it’ll do until I can get a more permanent solution.

How did you get a virtual game set up? In the past I’ve used FaceTime, the
Notes app, and the honor system that the people with the physical game
wouldn’t look at the virtual person’s cards.

~~~
notduncansmith
I wish we had a more decentralized solution but basically we just looked up
online versions of the games and played those while chatting on Google Meet.
Janky but effective

------
flomei
\- Setting up a small webservice that creates PDF files with sample data for
workflow development. I need this for work as it's easier than working with
real customer data. Hopefully others find it useful, too. Will make a ShowHN
once it's finished.

\- Remade a small landingpage for tshirt-designs with motives for my
hometown/area. Used a software called "Bootstrap Studio" for that. I think I
found it through HN. Really like it for static one-pagers. Looking into doing
more with that.

\- Rebuilding an old commercial espresso machine. The electronics were fried,
you can't get them as spare parts, so I'm doing a full rebuild. New casing,
new electronics but the old mechanical parts. Waiting for the last exchange
parts, then I will finish the mechanical work and can look into the
electronics.

\- Learning French via Duolingo. Been keeping it up for almost 30 days now,
Homeoffice made some time for two or three more "lessons" a day. I like it so
far.

\- Maybe I should start meditating, but I'm not sure where/how to start. I
looked into some apps but I find them rather distracting. Maybe I just need to
sit in my bed for 10 minutes with closed eyes and everything and just focus on
my breath every morning. Any recommendations on how to get this started?

~~~
chris_st
Really recommend the book, "Why Buddhism is true" by Robert Wright. He
discusses the "atheist" take on buddhism, and how it predates an awful lot of
what we now understand through modern psychology.

It's not really a tutorial on meditation, but I've learned more than enough to
get started, and it's really interesting to see where I've gotten since
starting.

~~~
flomei
Thanks, I'll have a look into that.

------
WrtCdEvrydy
Turning a Ender 3 3D printer into a belt printer was put on the back burner
pending TaxAmmend.com

TaxAmmend.com was put on the back burner pending AmIAccessible.com

AmIAccessible.com was placed on the back burner pending my AWS Certifications.

My AWS Certifications were put on the back burner pending a Computer Forensics
research paper into Consumer Grade Forensics.

My research paper is almost completed pending some Forensic Wipe testing using
Roadkil's Diskwipe (don't use it, it just failed).

I am now rebuilding my Open Media Vault machine (as it has had a critical
software failure), and rebuilding my small 1U penetration testing server, and
creating a new forensics portable machine, and publishing a Computer Networks
paper that I had kicking around since 2019.

------
jimnotgym
I seem to have Coronavirus (UK are not really testing) so can't do too much
before getting tired.

Project one: Our company has moved as many people as possible to work from
home. I have spent most of the week on MS Teams and Teamviewer getting people
ready, installing softphones, showing them how to use VPNs etc.

For myself we have had some OK weather, so I have been playing with my bonsai
trees. Mostly I have been taking trees that were supposed to be growing on,
and instead losing patience and cutting bits off them. I'm finding it a very
peaceful diversion.

If the weather turns bad I think I might make some model planes (plastic
kits). Somehow I don't have the patience for computers in my free time atm.

------
liquidify
I'm making an algebraic filter that looks a lot like grep. Doing it in c++.

the python one lets you go through a log file and filter the lines out based
on statements like...

You can currently use it to say "give me all lines that contain "substrA" and
"substrB" but not "substrC" or "substrD"."

This current python implementation can only do AND for requirements, and OR
for negative requirements.

But, I realized that I wanted to do a filter that could handle things like
"give me all the lines that contain ... ("substrA" or "substrB") AND
("substrC" or "substrD")" and that was when I realized that it needs to be an
algebraic system.

~~~
asfarley
Sounds useful. I have repeatedly hit this limitation of regex filtering.

~~~
liquidify
It would really be neat if you could use regex inside of the algebra. Right
now it just does a string match.

------
canterburry
A portal/console for customers of saas products.

Every time I launch a new idea, I hate wasting my time on writing some basic
customer facing admin/console where customers can see their invoices, change
payment method, access support tickets, make some configuration change.

I am creating something more generic where I can just plug in firebase,
zendesk, stripe, Braintree etc api Keys and all the base functionality is
there. Easily extendable through react plugins.

~~~
hashamali
Saw [https://saasify.sh/](https://saasify.sh/) on here recently that sounds in
the ballpark fo what you’re going for.

------
wyozi
Turns out working on many, many projects at the same time is actually a way to
cope with a quarantine.

I've built a flight planning tool for complex itineraries
[https://flightnotebook.com/](https://flightnotebook.com/) (bad timing, I
know)

Historical job vacancy tracking website
[https://careerspulse.com/](https://careerspulse.com/)

And topping it off with releasing a full-text search query builder for
Postgres + Rails to github ([https://github.com/wyozi/pg-
searchable](https://github.com/wyozi/pg-searchable))

~~~
rmrfstar
Nice!

If comprehensive, the back-end employment data may be valuable to DIY quants.
Consider selling it on Quandl or the like.

~~~
wyozi
Thanks (especially for name dropping Quandl)! Using the data for investing was
actually a major source of inspiration for the idea and I'll look into it,
although packaging it nicely might be an issue.

------
mmmuhd
I am building a platform to enable anyone choose a real star in the universe
and have it named it after them forever, it all started when I dreamt of
having a ceremony to name a star after me, I got a big bang out of that dream
and promised myself to have the coolest star named after me and have it stick
forever. My intention is to somehow make it into kind of a galactic social
network where you can explore stars and their owners and socialize. I have now
data of about 500 million stars (sourced from ESA's GAIA space data) to start
with, and more will be added later, I am hoping to be less busy in order to
finish and launch it.

~~~
Jyaif
Plenty of website already run this scam, e.g.
[https://starregistration.net](https://starregistration.net)

I heard from someone running one of those sites that it's very profitable
though.

------
bkeyes
I'm building GridBeams ([http://www.gridbeam.com/](http://www.gridbeam.com/))
in my garage. I've wanted to play with them for years.

Seemed like a good time and I needed something to get me off the computer and
away from constantly looking at all of the news.

The first few I made were a little ugly and off. Now they are getting nicer
and I'm faster. I've got 4 8 footers done. I'll start cutting them up and
building some small things today.

I'm going to use some with my daughter to prototype the inside of van she's
converting to travel and live in.

------
glouwbug
I'm rewriting Age of Empires II (multiplayer only) in C:

github.com/glouw/openempires

I just enjoy pain

~~~
rstat1
Have you heard of OpenAge? Its an open source thing with a similar aim

[https://github.com/SFTtech/openage](https://github.com/SFTtech/openage)

~~~
glouwbug
I have, and I am heavily inspired by it.

Figured I'd take a stab at it myself. I have a big love for Starcraft II, and
I am trying to incorporate as many elements from it into Age II.

------
cryptoz
Using the barometers inside phones to improve weather forecasting

All Clear Weather:
[https://www.allclearweather.com/](https://www.allclearweather.com/)

I'm also hoping to use raw photos of the sky as weather data: after building a
large training dataset of labelled photos, I think an ML classifier could
begin to identify weather features in outdoor photos

~~~
aglionby
I once took a look at traffic coming from my (Android) phone and IIRC the
pressure was being sent to some Google server at a regular interval. I wonder
if they use it for weather forecasting.

~~~
cryptoz
The official line is that they use it mostly for improving elevation estimates
for Maps. But that info is _old_ - maybe they're using it for more than that
now! Some researchers (Cliff Mass?) attempted to get Google (and Apple)
interested in barometers in phones for weather forecasting years ago, to no
avail.

Hopefully they're trying something out with forecasting!

~~~
djbeadle
The app Dark Sky (on iOS at least) sends pressure data from my device.

If you want to be a more active weather participant check out the mPing
project.

------
deep_thinker26
I am working on an application by which reader can read books as messages on
their favourite messaging application such as Facebook Messenger, Whatsapp.
Now a time people are spending a lot of their time on mobile phone and of
which they spend 80 percent of their time on social media or messaging
platform. They wanna read books but not able to get time for reading. So, we
are creating a platform where users can select a book from our collection or
upload a book and we will split the book into small twitter sized messages and
then user can schedule the messages according to their availability ( no. of
messages user wants to receive, In how many days they wanna complete the book
) and based on their schedule and our algorithm we will send them the text
snippets. For Authors :- 1. It is very difficult for authors to do marketing
for their book and as every year around 1 Lakh books publishes all over the
world and of fiction books consist of a big section of this number. So, we are
creating a platform where book authors by taking a little bit theme plot of
their upcoming book and creates a small and interactive Facebook messenger
based story which they can easily used for marketing and It will increase the
sale of their upcoming book.

2\. Now a days, people are more interested in interactive books where they can
be also a part of the book and there are sounds, images but for authors
creating a book on top of messaging application is not possible due to
technical issues. So, To tackle this problem we are creating a Saas
application where book authors can easily create an interactive book which
going much into the technology.

More details about the application can be found here :

[https://www.notion.so/Blinks-helping-authors-and-
reader-4338...](https://www.notion.so/Blinks-helping-authors-and-
reader-4338894e5a254f0bb7231b684dd2ca41)

~~~
philips
great idea!

------
abhishektwr
I am working full-time on a new end-to-end identity platform Axioms.
Authentication, Authorisation and Assurance - all in one platform . Ready for
beta in a week. Unfortunately, I have been slow to get this out early due to
health issues but I am glad I prioritised my well-being.

[https://axioms.io/](https://axioms.io/)

------
ViolentSnugglez
Just got back on my college senior project: code-explainer. It's a tool that
you can paste any JavaScript code in there and it'll parse it and tell you
what each keyword means (It's more of a learning tool for beginners).

I was only able to get a handful of keywords done and had to dropped it when I
got out of college. Now I'm jumping back in to finish it and add more
features.

[[https://github.com/ChrisSannar/code-
explainer](https://github.com/ChrisSannar/code-explainer)]

~~~
wes-k
Would love to see some examples in the readme!

------
celicaraptor
I am working on a recycling bin/garbage bin location website. It's purpose is
to find the nearest bin for you to throw away trash that you may have in your
hand. It currently has 700,000+ bins from OSM data and users can add as well.I
want to add some features like getting walking directions to the nearest bins
and probably having to create am account to add a bin to handle the case of
slamming. Here is the site
[https://recyclair.eu.org](https://recyclair.eu.org)

~~~
muststopmyths
Please do this for Japan. It's a bit disconcerting as visitor to have to carry
the wrappers for everything you buy around until you can find a trash can. And
_everything_ is so highly packaged there.

~~~
celicaraptor
Hi!This website already has bins all over the world,including Japan.Since i
can not travel all around the world to add bins, i have added the option for
people to add bins clicking the top right button "Add bin".Maybe if more users
use it they will add bins through out Japan! Best regards

~~~
muststopmyths
ahh, I see. thanks ! Love it.

------
deforciant
Mostly [https://webhookrelay.com/](https://webhookrelay.com/), adding
serverless webhook modification feature (currently to store config, secrets,
execution logs for debugging) so lots of Go, Rust (For wasm) and Lua :)

This is mostly fuelled now by feature requests where people are integrating
forms and other services to report covid cases. Trying to help them for free
and ensure they don’t have to pay for service as they are non profits. Partner
not happy about these late nights:)

------
zserge
Finally getting back to webview[1] and lorca[2], but also made a toy chess
engine[3] today.

[1]: [https://github.com/zserge/webview](https://github.com/zserge/webview)

[2]: [https://github.com/zserge/lorca](https://github.com/zserge/lorca)

[3]: [https://github.com/zserge/carnatus](https://github.com/zserge/carnatus)

------
patrickdevivo
I'm working a lot on [https://www.tickgit.com](https://www.tickgit.com), which
is a glorified TODO comment finder for developers, to help us do simple
project management in code.

It identifies code markers such as TODO, FIXME, HACK, XXX, etc (soon to be
customizable) and surfaces them as cards in a web UI. There's a free and open-
source CLI as well.

The web app is free for public repos and $3/month for private ones. I'm
looking to add organization/team-based pricing soon too.

A feature that I'm hoping will have an impact will be a "TODO reminder" email
that will email you within a configurable amount of time after a TODO is added
to a codebase.

Right now it's just me working on it outside of the day job, I'm hoping I can
turn it into a useful tool for developers!

------
LethargicStud
I'm hacking on [https://bankhooks.com](https://bankhooks.com)

The premise is simple - define arbitrary conditions on transactions or
balances, and get webhooks or emails when those conditions fire on any of your
bank accounts.

I have >10 bank accounts and was having trouble monitoring them. I use this to
alert me of any activity, on any of my accounts, that is unexpected. I no
longer need to log into banks. I also use it to alert me if my balance gets
too low or too high in any account.

I've also deployed Lambda functions to e.g. post my utilities bill to
Splitwise to automatically split with my roommates, or pipe all transactions
into a Google sheet so I can analyze my spending over time.

It started out as a simple hobby project but has grown into an immensely
useful tool in my day-to-day life.

~~~
Martes13
Very interesting. But is it possible to charge without a company created? I
lack the /about and other essential information which will make me trust you
more.

~~~
LethargicStud
Coming soon! I appreciate the feedback.

It uses plaid under the hood, so I get read-only access to bank data. You can
validate by inspecting network reqs - it just grabs a public token from plaid
and sends it to my backend - I never see the bank creds. Whether you trust
plaid is up to you.

------
vfinn
I'm writing a Telegram bot in Python for my own and my family's entertainment.
It includes an interpreter so I can write for instance:

    
    
       /interpreter save "'https:'+REGEX('((?<=data-image=")
       .*?(?=" data-))',GET('https://www.dilbert.com'));" 
       dilbert
    

and then write just:

    
    
      /dilbert
    

which shows the strip of the day on our channel

------
mncharity
IEEE VR starts tomorrow (Sunday-Thursday). Entirely online. Registration is
waitlisted, until they see how their infrastructure holds up. But they also
plan live streaming video of all presentation sessions (papers, panels,
workshops, and keynotes) on Twitch, open to anyone.

streams: [http://ieeevr.org/2020/online/](http://ieeevr.org/2020/online/)
schedule:
[http://ieeevr.org/2020/program/overview.html](http://ieeevr.org/2020/program/overview.html)
hashtag:
[https://twitter.com/hashtag/IEEEVR2020](https://twitter.com/hashtag/IEEEVR2020)

Also working on a video-rich[1] tweet thread "Atoms are {little, balls,
sticky, jiggly, bouncy, stacking, etc}", as motivation while working towards
an exemplar of transformatively improved science education content, which I
hope will speed conversations about that. Anyone have any favorite media of
atoms?

Also on desktop panning using head tracking. Also on using RealSense t265
tracking cameras with Google Mediapipe's TF hand tracking.[2] Also on a next
rev of DIY 3D shutter glasses. Also on... sigh.

[1] example media: balls
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSCX78-8-q0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSCX78-8-q0)
, sticky
[https://i.insider.com/5249da00eab8ea2172fa799a?width=700&for...](https://i.insider.com/5249da00eab8ea2172fa799a?width=700&format=jpeg&auto=webp)
, ball in the ball (nuclei)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVKZDmYrTHo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVKZDmYrTHo)
[2] low-performance browser demo: [https://blog.tensorflow.org/2020/03/face-
and-hand-tracking-i...](https://blog.tensorflow.org/2020/03/face-and-hand-
tracking-in-browser-with-mediapipe-and-tensorflowjs.html)

~~~
person_of_color
Don't you think the VR industry is now in jeopardy with decreased consumer
spending?

~~~
seanmcdirmid
I personally think this will make VR even more popular, especially the fitness
aspects that were incredibly useful when all the gyms closed.

------
mikekchar
I'm plugging away at my Dwarf Fortress like game in Rust. I stream here fairly
regularly:
[https://www.twitch.tv/urouroniwa](https://www.twitch.tv/urouroniwa) Of
course, like everyone, I've mostly been writing a game engine and not a game
:-) I actually started streaming in September and I've found that it's been an
incredible stress reliever. Especially since I'm a remote programmer in rural
Japan working for a company in the travel industry, I'm incredibly worried
about how long I'll have a paying job. Working on this and chatting to the
amazing people who show up to my stream has done wonders for keeping me up
beat and forward looking.

------
a7b3fa
I like to think about software that helps you think. Knowledge management,
wikis, outliners, task managers, mind-mapping tools, and so on. There's a
piece of software called TheBrain
([https://thebrain.com/](https://thebrain.com/)) which I really like; it does
a great job of letting you make connections between different topics that are
connected in your mind.

However, I prefer the usability of an outliner. So I'm making a web app that
is basically TheBrain but visualized as an outliner instead of a mind-map.

There's a prototype available here if the concept sounds interesting to anyone
else: [https://thinktool.io/](https://thinktool.io/)

------
wishinghand
Working on a rules light alternative to the Lancer RPG. I love the art and
lore, but in between hearing about it and its release, I got more into OSR
sorts of games and now Lancer feels almost overwhelming with its rules. I'm
merely hacking Into the Odd for now, but adding mech combat and some other
tables to help along gameplay. No idea what I'm going to do about art though.
I don't have enough money set aside right now to hire an artist.

I'm also learning Flutter so I can make a desktop and tablet app to assist
Game Masters in adding audio to their games- sound fx, ambiance, and music.
Now that the quarantine is here I might see if I can make it compatible with
Discord or Roll20.

~~~
themodelplumber
I like your idea. Lancer seems cool but also so, so complex. I bought some
alternatives and am slowly checking them out.

Regarding the art...I feel you there. I know DrivethruRPG has some stock art
for RPGs for sale, but am not sure how much of it is mech related.

~~~
wishinghand
Which alternatives are you trying out? I’m doing a deep read of The Mecha Hack
before I fully commit.

~~~
themodelplumber
So far I've picked up: Mekton Zeta, GunFrame, Heavy Gear, Big Stompy Robots,
Giant Exploding Robots, Manbot Warriors.

~~~
wishinghand
I haven't heard of most of those, but if you want to avoid crunch, Heavy Gear
is the wrong direction. I played a one shot a year or two ago and I was
overwhelmed by all of the player stats/skills/attributes I had to keep track
of.

~~~
themodelplumber
Thanks for the tip. I think I bought it mostly for the archetypal resonance
anyway, so to speak. :) In addition to playing these I'm looking at ways to
deploy more mech-style thinking IRL.

------
gw
I'm building a text editor in Nim that is rendered with OpenGL. I haven't
figured out why that's useful yet...

[https://github.com/paranim/paravim](https://github.com/paranim/paravim)

------
oblib
I've been working from home for so long this virus won't change anything in
regards to my daily routine.

I've been working on setting up a CouchDB 3.0 server on a DO vps. The CouchDB
team has been busy as possible working with devs on reported issues so I'll be
waiting for a .1 release before putting the new version into use but I love
what they've done so far.

Next week I'll probably be digging into using Python to handle cgi routines
needed for the apps I'm working on. I couldn't get CGI.pm to install on the
Ubunbu 18.04 server I spun up, or find any Perl package at all that would
install to handle CGI stuff.

Feeling a bit long in the tooth after that experience.

------
niamsidri
In the first few days of voluntary quarantine, I built a Firefox extension
called Exploding Tabs: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/exploding-tab...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/exploding-tabs)

First, you intentionally add a website (e.g.
[https://facebook.com](https://facebook.com)) to the list. Once you open that
site in a new tab, a countdown begins. Unless you stop the countdown, the tab
is closed once the countdown reaches 0.

I've been using this extension myself for a few days now. Up until now it
seems ok.

~~~
dotangad
I've been using something similar, it's a chrome extension made to stop you
from getting distracted called Motion
([https://inmotion.app](https://inmotion.app)). You list websites you find
distracting, whenever you open one motion asks you how much time you need and
closes the tab after the time's up.

------
divan
Three projects that I'm prototyping/developing in a spare time:

\- 3d visualization of the mental model of the code, based on static analysys,
with a goal of drastically improving code navigation and comprehension,
especially of large codebases. Currently for Go only, because Go OOP design
unsurprisingly lacks ambiguities between language constructs and mental model
blocks. I had WebGL-based prototype (written using GopherJS), but I see the
future of this project only in VR/AR, so I'm exploring this space, trying to
figure out what/how to do the next iteration in this emerging zoo of VR/AR
frameworks. The logic behind this project and initial demo are in the blog
post "Rethinking visual programming in Go", but it's a long read.
[https://divan.dev/posts/visual_programming_go/](https://divan.dev/posts/visual_programming_go/)

\- prototyping (docs and initial simulation) new messaging solution that is
peer-to-peer first and is transport agnostic (i.e. will work over SDR in case
of internet apocalypsis), and is aimed for the future stacks(IPv6/StarLink
everywhere, NAT is in the computer archeology textbooks only). Plus
configurable tradeoffs – instant delivery and offline storage (via federated
server you own) vs non-instant but aggressive resilience to network disruption
(should work over mesh networks), dark routing (for zero-trust hostile
networks) vs fully exposing transport layer details (if you talk to your kid
over your home wifi router, why would you care about hiding IP address or send
your message to the datacenter across the globe). I spent some time in the
messaging, and clearly see how many of the tradeoffs just push people to use
centralized servers, and that makes sense and works fine, until it doesn't
(think Telegram and Rostelecom IP addresses block). It'll probably have worse
performance than current messengers, but it'll work when everything else is
not. No links to share yet, sorry.

\- txqr – I did an animated QR data transfer app in Go and Gomobile
([https://github.com/divan/txqr](https://github.com/divan/txqr)), which uses
fountain codes, but that was just for fun. Now, after working for a year or so
with Flutter, I want to make a mobile/desktop/web app out of it (Flutter works
with Gomobile) that people actually can use and/or embed into their apps, and
that's on my backlog for side projects.

------
jsd1982
I'm working on a multiplayer Legend of Zelda A Link To The Past (Zelda 3) ROM
hack plus a fork of bsnes that allows for scripting enhancement, specifically
the netplay aspect.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwPs_fR1TyQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwPs_fR1TyQ)

Right now I have two players able to see one another when they're in the same
world/dungeon/room but they do not interact at all yet.

Next step is to synchronize some basic game state like pendants and crystals
collected to allow some basic shared game progression. Maybe even sync up
open/closed/bombed doors state per room.

------
allenu
I’m working on a better SRS-based flash card app. I know there’s Anki and some
solutions online, but I have not been able to find a good app-based solution
(I.e. make your own cards, with no service subscription). Most of the flash
card apps out there have awful UI. I’m trying to make mine the most easy to
use and powerful flash card app.

------
rileyt
I built a website that makes it easy for people to find ways to support their
favorite NYC restaurants. Restaurants and their staff are having a hell of a
time right now and it's not obvious to most people how they can help.

Save restaurants makes it easy to search restaurants by neighborhood and see
if they offer takeout, sell gift cards or are accepting donations (with direct
links).

I built it in 2 days using Zeit next+now and Firebase for the db. It's crazy
how easy it is to spin up simple projects using that stack.

[https://saverestaurants.nyc/](https://saverestaurants.nyc/)

------
sramsay
Well, I am a connoisseur of command-line weather apps. In fact, I've written
three:

1\. _wu_ \-- written in Go some years ago, and actually pretty successful (as
these things go). Picked up by a couple of distros, etc. It used the Weather
Underground API, which was truly fantastic. But alas, they closed off free
access to the API, and I had to shut down the project.

2\. _dsw_ \-- wrote this one in C++. Uses the Dark Sky Weather API. The API is
great -- maybe even better that WU -- but not quite as feature-rich as Weather
Underground. Then I discovered that they don't want you to distribute your
program and ask people to get an API key. So I shuttered that one too.

3\. _wwo_ \-- another, fairly recent C++ effort that uses WeatherAPI.com. I
like the way I designed this one, and the API itself is easy to work with, but
honestly? The data just sucks. It's often wrong, too far behind, not enough of
it, etc. So . . .

I am now working on a yet-to-be-named thing written in straight C that uses
the NOAA API. I've stayed away from this API, but honestly, it's the one to
use. JSON linked data all over the place, sort of cumbersome in some ways, but
the data is awesome, and barring government shutdowns, the API is pretty much
always on. Not sure what to call it. Sort of afraid to cloud the namespace
with "noaa" (noah is also taken). But as you can see, I am a Serious Expert on
cli weather apps, so maybe I'll just take one of those.

And that is what I am doing with my quarantine. Thanks for listening!

~~~
IgorPartola
Ironic that you are working on an app mostly useful for going outside while
stuck indoors?

Also I actually never thought of this UI for a weather app. Dark Sky has been
kinda my go to. Some name suggestions: nowa (noaa weather app), nwa (noaa
weather app), wir (will it rain?), wli or rli (weather/rain line interface),
OutdoorTemperatureAndHumidityDisplayManagerFactoryInterface (is you write it
in Java).

~~~
sramsay
Yes, it is a bit ironic ;)

You're a genius! I love "nowa." (though
"OutdoorTemperatureAndHumidityDisplayManagerFactoryInterface" is tempting).

~~~
IgorPartola
Where are you going to post that app? I’d love to take a look! Especially
since you might call it nowa.

------
jeffreyrogers
I am currently building a workbench in my garage, so that I can build a radio
controlled plane from my own design. I'm planning on welding the frame from
aluminum tube and using riveted aluminum sheet for the skin.

------
tito
Launched a COVID solutions accelerator called COVID Accelerator. In 7 days
500+ devs, designers, and doctors signed up. Projects to help feed doctors,
support small business, and build diy ventilators.

Can you build faster than a virus?

Join us at [http://covidaccelerator.com](http://covidaccelerator.com)

------
sampl
I'm making all these remote meetings suck less with a real-time collaborative
idea board.

The idea is that you can set up a meeting agenda, get everyone to add ideas,
then discuss, vote and get consensus quickly:

[https://getshuffleboard.com/?betaApproved=1](https://getshuffleboard.com/?betaApproved=1)

Also I film all my work on youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFP8wPiIB7kz7pbYCnjIc...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFP8wPiIB7kz7pbYCnjIcYN8EhL9NAnGt)

~~~
chrisco255
Do you find recording your work and placing it on YouTube gives you greater
self-accountability and helps keep you on task?

~~~
sampl
I do--it slows down the work because of the effort of finding big blocks of
time to record, but when I'm recording I know I'm on the clock to hit my goal.

Basically I know I need to have a worthwhile video title, so I can't fiddle
for more than a minute or two!

------
kevc
Currently writing a web app to help business owners navigate the Byzantine
process of getting federal assistance (US) for Covid-related hardship.

------
nikivi
Brushing up on dotfiles so they can be setup with few commands

[https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/dotfiles](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/dotfiles)

------
neillobo86
Im working on building a way to capture peer acknowledgements or 'shoutouts'
for developers in pull requests. The problem was that any recognition by my
peer or manager on my code was not captured or tracked for performance reviews
and I wanted an easy way to capture recognition by others as well as a way to
track my own progress.

It is meant to be a native Github app. Feedback greatly appreciated
[https://giveshoutout.com/](https://giveshoutout.com/) (Landing page still in
work)

------
akaashmaharaj
I am working on a project in medical diplomacy: Israeli and Palestinian
doctors working to provide care for patients across the region, irrespective
of their faith, ethnicity, or ability to pay.

The project is part of my work with the Mosaic Institute (
[https://mosaicinstitute.ca/](https://mosaicinstitute.ca/) ), in partnership
with the St John of Jerusalem Eye Hospital Group (
[https://bit.ly/3dljQ3H](https://bit.ly/3dljQ3H) ).

------
XERQ
[https://www.ssdnodes.com/](https://www.ssdnodes.com/)

SSD Nodes is a bootstrapped cloud hosting provider I've been working on since
2011. Our servers are 90% lower cost than DigitalOcean, Vultr, and Linode when
you commit to 1 or 3 years in advance.

We recently launched a Performance line of servers leveraging NVMe technology
that boasts millions of IOPS and up to 6,400MB/s disk throughput, while still
being 75% lower cost than what you would pay with at competitors.

~~~
tpmx
"when you commit to 1 or 3 years in advance"

That's a tough ask from a new player. I wouldn't lead with that.

------
dominicr
I had a need for an API middleman, recording and replaying API messages
between an application and provider APIs, without setting up a local proxy. So
I decided to built something myself instead of another product. As with many
side projects, I'm using it to learn new skills and brush up old ones.

With working from home and schools closed, I don't have much extra time, but
the restructured day does mean I have pockets of time where I'd usually be out
and about but can now be used at home.

~~~
gitgud
Did you end up building it? I would be interested to see your solution. Also
"Api Middleman" would be a great name!

I asked this [1] a few months ago and have wanted to this for a long time now.
I was thinking of it kind of like a caching proxy layer for 3rd party API's,
to mainly get around rate-limiting.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22362685](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22362685)

~~~
dominicr
Rate-limiting is a real problem for it, and one reason it might not be
feasible as a product as some APIs still rate-limit based on IP, so for those
there would have to be some randomisation of IPs used.

I'm hesitant to share it as I know it's quite buggy and a bit too simple at
the moment. I've not tested it with enough variety of APIs and use cases. Plus
the whole UI needs deleting and starting all over again, but built properly!
With all those caveats, it's
[https://apiarchive.com/](https://apiarchive.com/)

------
alin23
I'm working on making Lunar ( [https://lunar.fyi](https://lunar.fyi) ) work
with as many monitor setups as possible.

Lunar is a macOS app that can change your external monitor brightness and
contrast based on your Macbook built-in display brightness (which already
reacts to ambient lighting).

It can also change the brightness based on the sun position or can just add
some hotkeys for you to change the brightness manually in case you are using a
MacBook in clamshell mode, or a device without a built-in display like a Mac
Mini

Lunar doesn't use dark software overlays, it actually changes the hardware
monitor brightness/contrast using the standard DDC protocol that's been
implemented in monitors for the last 20 years.

In the latest update, it also adds hotkeys for changing the monitor’s volume
which was a very requested feature.

Right now I’m trying to make it work with all the esoteric setups that users
have. As you can imagine, there are a lot of ways you can connect monitors to
your device: hubs, docks, adapters, AirPlay, cables with missing wires etc.

While DDC works most of the time, I still have to implement all kinds of
workarounds because the system doesn’t play well with those setups.

The code is a spaghetti mess of Swift because I didn’t know reactive
frameworks for Swift existed at the time:
[https://github.com/alin23/Lunar](https://github.com/alin23/Lunar)

~~~
yoavm
I'm curious, how do you do this? Don't you need an endless amount of displays
and setups to make sure Lunar supports all of them?

~~~
alin23
DDC being standard, I just need to implement the protocol communication
properly. Monitor vendors have to implement DDC because it's the only protocol
supported by every device. So Lunar should work with all of the compliant
monitors by default.

Problems arise when the connection between the device and the monitor(s) is
not something you would expect, like Thunderbolt USB docks that multiplex the
video connection but don't properly forward the DDC messages. That's where I'm
constantly trying to find workarounds, mostly with the help of users that have
the said setups.

I'm still looking for a better remote-debug tool to streamline this developer-
user testing process. Right now I'm just asking users what doesn't work,
trying to guess what's the problem, fixing that in code, compiling a beta
version, sending the beta version to those users, get feedback, start over.

By the way, most of the Objective-C implementation of the DDC protocol was
done by [https://github.com/kfix](https://github.com/kfix) . I just improved
it a little for multi monitor and multi GPU setups.

------
thejefflarson
I’m almost finished with a RISCV core in verilog targeting FPGAs:

[https://github.com/thejefflarson/little-
cpu](https://github.com/thejefflarson/little-cpu)

I’m four instructions away from implementing the compressed extensions, and
probably next week I’ll tackle the control and status registers. It uses an
open source tool chain and is formally verified using riscv-formal. My hope is
to eventually be able to compile some rust and get an fpga to blink an led :)

------
uaas
We are working on a pfsense/opnsense firewall traffic visualization tool based
on ELK stack. It is a highly customizable solution that let’s you have
extensive insight into your network traffic.

Key points:

* pfsense/opnsense support

* openvpn event parsing

* suricata/snort dashboards with interactive Maps support (MaxMind GeoIp fields, src -> dest locations, heatmap, etc.)

* deploy with ansible playbook, docker or script.

[https://github.com/3ilson/pfelk](https://github.com/3ilson/pfelk)

------
xorand
"We can program a computer to do anything. What if we had the same power over
the molecules of our bodies?"

Almost finished project, you can spend hours in there.
[https://chemlambda.github.io](https://chemlambda.github.io)

~~~
xorand
Finished, see especially "How not to read these notes" (section 1) and "How
you can contribute" (section 2)
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.14332](https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.14332)

------
the_gipsy
A turn based multiplayer game, like a simpler (and shorter) Risk. Based off
kdice, which was based off dicewars.

I made it to learn Elm and fell in love with the language. Lots of lessons
learned, not only on the code side but also in terms of process, getting
feedback, product design and such.

[https://qdice.wtf](https://qdice.wtf)

[https://github.com/gipsy-king/qdice](https://github.com/gipsy-king/qdice)

------
si1entstill
I posted this to "show" yesterday:

\--

The last couple of months, I have been working on Paysly
([https://paysly.io](https://paysly.io)) to make it easier to accept payments
online.

At its core, Paysly allows developers to create payment flows using Stripe
Elements - all from the fronted. During development, I though it would also be
cool if it supported the creation of dynamic Stripe Checkout flows from the
frontend as well, and also provided a way to verify both kinds of payments
using JWTs.

I think the tutorials are the easiest way to understand how Paysly works, and
I have created examples for one-time and recurring payments using both
Checkout or Elements in the docs
([https://docs.paysly.io](https://docs.paysly.io)).

By signing up and linking a Stripe account, Paysly will generate both a live
key (for regular payments), and a test key you can use to set up and test
integrations.

I think that Paysly makes the (awesome) Stripe developer tool set even more
simple to use, but I have been struggling to figure out how to find interested
users(...).

\--

The last bit is what I am working on now. Trying to figure out where to
post/advertised to help devs writing payments integrations.

------
akavel
A toolchain for writing Nim apps for Android (.apk) _without_ need for Android
Studio (or JRE). Assembling minimal .dex files from scratch based on openly
published spec of the file format, then implementing actual app logic in Nim
via JNI. A sample WIP hello-world demo project is at:

[https://github.com/akavel/hellomello](https://github.com/akavel/hellomello)

------
badtuple
I'm building a lightweight timeseries database/log abstraction called Remits.
Remits stands for "Remote Iterator Server".

The concept is that you can push Messages to an append only log, but can only
query them back out via Iterators. An Iterator is a map, filter, or reduce
function that iterates over either a Log or another Iterator.

Iterators can be composed and optionally persisted. So the data can be
transformed at query time, or persisted and just read from disk. Iterators
allow you to start at an arbitrary message, so it can be used as a persisted
message queue or similar.

I'm only a few commits in, and there isn't much to see yet. I'm really excited
by the power and simplicity of the idea, and to have a lightweight Kafka
alternative. Feel free to follow along if interested:
[https://github.com/badtuple/remits](https://github.com/badtuple/remits) . If
you feel like working on something in Rust, feel free to reach out on Github
issues or email. It's always fun working with other people.

------
simonhamp
I’m building a platform to try to support better, privacy-focused email
marketing.

I see two challenges to current email marketing:

1) It’s tricky for senders to build an audience in a very crowded space -
mind-share is coming at a premium.

2) Recipients are having to deal with more and more noise in their inboxes.

My solution is a topic-based email platform that lets recipients choose areas
of interest which senders can then pay to broadcast to.

I am trying to make this possible in a totally private way - so senders will
never see recipients’ email addresses or any demographic data; they will only
be able to target groups of people (think FB ads).

On top of this, I see an opportunity to pass the financial gains onto
recipients, so every message you read earns you money.

And to take it one step further, I want to promote ethical business by
donating proceeds to the Golden Lion Tamarin fund to help preserve some of the
world’s most endangered species and forests.

If any of this is appeals, I would love it if you’d sign up to the waitlist.
I’m trying to gauge interest before I invest too much into it:

[https://goldtamarin.com](https://goldtamarin.com)

------
Shrugs
we're (re-)building a platform for virtual art fairs in the wake of
coronavirus — most fairs and galleries are cancelling or postponing events
that will work super well online. We're building a novel experience from the
ground up, not relying on VR or skeuomorphic interactions

here's a tour of the initial exhibition last year:
[https://lds.wistia.com/medias/4ucxldnz9n](https://lds.wistia.com/medias/4ucxldnz9n)

if you or your friend is the operator of an art fair that'd like to move
online, please do hit us up at hello at dot.gallery

------
asar
I wanted to explore game development in the browser for a long time and I got
no excuses now :)

Currently looking at matter.js which was very easy to learn so far.

~~~
avdlinde
What made you chose matter over others, say phaser? I'm building a p2p thing
and want to build some showcase simple apps on it

~~~
asar
The way I understand you could use phaser and matter.js together, matter being
the physics engine for phaser. Out of the box matter.js already has a renderer
so I simply didn't want to learn 2 frameworks at the same time. Once I reach a
point where matter is not enough I'll consider a bigger more feature rich
framework like phaser or pixi.

------
jameszol
I'm helping a friend sell their farm's ancient grain production online since
they have a mill on their farm. They grow and sell spelt, emmer, einkorn, and
other types of grain. Our family farm is considering planting and producing
those grains, too.

Also building an outsourced, full-time, subscription-based digital marketer
staffing / agency hybrid at GruntWorkers.com.

------
Cyph0n
My current pet project is Vaulty. It’s a service that allows you to send email
attachments to your cloud storage account. At the moment, I’m considering
pivoting this slightly into an email archiving service, but haven’t yet
decided.

I ended up learning quite a bit about how email works and how to setup an
email server from scratch. The email backend is written in Rust and hooks into
a Postfix server as a filter. Since I am not storing any mail, I’d like to
eventually migrate to either an LMTP server or a custom SMTP server.

I also used this as a chance to learn Ansible. I’ve been pretty impressed with
how much easier server provisioning becomes, especially when compared to a
more manual approach.

Currently, the mail backend is fully working for Dropbox. Right now, I am
setting up a landing page to gauge interest. After that, most of the work will
be on the web app side.

The project is open source, for now:
[https://github.com/aksiksi/vaulty](https://github.com/aksiksi/vaulty)

------
federicoponzi
I'm writing a supervisor / init system in Rust, called Horust (from Horus "the
one from the above" \+ Rust). It's inspired by supervisord, you define a
service in toml with a bunch of properties (like start delay, restart
strategies, start after another service and so on) and then you just let
horust manage the system.

I've designed it with the use case of running multiple processes in a single
container in mind. I know this is not a nice thing to do, but still people do
it. I've not tried using it as an init system (yet) but it should be possible
with the current features.

It's not released yet
([https://federicoponzi.github.io/Horust/](https://federicoponzi.github.io/Horust/))
but I hope to release it this week (MIT license). If anyone with some
knowledge in Rust / Linux want to join the fun, feel free to hit me with a
message @federico_ponzi.

~~~
dpeckett
I've got a great use case for horust, or at least a container init process
capable of running multiple child processes (kubernetes nodes inside
containers).

Consider me interested. Contact me via the email listed in my profile.

------
simplecto
I'm working on this:
[https://newshots.simplecto.com](https://newshots.simplecto.com)

Remember when we/our parents would save newspapers and magazines of
significant events? We lost that now that so many publications have gone 100%
digital.

This site is an exploration of that idea.

It makes recurring screenshots of different/ popular/niched news sites and
magazines from around the world.

It builds on the simple screenshot site, a separate open-souce screenshot-as-
a-service project.

I should mention the Newseum's "Todays Front Pages"[1] site had the same idea
long before I did. This exists in the context of a proper Mesuem with
dedicated resources and curators. Their front pages are really nice, high
fidelity PDFs of the dailies. They also offer mobile applications. Check them
out!

[1] -
[https://www.newseum.org/todaysfrontpages/](https://www.newseum.org/todaysfrontpages/)

------
sentinel
Mick Tagger – a macOS app making it easier to organize your Spotify and iTunes
Music playlists – [https://bit.ly/micktagger](https://bit.ly/micktagger)

I'm currently working on an "evergreen playlist" feature, where the app would
automatically remove tracks you skip often in those playlists. Thus keeping
your playlists fresh / evergreen.

I'm going to start with something simple (e.g. removing based on some rules I
decide initially - percentage played over multiple listens), but I'm planning
on adding an ML algorithm that can figure out when to remove a song based on
multiple criteria (e.g. stuff like how often you skipped songs that day, what
genre they were etc.)

If anybody is looking for a nicer way to manage their playlists, give it a try
and reach out –
[https://twitter.com/micktaggerapp](https://twitter.com/micktaggerapp)

------
joaomoreno
I'm working on a browser based, client side, GIF screen capture tool. Give it
a try: [https://gifcap.dev/](https://gifcap.dev/)

~~~
gitgud
Incredible, I had no idea a website could screen capture all my monitors or
other Chrome tabs... seems like a security vulnerability, but this is amazing
still!

~~~
joaomoreno
Thanks! Actually the browser should've asked you for screen grabbing
permissions.

------
hugozap
Adding support for Mind Maps to
[https://diagram.codes](https://diagram.codes).

~~~
tra3
Love your app. It’s the best diagraming tool I’ve found. It’s just so natural
and quick!! Well done.

~~~
hugozap
Thanks!

------
DizzyDoo
I'm writing a computer game called The Eldritch Zookeeper
([https://store.steampowered.com/app/654960/The_Eldritch_Zooke...](https://store.steampowered.com/app/654960/The_Eldritch_Zookeeper/)),
it's a spooky management/tycoon game where you're a cursed zookeeper and have
to run a zoo full of monsters. Very much inspired by old Bullfrog games. Lots
of fun to dream up weird creatures and program a very data/systems-driven
simulation that still uses lots of physics!

Indie game dev is my full time job, so this isn't so much a personal project
as my regular job that I thankfully get to continue in my small home office.
Getting to paint and animate and design monsters, as well as write code, or do
the marketing parts - it's all interesting and engaging in different ways.

~~~
aglionby
I feel the resemblance to Theme Park World - thanks for reminding me of it!

~~~
DizzyDoo
Theme Park World is a big influence. Remember the advisor character, kind of
looked like an ant? My game also has an advisor (not an ant, though) that is
also voiced by a Scottish accent. I hadn't even meant to make that same
choice, but the effect of that game runs deep!

------
Sekretaryuk
I'm working on [https://AFLO.io](https://AFLO.io) \-- we're a marketplace for
marketing strategies. We connect entrepreneurs to expert marketers at
affordable prices, and we send you actionable marketing and sales strategies
specifically designed for entrepreneurs.

We write practical blog posts on growth like:

\- Listle’s (YC S19) zero to 7000+ Users Strategy in <1 year
([https://aflo.io/blog-post/Listles-YC-S19-zero-
to-7000-Users-...](https://aflo.io/blog-post/Listles-YC-S19-zero-
to-7000-Users-Strategy-in-less1-year))

\- 100+ Places to Launch/Share your Product ([https://aflo.io/blog-
post/100-Places-to-Launch-Share-your-Pr...](https://aflo.io/blog-
post/100-Places-to-Launch-Share-your-Product))

We're looking for feedback! #roastus

~~~
papadoc42
Cool idea, I checked out your site how’s that different from fiverr or upwork?
I’ve hired killer expert marketers there for $20

Lots of design work to do too but decent MVP. How are conversions?

------
kevincox
I have a couple of projects.

Right now I am trying to make an archlinux IPFS mirror. There are existing
projects like this but I wanted to save more history to avoid the issue where
you get a 404 when installing a dependency if you haven't synced in a while.
[https://gitlab.com/kevincox/archlinux-ipfs-
mirror/-/blob/mas...](https://gitlab.com/kevincox/archlinux-ipfs-
mirror/-/blob/master/README.md)

I've also been updating a first-player-picker app that I made a long time ago.
It's very lightweight, delivering the main functionality in <2KiB.
[https://gitlab.com/kevincox/playerone/-/blob/master/README.m...](https://gitlab.com/kevincox/playerone/-/blob/master/README.md)

------
jokoon
A city street generator. It's a long project because it's maybe too ambitious.
I'm struggling to spread "lots" alongside street while considering road
intersections. I'm not using L-systems or other things.

I've already written a generator that makes 2D blueprints of buildings, with
thick walls, openings, etc. Going 3D might be a little tricky but it should be
fine.

When this will be finished I'll move on writing a good enough character
controller with bullet-physics. I'm worried because I decided to use opengl
since I have found no good alternative to ogre3D (I'm radically against
bloated engines like unreal and unity, I need something very light and thin
that does only one specialized thing, in this case 3D rendering), but since
low-poly is trending it will be just as good, and this will probably allow me
to have larger scenes.

~~~
Cyberdog
Is the intent to use this for a procedurally-generated game?

~~~
jokoon
Yes.

I still have to make a finished terrain generator, but I already implemented
many things like octaved perlin noise (with shaders so that I can regenerate
and make quick edits), poisson discs with perlin noise. I also implemented a
midpoint displacement+successive blur to make mountain erosion.

I'm planning to use some brush editor to manually create terrain zone layers
at a very macro level, for things like biomes, elevation, seas, etc, so that
the terrain generator can do the rest, and then put cities manually. I've seen
some pretty impressive terrain generators, but I'd rather focus on cities that
look almost real, with building interiors.

The goal is to have a very large quantity of explorable land, without needing
level designers and level artists, while not sacrificing quality too much.

------
mk4p
TimeyTim - a web-based CRON, Dead Man's Switch and Monitoring service -
[https://timeytim.com](https://timeytim.com)

\---

I've worked on a number of projects that needed some scheduling capabilities,
like "Archive this object in 4 weeks", or "Make sure this process runs every 2
days."

Rather than rebuilding this logic, and for those who hate dealing with CRON
syntax, I wanted to create a scheduling API.

My goals are to 1) make it useful, 2) make it easy for developers, and 3) keep
it low-cost (using DynamoDB and Lambda).

You can set up schedules via the website, or programmatically using the API.

Feel free to poke around - it's close to launching but the back end is
currently disabled.

If this service sounds useful, please add your email to be notified when it
launches - [https://timeytim.com](https://timeytim.com).

(Thanks, and suggestions welcome!)

------
nodatall
I’m making a real time visualizer for the VeChain blockchain. Every time data
is written to the ledger, a bubble appears with size and color corresponding
to the amount of gas paid for the transaction. I have the MVP at
[https://seevechain.com](https://seevechain.com).

------
ohitsdom
Finally polished off my personal site (basically a dev portfolio) and now
working on a site comparing orbital rockets with back of the napkin math.

[https://fotijr.com/](https://fotijr.com/)

[https://rockets.fotijr.com](https://rockets.fotijr.com)

------
dietrichepp
A sound effects generator in the style of SFXR (or its many clones), but with
a larger library of sound effects.

[https://www.ultrafxr.us/](https://www.ultrafxr.us/)

Under the hood, it’s a software modular synthesizer with certain
limitations—for example, the modules can’t be connected in a cycle. The
modules are connected with code in a simple language that checks units, so you
write “500ms” instead of “0.5” if you need a 500ms delay. If you write 500Hz
instead, that’s an error. This part already works.

On the surface, I’m figuring out how to expose the parameters with simple
sliders and knobs in a web page. The idea is that you click a button like
“explosion” and then tweak the knobs to get the explosion sound that you want.
This is how SFXR (and as3fxr, BFXR, JFXR, etc) work, but they have a fairly
limited set of sounds.

~~~
symstym
Sounds cool. If you haven't already, you might want to check out the Fractal
Bits iOS app. It doesn't let you manually adjust parameters, only randomly
generate sounds, but it makes some nice ones. It sounds probably FM-based to
me.

~~~
dietrichepp
I’m really going for a purposeful tool here that you can use to get what you
want. Something a bit more than SFXR but a lot less than Reaktor.

------
cedricbonhomme
Exactly right now, I am working on Newspipe, a web news reader[1].

It is written in Python. A documentation is available[2].

I uses it since 2010. And I am quite happy with it. I started recently to work
again on this old side project since I have some ideas in mind.

If you want to test it, there is an official instance[2]. Also there is a
Dockerfile.

[1] [https://git.sr.ht/~cedric/newspipe](https://git.sr.ht/~cedric/newspipe)

[2] [https://man.sr.ht/~cedric/newspipe](https://man.sr.ht/~cedric/newspipe)

[3] [https://www.newspipe.org](https://www.newspipe.org)

[4]
[https://github.com/sponsors/cedricbonhomme/](https://github.com/sponsors/cedricbonhomme/)
(optionally, if you decide to use it ;-)

------
mbochenek
I've been working on [https://yakondi.com](https://yakondi.com) which helps
people around the globe get more out of their travel experience. Noone really
want to travel right now - so COVID19 means we are focusing less on marketing
and more on development and clearing our feature backlog. The technology stack
is pretty simple (MySQL, Java REST & Angular) but I've also been experimenting
with Jupyter and Dataiku for analytics of usage behavior. If you are not
already familiar with our service, yakondi.com is a free network of locals and
experienced travelers who will help you organize your next trip. It already
connects 1000s of travelers across the globe and provides users with unique
and tailored travel advice.

~~~
timl91
Cool idea! I guess it's kinda like Uber for travel industry. This could be big
in a few months...

------
virtualritz
Working on integrating a high end offline 3D renderer into Adobe AfterEffects
as a plug-in.

Did that before, company tanked briefly before being profitable six years ago.
Customers are still asking to bring the product back.

I though I give it a shot. We were five at the time for two such products. I
figured I can do a single product with less features myself.

API changed on both sides (host app & renderer). Old codebase was C++ and I
have limited rights to it.

I am writing the new product from scratch in Rust. I am probably the first
person to write an AfterEffects plug-in in Rust. Luckily that app is now so
old that the API is pure C99, great for Rust bindings. That's actually the
most fun part of this. Rust is pure bliss. Particularly now that the community
has moved to Discord feedback seems to be more instant than on IRC before.

------
transitivebs
[https://saasify.sh](https://saasify.sh) \- trying to make it easier for
developers to monetize their side projects.

------
pgutkowski
I'm working on basketball manager game with fully fledged game simulation
engine, similar to Football Manager. I'm developing it in Kotlin, with
TornadoFX.

I've spent a lot of time on optimizing the engine. Fortunately with correct
techniques JVM is surprisingly efficient, so it is able to simulate single
game (30 frames per second, around 110k frames in total, each with collisions,
path finding & decision making) in ~900ms on single 2,4GHz core.

I'm far away from having anything usable (or fun to play), right now I'm
working on team defense behavior, little GIF representing current state:
[https://gfycat.com/jampackedsparseindianglassfish](https://gfycat.com/jampackedsparseindianglassfish)

------
febin
I am working on building a tool to help educators build explorable courses
easily without writing any code.

Inspired by the explorables from "It's Nicky Case!"

------
ChuckMcM
Hmm, its quite a list.

GPS Disciplined 100Mhz clock source. I've got the QRP Labs "fake" temperature
controlled synthesizer, an Icebreaker FPGA board, and an Adafruit ultimate GPS
with 1PPS output.

Reminder/message board which is two parts, a server that monitors a file for
messages and puts the top 8 on an LED sign in my office/lab. A set of
transponders that generate messages for the file. And a 'grooming' process
that looks at the available messages and prioritizes them for the sign.

Moving my iBitsy LED clock over to a nice 64 x 64 LED panel. This is mostly 3D
printing a case, and updating software on the ESP2866 controller using
Micro/Circuit Python.

Building a NAND driver for an embedded system that is currently booting off
internal flash. The NAND option lets you encrypt the firmware which is a handy
feature and you can have larger boot images.

Debating ideas for future Pandemic prep with friends over zoom.

Working out aspects of DSP that I have code that implements but I don't feel I
really understand as completely as I should. The goal here is just learning,
especially about polyphase channelizers.

Building kits that I've bought but haven't assembled. (The "big" one is the
replica IMSAI 8080)

Noodling on design ideas for 3D printing custom spacers so that I can stack
test equipment without have to rack it. Vendors design their gear so when you
have multiple instruments from them you can stack them on your bench, but when
you mix vendors that falls apart. My thought is that you can 3D print pieces
that adapt from one vendor to another.

Drilling down a rabbit hole while making a 3.3V -> 5V push-pull driver with
100mA sink and source current, at 50MHz. Ideally I'll end up with a design and
layout that I can replicate 'n' times on a board to create an 'n' wide driver
board. For bonus points I'd like to figure out if I could make it bi-
directional so I've been looking at the circuit diagrams of FPGA and SoC pin
circuits to get ideas of how they do that.

~~~
cushychicken
Polyphase DSP is some fun stuff. I helped a coworker implement a polyphase
lowpass filter in Verilog a few years ago. Would like to get back to learning
about it one of these days. (Hopefully an impending layoff doesn't give me the
time I need to do that!)

Why'd you choose 50MHz for push/pull capability? What does application does
that high of a drive frequency unlock?

~~~
ChuckMcM
Re: the 50MHz, it lets me drive a number of LED panels directly with fairly
long ribbon cable runs. The goal is to run displays at 161 Hz refresh rate (23
* 7 which are both prime factors that aren't in 60 or 50 so the refresh rate
won't "beat" with local illumination).

This frequency determines how many panels I can run from a single "port" which
ultimately determines the maximum resolution I can use for a display.

~~~
cushychicken
Single port as in a single GPIO port?

~~~
ChuckMcM
Single port as in single 16 pin connector that all of these LED panels use as
a defacto standard.

------
rawoke083600
I'm working on a "Maintenance Solution" (MainTech) for the mostly the fast-
food & restaurant industry. Places running it already in some parts of the
world includes KFC, Pizza-Hut, Paul Bakery etc.. This is helping them to
manage, track, assign any maintenance issue they might have as well as well as
a big push for "Preventative Maintenance (daily, weekly) for their shops and
store assets". Think of it as JIRA for the restaurant industry.

You guys knows what is funny... The NUMBER ONE item on the list that is broken
across multiple brands and over 90 stores.. is "LED LIGHTS". I find it funny
since LED LIGHTS are always toted as having such a long life span.

~~~
jcims
I did some work for Wendy's corporate a while back, and it's absolutely crazy
how quickly maintenance/repair issues scale in costs. This sounds like a great
niche!

~~~
rawoke083600
You know by any chance what their current solution is ? you can contact me on
jacquesdr@gmail.com if you like :)

------
arsenykogan
I'm working on iOS app that lets you TRANSLATE WITH YOUR FINGER ;) It works
for printed text: you just point at the word with your finger (yes, right in
the book), point your phone camera and see the translation.

Here is the demo:
[https://booktopus.com/yc_demo.mp4](https://booktopus.com/yc_demo.mp4)

On the App Store: [https://apps.apple.com/app/apple-
store/id1490757013?pt=12010...](https://apps.apple.com/app/apple-
store/id1490757013?pt=120105659&ct=hn&mt=8)

Currently we support only Oxford explanatory dictionary & english-russian
dictionary, but adding more languages soon

------
choltz
My roommate and I despise LinkedIn, and all the soul draining "thought
leadership" that comes along with it. We also found that it's absurdly easy,
and absurdly funny, to poke fun at the mish-mash of content marketing, thought
leadership, and broetry that makes up 90% of our LinkedIn feeds.

So we've been working on a "satirical social network," part fake LinkedIn,
part The Onion, part something else, and right now we're calling
it...ShlinkedIn.

It's been a ton of fun to work on, and we'd love any / all suggestions as we
build it out!

Link: [https://www.shlinkedin.com/about](https://www.shlinkedin.com/about)

------
horia141
I'm slowly hacking on
[jupiter]([https://github.com/horia141/jupiter](https://github.com/horia141/jupiter))
(and [announcement]([https://dev.to/horia141/jupiter-dev-
log-0-intro-1ni9)](https://dev.to/horia141/jupiter-dev-log-0-intro-1ni9\)))
which is my tool for life planning, goals management, habit building, metrics
tracking, etc. It's pretty hacky and tailored to my _way_. But it is fun to
code (especially since $dayJob doesn't involve that anymore), fun to blog
about, and definitely something I'm using daily.

------
mmaunder
I'm working on [https://www.fastorslow.com/](https://www.fastorslow.com/) \-
provides website performance from 13 locations globally through browser
simulation.

Soft launched this week. Already getting some exciting results. Working
through an issue with the South African based server this weekend because we
think the ISP we're using has a crappy network and may have underspecced their
servers severely which is causing results to drift way out of the mean. But
could also be an overloaded internet over there. We'll probably take ZA
offline until Monday. Everything else working great!

------
xrd
Learning Svelte and using it to build a site that allows you to read public
domain works, take notes on the words by selecting them, and then
automatically make flashcards (Leitner method) to help you remember them.

For example, read the classics in Japanese, take notes on the words you don't
know, get them automatically translated, and then automatically generate
flashcards to help you remember those words.

I've always wanted to read Kokoro from Natsume Soseki (perhaps the greatest
Japanese novelist ever) in the original and this is helping me to get past the
words I don't know.

If anyone is interested in playing with it I would love a to share:
xrdawson@gmail.com.

------
mindentropy
I am currently learning on how to emulate a CPU and have picked the MSP430. I
am trying to emulate it in Qemu and also thinking how I can also do it in
Gem5.

I have selected MSP430 considering it has just 27 instructions and I love the
architecture.

~~~
daxfohl
Nice, how long does it take to get an mvp? Any resources you recommend?

~~~
mindentropy
It is pretty complex with both Qemu and Gem5. If you have experience in
Embedded then it should be ok but still a lot to learn. Currently it is just
an exploration for me but I would want to use that knowledge to complement my
work i.e. develop a emulated board with all the peripherals and bring up the
kernel before a board is fabricated.

Resources would be Computer and CPU Architecture books.

------
marklacey
> What are you guys up to these days?

Practicing the piano. I’ve been playing for around three months.

Sometimes it’s nice to step away from the computer keyboard.

------
lukeda
I'm working a tool to track and report git commits across multiple
repositories in an organisation. I am also adding more features to validate
commit messages and branch names to help maintain a standard across the
repositories.

My goal is to provide qualitative analysis on Git usage throughout the team
and identify users who may require additional Git training. It is such a
powerful tool but I see so many dev's still writing commit messages like
"changes", "updates", "fix" multiple times per pull request.

I'd love to get some feedback

[https://sheriff.dev](https://sheriff.dev)

------
gliese1337
I am working on a card game based on braid theory (in the braid group B_4).

I am also working on a private journaling app, with a mild mental-health
focus, aimed at teenagers; the idea is that if your parents want to have
access to your phone and keep track of what you do, maybe they'll at least be
OK with privacy in the form of an app that doesn't have sharing or messaging,
doesn't allow for images or video, but just let you write text or record audio
messages that are guaranteed private by 256-bit symmetric-key cryptography. No
more worrying that your mom might flip through your diary while cleaning your
room!

------
blantonl
Broadcastify Calls

A Full featured managed radio calls ingest platform. Every call on every
captured radio system is available live and archived. I'm currently doing some
of the final beta development work before I make onboarding call ingestors
available to the general public. We have 18 systems being sent to the platform
at this time.

[https://www.broadcastify.com/calls/](https://www.broadcastify.com/calls/)

This will be part of a new direction for how Broadcastify takes in content and
distributes it to end users.

Technologies used include:

DynamoDB, Redis, PHP/Mysql/Apache, Bootstrap, Lambda, NodeJS, Trunk-Recorder

~~~
mindcrime
As a former firefighter who still tries to feel somewhat connected to the
public safety world, I absolutely _love_ Broadcastify. I use it all the time
to listen in to fire/ems dispatch in either my current county (Orange, NC), or
back home where I grew up (Brunswick, NC). It's also great to occasionally put
up some other more "exotic" location and see what's going on.

------
emeth
I'm working on [https://hackthe.company/](https://hackthe.company/) \- a blend
of HackThisSite and ProjectEuler, focused on real-life hacking events that
have occurred.

------
eivarv
An app that persists your OS state as a "context" \- saving and loading your
open applications, their windows, tabs, open files/documents and so on.

Started because of frequent multitasking heavy work with limited resources,
and I've found it to facilitate human context switching.

Open Beta (macOS) as soon as I finish license verification and delta updates.

[https://cleave.app](https://cleave.app)

Also working through Penetration Testing with Kali Linux (PWK) course toward
the Offensive Security Certified Professional (OSCP) certification, and trying
to write and record more music, and work out more at home.

~~~
unwoundmouse
This is a super cool idea. I find that too often I have a bajillion
applications open and get lost. Currently I try and partition by desktop but
everything blends together after a while.

Will this be free / will there be an unlimited length demo version?

~~~
eivarv
Thanks!

There will likely be a one-time license fee (per major version). I'm
implementing a trial period, but it will not be unlimited.

------
maxrmk
I've been building a web api fuzzer for the last couple of months, and this
weekend has been a good opportunity to make some progress.

I built it because I'd been participating in a couple of bug bounty program
and felt like I was just trying random mutations to see what broke things.

There are other web fuzzers out there, but they're super limited. They test
each piece of API functionality in isolation, whereas my fuzzer can test
sequences of calls that depend on each other.

I'm also trying to improve my drawing skills. It's a bit of a struggle, as it
takes a lot more patience than most things I do on a daily basis.

------
swilliamsio
I'm looking into Xamarin for the first time. I've looked at the Xamarin 101
tutorial and seen the bare-bones note taking app they walk you through
developing, and I'm hoping to improve it significantly. I've already added the
feature to edit notes and set a title for a note, but there's still a few more
ideas I want.

I think taking an existing project and improving upon it, as opposed to
starting a fresh new project, has helped me somewhat. I have to think less
about how to get it started and whether the framework or style is right,
because some of the code is already there.

------
soumyadeb
Working on RudderStack ([https://github.com/rudderlabs/rudder-
server](https://github.com/rudderlabs/rudder-server)), an open-source segment
alternative.

------
boduma
I’m working on ProgrammerBackpack. It’s my blog, started it 2 months ago and I
write about Machine Learning and programming stuff, mostly tutorials. Recently
I started doing a thing where I approach every subject in 2 parts, I call them
“mini-series of 2”: one where I write about the theory, the math or the
intuition behind a model and one where we play with implementation on a small
dataset.

It’s fun and I love writing and I try my best to write as much as I can.

Here’s the blog in case anyone wants to see it:

[https://programmerbackpack.com](https://programmerbackpack.com)

------
kachurovskiy
I'm working on [https://www.idea-matrix.com/](https://www.idea-matrix.com/)
but have hard time motivating myself to invest more time into it :/

~~~
wyozi
I like this! Seems like a very interesting way of finding niches that no one
has thought about.

------
zeroxfe
Slowly hacking away on my open-source projects for music and audio:

\- VexFlow - [https://vexflow.com](https://vexflow.com) \- VexTab -
[https://vexflow.com/vextab](https://vexflow.com/vextab) \- Pitchy Ninja -
[https://pitchy.ninja](https://pitchy.ninja)

Also been working on experiments for chord recognition and music transcription
(writeups on my blog: [https://0xfe.blogspot.com](https://0xfe.blogspot.com))

~~~
j_z_reeves
Thanks! I'm creating a sight reading trainer using vexflow right now.

I just checked out pitchy.ninja, it's awesome! I've been struggling doing ear
training and singing over the past decade. This will help!

As a side question, do you have any good resources or tips on creating music
related applications?

~~~
zeroxfe
Thanks for the kinds words :-)

Re: resources, really Google was my biggest resource as I was learning stuff.
One book I really loved was "Signals, Sound, and Sensation" by William
Hartmann which connected signal processing to human auditory processing -- I
learned a ton from that book. For music notation, "Behind Bars" by Elaine
Gould, which was super useful while building VexFlow.

------
jos-
Working on a search engine that responds with a conversation instead of a list
of search results.

The conversation helps you to narrow down what you're looking for. I.e. a
combination between a chatbot and a search engine.

------
charleshmartin
I'm developing the weightwatcher tool for deep neural networks into a full
fledged product

[http://github.com/CalculatedContent/WeightWatcher](http://github.com/CalculatedContent/WeightWatcher)

The weightwatcher lets you detect potential problems in a trained neural
network

[https://calculatedcontent.com/2020/02/16/weightwatcher-
empir...](https://calculatedcontent.com/2020/02/16/weightwatcher-empirical-
quality-metrics-for-deep-neural-networks/)

~~~
asfarley
Nice, I can definitely see the value of this. Might try it out myself.

------
gbourne1
I am working on a way to better track and gain transparency into your Firebase
costs. The goal is prevent you from getting a surprise bill at the end of the
month. I’ve started out with a daily and month end reports of your usage and
costs. I’ve even been able to give cost metrics that aren’t in the Firebase
console. Eventually will have a dashboard so you can dive into your historical
costs and setup custom alert that are more fine grained than what google
allows.

[https://www.firerun.io](https://www.firerun.io)

------
newswasboring
I am working on implementing the raytracer in a weekend but in a month. Of
course the timeline has been disrupted because of the Covid-19 and me being
bummed out as I had to cancel my trip home.

The catch in this one is I am using it to learn Julia, and I keep reworking
stuff as I learn more. I want to be able to look back on the logs and see how
I evolved. Here is a link if anyone is interested

[https://github.com/rick2047/Ray-tracer-in-a-
month](https://github.com/rick2047/Ray-tracer-in-a-month)

------
dschnurr
I'm building a no-code web app development platform. There are numerous
existing tools in this space, but I don't think anyone has really hit the
sweet spot of having the same composability/reusability/conditional benefits
of code in a WYSIWYG interface that drastically increases development speed.

Also happen to be looking for a cofounder as well. I'm a developer myself but
I'd love to partner with another product-minded dev or a product person with
significant industry experience. Let me know if you're interested.

------
RpFLCL
An open-source website for creators that allows them to follow and interact
with each other's personal sites. The theory being that it can be useful to
build tools that allow people to create their own ad-hoc social "networks"
instead of building yet another central platform.

I envision it like this: You log into your own domain to post content, this is
shared with your followers (and available to anonymous visitors), then from
your site's dashboard you can see and interact with the latest posts on your
peer's websites. The hopeful result being distributed networks of creators.
Instead of policies coming from one company in one country, creator's sites
would be governed by their host in their preferred locale.

I've been thinking about this for a while and just started working in earnest
this weekend. I've been spitballing it among my artist-friend circles with
positive feedback. It does require commitment to invest the time and money to
setup their own website, though I suppose it's possible for different services
to exist that automate and federate hosting for them. Personally I've
maintained my own gallery for years and I practice POSSE[1] but there's always
that nagging reminder that the "elsewhere" has different motivations than just
sharing my content.

[1] Publish (on your) Own Site, Syndicate Elsewhere:
[https://indieweb.org/POSSE](https://indieweb.org/POSSE)

------
petethepig
Making a CNC machine that makes string art
[https://www.instagram.com/string.art.bird/](https://www.instagram.com/string.art.bird/)

~~~
freeflyer
Neat!!

------
Flemlord
I am teaching my daughters to code. (10y and 7y) They are taking classes
remotely and all the extracurricular activities are cancelled. I am also
working from home. This is a unique opportunity that I may never have with
them again.

Yesterday my oldest started to use the Roblox editor. I am researching Roblox
training courses (would love some suggestions). An hour ago I showed her Zork
and introduced her to Inform. ([http://inform7.com/](http://inform7.com/))

She is coding as I type this. :-)

------
zeke
QQuiz, a map quiz where you have a few seconds to click on the correct
country. [https://qquiz.com/eu_med.html](https://qquiz.com/eu_med.html)

I started off making it for maps. Now I am trying to make a more generalized
version. This is for learning biology with parts of a cell:
[https://qquiz.com/cell.html](https://qquiz.com/cell.html)

With that I am mostly working on a geojson editor for creating and updating
quizzes.

~~~
lappet
I really liked your quiz. Curious - what are you using for maps and data? I
have made a geography quiz earlier but its no longer live

~~~
zeke
The maps are coming from mapbox. I set up a map style without labels.

For the cell image, I cut the image into map tile layers by scripting
imagemagick. These tiles are served from my server.

For the overlaid areas I use geojson data, which I create and update with a
geojson editor I am working on. For actual maps I have
[https://qquiz.com/makegeo/e.html](https://qquiz.com/makegeo/e.html) . An
example of non-map images,
[https://qquiz.com/boat1/e.html](https://qquiz.com/boat1/e.html) . The editor
lacks instructions still, but is pretty easy to use.

~~~
lappet
Sorry I missed your response, thank you for the detailed answer.

------
brianyu8
A friend and I are home from college right now because of the virus. We just
started working on HighlightKit
([https://highlightkit.com/](https://highlightkit.com/)), which makes it
incredibly easy to add Medium-esque text highlights to your own
website/personal blog. Users can save their highlights, view top highlights
from other users, and share highlights on Twitter. We're open to feedback and
are looking for pilot users!

------
LaundroMat
I'm working on a very limited feature CRM for my wife who has started her own
business last year and is now struggling with Excel to keep up with following
up on client contacts.

~~~
HugoDias
Love this kind of thing. What challenges are you facing right now? Are you
using any existing software as an inspiration?

~~~
LaundroMat
The datamodel is the most challenging. It's the first time I really feel its
absolute influence on the UI (or the related level of code complexity), so I
really need to think carefully about it. I'm in the prototype stage but once I
start using real data I'm kind of stuck with whatever I've decided upon.

I've looked around a little bit but didn't find anything that serves as real
inspiration. I'm really trying to build something uniquely for her and her
colleague and then I'll see whether someone else finds value in it.

I'll keep you posted :)

~~~
timwis
For inspiration, you might consider pipedrive or airtable

~~~
LaundroMat
Thanks! I did check Pipedrive before but didn't think of Airtable. What I'm
building is far less ambitious, but thanks to your comment I realized I should
have a closer look if only to get some ideas on how to do the things I'm
planning to do.

------
igravious
Working on a Lambda Calculus Interpreter variant in Ruby called Lispish that
currently parses and evaluates named expressions only.

Why?

Because many lambda calculus interpreter variants "cheat" by using the lambda
already built into the programming language being used.

So you don't really get to learn how the alpha-conversion, beta-reduction, and
eta-conversion work, and so on, magic happens.

I have a hard time picturing things functionally and can't readily read
Haskell or Coq or Idris or any of those so the many many lambda calculus toy
interpreters out there are opaque to me. I can read
procedural/imperative/object-oriented code so I thought I'd build it in Ruby,
and put it on a website with documentation.

Currently struggling to get nameless representations working.

One nice design feature is that I've used Parslet which is a “A small Ruby
library for constructing parsers in the PEG (Parsing Expression Grammar)
fashion.”

Another feature is that I've built a suite a lambda expression test cases
(about 60 in total) which believe it or not is unique afaict. You' be
surprised at the corner cases.

Want to be able to switch between different evaluation strategies and language
flavours. Want to add nice abstract syntax tree diagramming using D3.

Finally, once that base is finished I want to have a a crack at adding types
:)

------
maher_au
I'm working on developing a collaborative learning framework. To be used when
designing online learning experiences.

I believe it works across most groups (early learners all the way through to
university and professional development).

Initial idea [https://t.co/7MvEMI5xSl](https://t.co/7MvEMI5xSl)

Further development of the framework and value proposition for learners and
educators. I am also workong to develop/document examples is my current plan.

------
mattbgates
[https://rewindwp.com](https://rewindwp.com)

I usually don't mention products I haven't completed yet, but considering this
case in which we are all quarantined and getting more time to work on our
projects, it has been a great excuse to work on it, and so, I'll tell you
about it.

The concept behind it is: I've seen demo websites where people show off
different things about their website or plugins or things they have made to
potential customers or clients. They have their visitors go in and "try before
you buy". Those visitors might make changes to the site and you have to go in
and undo their changes. Or maybe manually run a restore feature or cron job to
do it. Didn't find anything in the mainstream that does it. The web app +
wordpress plugin will automatically do all of this for you so you don't have
to worry about having to do it manually.

I'm almost finished with the WordPress plugin. The sign up feature works so
you can at least create yourself an account. Can't do much more than that
though, but for anyone interested, feel free to sign up and stay up to date on
the latest progress. I do hope to be done with it by mid-April.

------
appler
A small set of tools for developers (i.e. myself):

[https://appler.dev/](https://appler.dev/)

I’ve been using a lot of online web tools while at work or at home to prettify
json, convert unix epoch timestamp or convert ipv4 address to integer, but
always surprised that online tools out there are quite slow for what they’re
doing because they post what I enter in the form and do the processing on the
server side.

So I started writing a react.js single page web app (not single file any more
tho) which does all the processing on the client browser without any server
interaction (also there’s an exception) so you can see the result in real time
as you type with no server round trip involved. Also thanks to the client side
processing, you don’t need to worry about data privacy cause it’s all
happening in your browser. Included tools are just quite random (pi
approximation for example) cause I was adding anything that looks interesting
to me at the monent.

Beware that some of the tools are buggy and might not be well supported, but
I’ve had so much fun along the way and experienced a lot of client side web
tech like react.js, service worker and an awesome tool like zeit.co now which
I don’t get to play with that much as a back end dev.

------
Nihilartikel
It's been on the back burner for a year due to starting a family, but my side
project is a still|animated meme captioner.

[https://ultime.me](https://ultime.me)

I was frequently annoyed at the lack of middle ground between easy purpose-
built image captioning tools (as opposed to general image editors like Gimp),
and full blown video editors just to make animated memes.

I intend to use some of the extra home time to improve the UI and maybe start
adding social features and content import from external urls/clipboard. The
user experience is pretty rough now.

Not sure I want to host user generated content and deal with DMCA for a hobby
project.

It's not open sourced (yet), but the fun facts are that it's
Clojure/Clojurescript w/ Rum as a react wrapper for the frontend. Have to say
- Clojure(script)'s immutable data model is a dream for handling undo/redo in
content editing. It also makes the path to a multi-user editor a'la Google
Docs pretty simple.

Video encoding to animated gif & webm uses:

[https://github.com/Kagami/ffmpeg.js](https://github.com/Kagami/ffmpeg.js)

It's an almost completely a client side app - the video encoding happens in
browser so the user content remains private.

(edit: better words)

------
koehr
I'm working on an RPG Card generator. It allows you to design a set of cards
in a wysiwyg way and then print them out to do good old Dungeons&Dragons or
whatever tickles your fancy. It's not usable yet but if this is interesting
for you, you can track its progress here: [https://github.com/nkoehring/rpg-
cards-ng/](https://github.com/nkoehring/rpg-cards-ng/)

------
gkoberger
A live radio station about dev tools! (Live on Thursday, March 26th)

[https://wapi.fm/](https://wapi.fm/)

"Getting a bit RESTless in your apartment? To help fight the boredom, ReadMe
is launching WAPI—an ephemeral live radio station that will air for only 24
hours. Tune in to talk about building developer experiences people love. We'll
have a live chat, dozens of awesome guests joining us and a few surprises!"

------
soneca
A personal journal that you can share with trusted ones:
[https://www.quidsentio.com](https://www.quidsentio.com)

I want to evolve it to a quiet social network where the incentive is to
nurture relationships with closed ones, not optimize for number of people
seeing your posts.

I am writing a few thoughts about my journey here:
[https://blog.quidsentio.com](https://blog.quidsentio.com)

------
sarangab
Have been working on an algorithmic trading product. We are building a product
to help traders get their trading strategies to live algorithms without
worrying about the infra.

[http://invsto.com/](http://invsto.com/)

If you have used TradingView, MT4 or Zerodha based bots, you would have
definitely faced automation and execution related problems that you can relate
to.

Currently building the system, EAs and bots to help assist traders.

~~~
kkotak
How's this different from QuantConnect and Quantopian? Also, people are not
very open about their strategies.

------
bdibs
I’m working on my podcast listening website and apps,
[https://www.podalong.com](https://www.podalong.com).

Podalong is (eventually) going to help connect listeners of their favorite
podcasts with each other and in new ways with the podcasters themselves.

A lot of work still to go, but I’m more and more excited every day about its
future.

Website is built with Elixir/Phoenix Framework, app is built using Flutter. I
highly recommend both!

------
sir_pepe
I'm working on Warhol [1], which performe tests on web design based on pattern
libraries right inside your dev tools. Think reverse DOM diffing on the CSSOM.
Sounds way WAY easier than it is, but that's sort of true for web development
in general I suppose :) Currently working on rolling out tests for interactive
styles (hover and friends).

[1] [https://warhol.io/](https://warhol.io/)

------
woudsma
I'm working on a Dokku-like tool for Docker Swarm mode, where you can describe
your entire application (stack) in a docker-compose.yml file and simply git
push to deploy your stack on a self-hosted server cluster with automatic load-
balancing and SSL using Traefik and Let's Encrypt. The main idea is to develop
locally instead of spending hours on server configuration.

I'm including some nice metrics and examples like Swarmpit, Swarmprom,
Grafana, Gitlab CE + Gitlab Runner and documentation using Docusaurus. It
works with any amount of server nodes so it's easy to start with a single test
server and expand as you go.

I'm planning to open-source it ASAP, but things take time.. Hopefully next
week v0.1 is done. Mostly it's been a learning experience, finally getting
more fluent with bash and learning about distributed systems and networking.
I've used Dokku for years but I wanted more flexibility and experience. I've
noticed that I learn better when I write about something, so I'm putting extra
effort in writing documentation.

It's funny that this question comes up, I just thought about it today. We
should have #madeinquarantine badges for our repo's!

~~~
rozhok
This is very interesting.

K8S is often overkill for small and medium size projects, while Heroku
sometimes is too simple.

I'm wondering why there is not much tooling around such cases, either we go
all-in (k8s) or something very opinionated and simple (heroku).

------
BilalBudhani
I'm working on a simplified Ghost hosting service.

To give you some background, I've been running multiple Ghost blogging
platforms for quite sometime and have successfully automated a lot of the
heavy lifting involved in hosting. I realised a lot of people around me are
now using Ghost for their blogs too and they might not need the expensive
hosting out there. So I'm working to provide an option to address this niche.

------
grey-area
I've been working on a little set of charts to plot coronavirus growth
globally, based on data from John Hopkins. Rather than putting them on a map I
find it more useful to have graphs per country/region.

For example here is the US:

[https://coronavirus.projectpage.app/us](https://coronavirus.projectpage.app/us)

[https://github.com/kennygrant/coronavirus](https://github.com/kennygrant/coronavirus)

The data is based on the nightly time series from John Hopkins, based in turn
on collated data from WHO and governments, which they have plotted here on a
world map:

[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

I'd quite like to do a bar chart of cumulative deaths/cases per country as
well. Unfortunately deaths is probably the most reliable measure when looking
at growth. There are a few irregularities in the data I'd like to fix too -
for example the UK has no regional breakdown.

------
eli
I’ve been working on a child’s toy built with a button/led grid and a
raspberry pi. It’s loosely based on my memory of this
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merlin_(console)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merlin_\(console\))

I’m using a Novaton Launchpad Mini for the buttons which is probably overkill
but came already assembled and is easily controllable over MIDI.

------
demircancelebi
There's a game called Hnefatafl, also known as Nordic chess. I've created a
platform similar to lichess to play this game with others online:
[https://litafl.web.app/](https://litafl.web.app/) There are still some rough
edges but please check it out and let me know what you think. - P.S. Anonymous
games / ratings do not work at the moment.

------
sudhirj
Wanted to take some time off to write a book on fullstack development, so I
have to build a book writing and publishing platform first. Obviously.

Working on [https://papiary.com](https://papiary.com) \- I’m starting off with
a reader, putting a few public domain books on it, free to read without login.
Hoping to get some buzz by asking people to tweet me about which books they
want on next. Will add a paid Pro Reader plan that lets you choose better
fonts (very high quality expensive ones) adjust the typesetting and theme,
sync across devices, PDF downloads etc.

For the authors, I’ll write the first few booklets on it and then open it out
to others, but so far I’m thinking direct payments and subscriptions into your
Gumroad / Stripe / Paddle account, no commission. Manage all your readers as a
list of email addresses, so easy export to Mailchimp or import off external
sales. Will also handle demand curve pricing if you want. Can write in simple
Markdown or the gold standard AsciiDoc. Will charge money making authors based
on headcount, maybe $5 per 100 paying readers.

------
florian_s
I've built the website quarantaenehelden.org with some friends. It's a
platform to connect people from risk groups or those who are under quarantine
with those who want to help out.

It's been a pretty wild ride and we've grown a lot since our launch 7 days
ago, but building our infra with react + firebase made it pretty smooth in
terms of scaling.

Come check it out at github.com/kenodressel/quarantine-hero

~~~
gifflar
Great Idea! The website looks very good and is easy to use. So far, no one is
searching for help in my area.

------
imvetri
I'm working on a tool called ui-editor
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22116528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22116528))

    
    
      Project is aimed to build ui-components and build an abstraction around frameworks. It is a UI developer tool that is web based built on modern stack - ReactJS, Webpack and supported by public npm modules and most importantly babel-core.
    
      UI-editor is also aimed to generate code cross frameworks and it currently can generate code for ReactJS and storybook out of the shelf.
    
      Web development has been misguided a lot by mix of paradigm yet the problem remains the same. 
    
      Link to project : https://github.com/imvetri/ui-editor
    
      Demo to project : https://imvetri.github.io/ui-editor. 
    

If you use storybook try this

1\. UI-Editor -> Toolkit -> check "React - Storybook" button. 2\. UI-Editor ->
Components -> click "Page" component. 3\. UI-Editor -> Components -> Page ->
Export.

Extract the zip and import it in storybook project.

------
conroy
I'm working on a tool that compiles SQL queries into type-safe code. It's
called sqlc and it already works really well:
[https://sqlc.dev](https://sqlc.dev)

Go and PostgreSQL are currently supported, with Kotlin and MySQL support on
the way.

[https://github.com/kyleconroy/sqlc](https://github.com/kyleconroy/sqlc)

------
netko_netkovic
Just realized that sec (simple event correlator) is exactly what I need for
home automation - and now creating / gathering logs from all devices (TVs,
433Mhz sensors, camera motions etc), shipping to central log, and setting /
fine tuning different alerts. E.g. sending images from cameras while my mobile
device is not on WiFi, similar auto on/off for home alarm etc

------
nazgul17
I'm working on a character manager for Pathfinder 2e. PF is a board game in
the same realm add Dungeon and Dragons but it's rules, which allow more
customisation, are more complex, sand there isn't much for tools - except for
Pathbuilder 2e for Android. I'm learning a bunch of stuff as I go, since I'm
mainly a data scientist and not a software engineer.

------
grafolean
I am making Grafolean, easy to use monitoring system:
[https://github.com/grafolean/grafolean](https://github.com/grafolean/grafolean)
(generic, but network monitoring is first niche being served).

Currently there is support for protocol-agnostic agents (just send whatever
values you have via REST API and observe the dashboards in UI), or you can use
existing agents for SNMP, ICMP, NetFlow.

If you give it a spin, I would be happy to hear from you, good or bad (via
GitHub issues or info@grafolean.com).

It is not FOSS, license is Commons Clause + Apache. Not 100% sure about it,
but it seems fair - the goal is to allow anyone to use _fully featured_
version for free, with source available and sharing allowed (basically "Right
to Repair"), but with a restriction on selling to 3rd parties, which allows me
(or potential other future maintainers) to sell convenience - hosted service,
support and similar. This is not set in stone though, so I would appreciate
(constructive) feedback.

------
light_cone
I am working on a file archive tool, written in go, to add random file access
to .tar.gz of arbitrary size while maintaining compatibility as a valid
.tar.gz.

The idea is to embed in gzip metadata the tar file index, and compress the
gzip using small chunks of 1MB, whose offsets are also indexed in the
metadata.

Since the indexes are written in metadata fields, it is invisible for normal
linear decompression.

~~~
bouk
Neat idea. Would this make it possible to use a tar gz as a squashfs archive,
basically?

~~~
light_cone
Thanks! I did not know squashfs, but yes it seems the same idea...

Thank you for your input, I think it might be of greater value if I could
index enough data to provide a FUSE filesystem instead of a simple archive
utility. That's a great idea, I'll look into it.

------
AdamCraven
I'm working a tool that lists Apple Computers by sound levels.

To help people who value silence choose the quietest mac:
[https://quietmac.app/](https://quietmac.app/)

A very small side-project that was something I wanted to do for a while.

There's no plans to monetise it, it's a resource for those who want a quiet
desktop.

Mostly finished (not mobile friendly, yet)

~~~
scott-smith_us
Serious question - why is this a tool and not a static list or spreadsheet?

------
jmstfv
A couple of days ago, I launched a major feature for my website monitoring
service ([https://tryhexadecimal.com](https://tryhexadecimal.com)), and that
is status pages. I have been meaning to do it for a long time since some
customers were asking for it, and it will help to differentiate from
competition in a major way. I had to migrate my Rails app from Heroku to EC2
to accommodate this change (I need to obtain both a wildcard TLS certificate
for my domain and certificates on behalf of my customers).

Over the next few weeks, I will be polishing it and expanding the feature set,
but that's not where most of my brain cycles will go, though.

I am still looking for marketing channels that will consistently bring _right
people_ to my website every month. A few things I am considering:

* Double down on writing. I do have a behind-the-scenes journal-y thing ... with 2 articles on it. It certainly needs more love. What I want to do:

1\. every N days publish a "behind-the-scenes" story about running a one-
person business

2\. share it on relevant communities, get on some newsletters, and perhaps get
some backlinks

3\. build an email list

4\. get organic traffic from search engines every month

* Double down on SEO. I have picked most of the low-hanging fruit already (technical & on-page SEO). I do have a single webpage that accounts for most of the organic search traffic (pretty low in absolute numbers), however, I feel like I'm missing on several adjacent keywords. Ungood!

* Start writing in-depth technical guides. You know, the ones that would rank for a whole slew of keywords, and bring in targeted traffic to the website. That's what DigitalOceans and Linodes of the world are doing, and I'm sure it does wonders for them.

~~~
cheatsheet123
Currently rely on statuspage.io and it’s critical for me. I’m struggling to
parse if there’s any unique offerings compared to statuspage.io. Is there
anything I’m missing?

I’m especially focused on the UI for the posting of a status page update. As
our business offers multiple services and some can go down while others stay
up. It can be cumbersome to deal with multiple data centers and services.

~~~
jmstfv
> I’m struggling to parse if there’s any unique offerings compared to
> statuspage.io. Is there anything I’m missing?

statuspage.io relies on third-party services for monitoring, while Hexadecimal
provides monitoring in-house. That way you don't have to juggle between two
services.

> I’m especially focused on the UI for the posting of a status page update

Status updates (both automatic and manual) is a feature I'll be shipping next.
With manual updates, you'll be able to post them either via a Web UI or a
Slack bot.

------
slhomme
I'm working on an IoT rotating light (think like a real police light) that
turns on with the sound of your choice whenever you receive a notification of
your choice. It can be set up via Zapier/IFTTT or an API. New sale on your
Shopify website? New star on a GitHub project? Website down? New mention from
a specific person/word on Twitter? New subscriber on YouTube? Someone ringing
your doorbell? Your fav sport team just scored? You get the idea. It just
makes notifications a lot more fun and "real". I like to think it will help
capture the same excitement as in Ghostbusters #1 when they get their very
first client and set off the alarm.

Ghosbusters ref:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXMcbhn6Np0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXMcbhn6Np0)

More info on my YouTube channel (in French):
[https://youtu.be/pkoNW3ifuYE](https://youtu.be/pkoNW3ifuYE)

------
Gehinnn
I'm working on my debug visualizer extension for vscode [1]. It let's you
visualize your data structures while you debug them!

[1] [https://github.com/hediet/vscode-debug-
visualizer/blob/maste...](https://github.com/hediet/vscode-debug-
visualizer/blob/master/README.md)

------
taborj
Rewriting the NodeMCU-based chicken coop door in MicroPython (currently
written in Lua). Also gotta rebuild/clean my anemometer and rewire the temp
sensor for my homebrew weather station. Oh, and replacing the IRF510 on my
Bitx40, since I blew it up.

Aside from that, I'm getting a lot of non-technical work done around the
house, from painting to gardening.

------
smcameron
Still working on my multiplayer LAN spaceship bridge simulator game called
Space Nerds in Space[1], possibly the worst genre of game to be working on
with coronavirus on the loose, since it involves inviting people over to touch
your keyboards.

[1] [https://spacenerdsinspace.com](https://spacenerdsinspace.com)

~~~
freeflyer
Cool! Looks like a lot of fun.

------
erjiang
I'm working on a tool to make web apps without writing any code, so basically
a WYSIWYG that's like Airtable + Squarespace in one. If you have a need for
any internal apps for your company I'd love to hear about it!
[https://www.fabrica.dev/](https://www.fabrica.dev/)

------
dwg
A language study application (focused on Japanese and perhaps Chinese in the
future) which learns and adapts to your skill level as you use it, to make
time spend studying easier and more effective. In the app store soon?

The idea is to enter terms as you come across them. This could be from
classroom materials such as a textbook, or from sources encountered in your
daily life such as an article, book, or conversation. The terms entered become
part of your repertoire. More frequently encountered terms are prioritized
during study sessions. One of the difficult parts about learning Japanese and
Chinese is the number of characters that must be learned. The app helps here
too, by prioritizing the most commonly encountered characters as well.

Studying is done typical flash cards and a built-in writing journal. The flash
cards are pretty simple to begin with but I imagine them getting more capable
over time if the app catches on.

------
pastrami_panda
Saw this post kind of late, but I'm working on an event system for Unity 2020
that can handle multiple serialized parameters and use reflection to figure
out the parameter types to use for each event. The idea being to slot in an
event in the inspector and have the editor script update the fields to only
show valid types.

------
That3Percent
I'm working on Tree-Buf: a serializer for data that is more efficient than the
leading binary protocols, while still being self-describing like JSON or XML.

You can read more about it here: [https://github.com/That3Percent/tree-
buf](https://github.com/That3Percent/tree-buf)

------
pugworthy
I had just bought a sewing machine to learn to sew and make an outfit for
Burning Man. Now I’m going to make face masks.

------
ww520
Working on an extendible hashing based database. 10 years ago I've built a
storage product with the extendible hashtable functionality. Seeing
haveibeenpwned recently I realized there's a need for this kind of db so I
decided to redo it as a standalone program. I'll do it in Rust instead of C++
this time.

------
brettkromkamp
Working on [https://contextualise.dev/](https://contextualise.dev/).
Contextualise is a simple and flexible tool particularly suited for organising
information-heavy projects and activities consisting of unstructured and
widely diverse data and information resources.

------
zikani_03
I'm studying reactor-netty[1], micronaut[2] and armeria[3] - to learn how to
write production-grade servers with Netty from the pros. I have a couple of
protocol ideas I know will be useful for some use-cases.

Also working on adding Java 14 support to zerocell[4] for mapping Excel rows
to Java Records, efficiently!

[1]: [https://github.com/reactor/reactor-
netty](https://github.com/reactor/reactor-netty)

[2]: [https://github.com/micronaut-projects/micronaut-
core](https://github.com/micronaut-projects/micronaut-core)

[3]: [https://github.com/line/armeria](https://github.com/line/armeria)

[4]:
[https://github.com/creditdatamw/zerocell](https://github.com/creditdatamw/zerocell)

------
shakna
Film restoration, though it doesn't technically fall under "restoration".

I run a site [0] that has a lot of old and indie films. Some of these are
really great, but terrible quality, because they are very old with very few
copies in existence.

Proper restoration is a crazy time consuming process, and often requires you
have access to some of the analog sources, and the machines to read them.

But... What if instead of a full restoration, you focus instead on just making
it watchable? Allow some quality loss to trick the human eye into seeing what
is important?

The best result so far is on The Great Train Robbery [1], and I have a brief
breakdown of the process over here [2]. (I also put together a soundtrack for
it, using a MIDI synth).

However... Currently the process is _slow_.

Restoring a full-length feature film, like I'm trying with the Blancheville
Monster, will take months, despite it running in parallel to cover as many
frames as the CPU/RAM combo can handle. (The Great Train Robbery took about 2
weeks).

Anything I can do to speed up the process is helpful. Unfortunately, the most
time-consuming step (up to 20 seconds a frame, but usually around 1-2sec), is
also the most important and I don't think I can optimise it. (The simplify
step that uses k-means clustering).

The process is also not perfect yet. There is still too much quality loss.
It's watchable, easily, but could still be better.

[0] [https://sixteenmm.org](https://sixteenmm.org)

[1]
[https://sixteenmm.org/s/thegreattrainrobbery_2020](https://sixteenmm.org/s/thegreattrainrobbery_2020)

[2]
[https://sixteenmm.org/blog/20200318-Filmscope%20Progress](https://sixteenmm.org/blog/20200318-Filmscope%20Progress)

------
novusteck
I am working on a Coronavirus Survival Calculator see: [https://corona-virus-
chart.co/calculator](https://corona-virus-chart.co/calculator) It uses the
statistics from
[https://informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/covid-19-c...](https://informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/covid-19-coronavirus-
infographic-datapack/),
[https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19](https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19)
and
[https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus](https://ourworldindata.org/coronavirus)
to give a percentage of survival to the people that test the application. Feel
free to comment

------
m1guelpf
I'm working on a service that generates a static version from any site in one
click, then keeps them updated when content changes [1]. It's currently used
in production for a few sites, and I plan to launch the beta soon.

[1]: [https://sitesauce.app](https://sitesauce.app)

------
samhh
I have a side project called Bukubrow. It's a WebExtension that plugs into
Buku, a CLI bookmark manager.

I'm currently rewriting it in PureScript. It's hard to get pure functional
programming's foot in the door at work - understandably, the business case
against it is reasonable given our employee demographics (i.e. mostly Java
devs) - so this is the next best way to learn.

\--

Bukubrow: [https://github.com/SamHH/bukubrow-
webext](https://github.com/SamHH/bukubrow-webext)

Bukubrow PureScript dev branch: [https://github.com/SamHH/bukubrow-
webext/tree/purescript](https://github.com/SamHH/bukubrow-
webext/tree/purescript)

Buku: [https://github.com/jarun/buku](https://github.com/jarun/buku)

------
vbagain
I'm trying to visualize Czech political Twitter, as cached under
[https://www.hlidacstatu.cz/data/Index/vyjadreni-
politiku](https://www.hlidacstatu.cz/data/Index/vyjadreni-politiku) (10000
latest tweets from a selection of prominent politicians accounts, and no
Twitter account needed to access them). As an example,
[http://www.mangrove.cz/vitrinet/sankey.html](http://www.mangrove.cz/vitrinet/sankey.html)
shows the premier retweeting/pestering the minister of health as the biggest
flow, which looks correct, but hardly an insight...

A question I'd be interested in is discriminating organic, personal accounts
from PR operations, but I didn't even formulate how to approach that yet...

------
rojcyk
I have a Figma plugin that shows different display sizes with their respective
market share. It helps designers to test their mockups for different devices
and make decisions based on that.

I have over 18k installs
[https://www.figma.com/community/plugin/732240841094697441/Vi...](https://www.figma.com/community/plugin/732240841094697441/Viewports)

I'm currently working on a BE that would enable you to bring your own product
data for a small fee. But as a designer, it takes far too much time. If there
would be anyone who would like to join, let me know.

I wrote a small article about the stack behind it:

[https://rojcyk.com/blog/what-i-learned-creating-my-first-
fig...](https://rojcyk.com/blog/what-i-learned-creating-my-first-figma-plugin)

------
myself248
Working on my slides for an intro-to-UART talk aimed at fledgling hardware
hackers. I've been meaning to do this for a while, but now it's focused on
tools a lot of people might already have laying around at home.

Building a DC UPS for some of my infrastructure. I had been postponing this as
long as my RIPE ATLAS probe was rockin' a 6-month-plus uptime, but a corrupted
flash drive ended that. Soooo, time for a whole pile of Schottky diodes! :)

Tending to my pepper and tomato seedlings. It's too cold to put them outside
yet, so they're in my kitchen oriel window alongside my GPS/GNSS monitoring
receiver.

Learning systemd unit files so I can have better startup and log-rotate and
stuff for said monitoring receiver.

Tinkering with Docker and TheLounge so I have a better handle on my always-
online IRC client, and maybe other stuff that might end up running on that
box.

------
davidajackson
I'm working on CallStop, which is Superhuman for your phone number. Here's the
app store link: [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/callstop-call-
manager/id145589...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/callstop-call-
manager/id1455892856)

The problem: spam calls. Most current solutions use blacklisting, which
doesn't work well. CallStop uses whitelisting, and allows you to accept
whitelist requests, pause filtering, or let groups use secret PIN "extensions"
to reach you. You can revoke or edit these PINs at any time.

You can use CallStop to filter out 100% of spam on both cell phone numbers and
landlines. CallStop has a free trial (30 days) and after that it's $6.99 per
month. Right now, I have a paying user base and am working on scaling it.

~~~
cheatsheet123
Do you have an android version? My company uses pager duty and it would be
nice to filter out the spam. I hate leaving my ringer on.

~~~
davidajackson
Not yet, but planning to launch an Android version soon. If you want me to
ping you when an Android version is out, just let me know an email.

------
cube2222
I'm working on an open source project - OctoSQL[1] - which allows you to query
and join data from different datasources using SQL.

Be it MySQL, PostgreSQL, JSON, CSV or Excel.

It's now also being my Bachelor thesis.

Recently we've been working hard on getting event time supporting exactly-once
streaming into OctoSQL. Which means we currently (on the streaming branch)
support Kafka as a datasource. Run using on-disk state (which allows grouping
big datasets and is still blazingly fast thanks to Badger which we use as our
underlying storage).

Obviously with streaming SQL extensions, which allow you to view partial
results even with standard datasources. We use a dataflow-like retraction
model for that.

We should have a big release out soon, so stay tuned!

[1]:[https://github.com/cube2222/octosql](https://github.com/cube2222/octosql)

------
sideproject
SideProjectors has been a long and continuing project that I work on.

[https://www.sideprojectors.com](https://www.sideprojectors.com)

It's a marketplace for people to sell & buy their side projects. It started as
a hackathon project and morphed itself into a community of its own.

------
geerlingguy
Current project is "how to entertain the kids after days at home without
leaving the house or playing with the neighbors' kids.

Other than that, I've been trying to shore up some long standing bugs with a
side project (hostedapachesolr.com) that I've been meaning to get around to
for 3+ years.

------
equifi
I have been working on a calculator tool that aims to clearly show you how
much your equity is worth (including information like taxes on exercising and
selling, which recruiters typically do not focus on) and show how you can
optimize your profit.

Currently, the main way the tool shows you how to optimize your profit is to
show how much money you can make from exercising early. We also help you
exercise the options with no personal recourse to you if the company goes
under (we take a % of the profit during liquidation).

This is a problem I have faced with my equity and my hope is that a tool like
this can help others from making similar mistakes with their equity.

Check out the product at [https://equifi.io/](https://equifi.io/) and please
let me know if you have any questions!

------
darcys22
I’m building an open source accounting system with rpc endpoints being the
primary method for inputting data and a SQL database that can be queried
easily.

GoDBLedger:
[https://github.com/darcys22/godbledger](https://github.com/darcys22/godbledger)

For the most part that backend of the system is working how I want. I now need
to build more front end ways to communicate to it.

One of the front end methods I’m working on is programmable journal entries.
So you write your journal entries in a JavaScript file which gets executed in
the context of the accounting system so you will have full access to the
account balances. However this is still early stages:

Yurnell:

[https://github.com/darcys22/yurnell](https://github.com/darcys22/yurnell)

------
dxbydt
I’m building an online math community for middle schoolers, by middle
schoolers, of middle schoolers. Front end was written by a 7 year old so it
looks quite funky. I want to keep it fun and quirky, no adult influences :)

[http://jojomath.com](http://jojomath.com)

------
nullpage
Mostly just a toy to learn some AWS/Serverless and security stuff, but a tool
similar to burp collaborator for dns / http canaries tied into a slack bot.
Essentially request a new canary url, you get back a unique endpoint such as
123456789abcd.detect.domain.com, and any time there is a DNS request or http
request of any kind to that canary url it sends a message to a slack bot with
relevant info, and includes some geoip data and a static map image of IP
locations (via mapbox static image api). Considering doing my own plugin for
mitmproxy (similar to burp collaborator everywhere) that can be useful in
looking for ssrf vulnerabilities. A couple tools out there that do this, kind
of just wanted to build one myself for the learning experience.

------
codingdave
I'm putting even more hours into my day job. I build software for small
government entities, and their transition to remote governance means we're
picking up the pace and pivoting to features that will help them continue to
govern our cities and schools during this crisis.

~~~
devgoth
Very curious but what kind of technologies do you use in the govt tech space?

------
warent
I'm working on an app/website called GroceryFriends.

GroceryFriends allows people in need to create a shopping list and post it so
that other people who are feeling generous and/or have surplus can find people
in their area in need of certain groceries and provide it for them.

I've noticed a lot of at-risk people are putting their lives on the line (and
potentially spreading the virus) just to go shopping at stores that are sold
out. Also, a lot of people are out of work and are completely screwed by this,
struggling to provide for their families. It's absurd, and there should be an
easier way to help for those willing.

[https://github.com/warent/groceryfriends-
fe](https://github.com/warent/groceryfriends-fe)

~~~
canada_dry
Sounds interesting. Could you just add some screen shots to the readme?

------
MaxLeiter
Trying to figure out how to host an online hackathon now that all universities
are closed. Requires a lot less logistical work and _way_ less funds but hard
to drive engagement. Hopefully people will be bored enough in a few months and
we can still get great prizes from sponsors

------
hukola
I'm working on a web application to help kids in the Netherlands learn basic
math: [https://elkedagrekenen.nl/](https://elkedagrekenen.nl/)

I'm working together with my son's teacher, who is also working at a local
school. It's for kids that might not have the privilege of getting private
lessons. I'm a backend developer, but I fell in love with Elm and built the
site entirely with it. I host it on GCP.

I'd like to build a template system to support multiple languages, but I'm not
sure the so-called calculation strategies kids in the Netherlands learn are
the same for kids in other countries.

If you have kids in primary school: please give it a try and let me know what
you think?

------
wgx
Couple of projects with a friend (pairing on stuff is way more fun for me than
working alone) Built a free Chrome extension with a friend that shows a UX
Design Principle with every new browser tab, and a remote UX jobs bot which
generates a site and posts the jobs to twitter. The latter is written in
Python and runs off a Raspberry Pi under my desk - so I don't need to pay for
an EC2 for an experiment.

Remote UX jobs: [https://remotivo.com](https://remotivo.com)

Chrome extension: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ux-
principles/lkoc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ux-
principles/lkocmoifkaklbogeeldjgbhengeokgki)

------
ericboehs
I'm working on a Hacker News client that I've named HackiNews [1]. It's
inspired by HckrNews [2]. I've made it simply to scratch my own itch but with
others in mind.

I wanted more granularity in the score that I filtered out. I also wanted
night mode (automatically switches with system chosen theme) especially in the
comments section.

I have the code available here on GitHub [3] but it's not documented for use
as I've only spent a couple days on it.

[1]: [https://hacki.news](https://hacki.news)

[2]: [http://hckrnews.com](http://hckrnews.com)

[3]:
[https://github.com/ericboehs/hackinews](https://github.com/ericboehs/hackinews)

------
sideproject
Newsy is my current project. I have quite a few un-used idle domains, which I
have been meaning to develop for quite some time but never had time for.

I wanted to quickly create a site that worked well, runs on its own, content-
driven and few other features that I wanted in it (e.g. membership, automated
newsletters, ability to sell domain or get leads) - imagine a Reddit-like
content aggregator site. So I created Newsy.

[https://newsy.co](https://newsy.co)

We're currently in beta so lots of bug fixing. Here's a few sites that run on
Newsy.

[https://www.heystartup.com](https://www.heystartup.com)
[https://www.faithfulnews.com](https://www.faithfulnews.com)

------
blobster
I'm working on Slide to Subscribe, an embeddable signup form and universal
subscribe link.

[https://slidetosubscribe.com](https://slidetosubscribe.com)
[https://subscribe.to](https://subscribe.to)

------
nibuen
Working on Iterary for mobile! If you are interested in game/board game design
or tooling check and have Android (for now) check it out here:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.boarbeard....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.boarbeard.iteraryflutter)
also check out website if you haven't seen that before for a beefier idea of
where I am headed: [https://www.iterary.com](https://www.iterary.com)

Still early phases, so keeping it Android only for now, but I have been using
Flutter so looking forward to expanding to iOS once I have the design flow and
enough parity with the website.

------
rafaele
I'm working on a small tool to reconcile resource associations that may be
lost when exporting data out of one service and importing into another.

For example, if you want to transfer your stuff from Evernote into
StandardNotes, you can export your note content as ENEX and use a conversion
tool for it.
[https://dashboard.standardnotes.org/tools](https://dashboard.standardnotes.org/tools)

Unfortunately neither export file nor the provided import tool handle Notebook
info (StandardNotes doesn't have notebooks but it can approximated with tags).

So this tool creates some of that missing metadata that is extracted from the
export service and is converted into a format that can understood by the
import service.

------
medymed
Resident physician in NYC, not yet called as backup on the front lines. From
comfort of home at this point refreshing my knowledge of ventilator settings.
Also in spare moments have been considering similarities and differences
between operating scheduling algorithms like multilevel feedback queues etc
and heuristics used in crisis management, especially when there are both
technical tasks like patient emergencies and managerial tasks like organizing
staff and equipment going on at once. In a similar vein, comparing which
process loads cause failures of scheduling algorithms, and which set of
process loads would cause failure in various processing units of the hospital,
some of which may be more obvious than others.

~~~
pixelmonkey
I’m a programmer in NYC and my spouse is an MD/surgeon/fellow here. I’m also
fascinated by the idea of applying queuing theory and Little’s Law to medical
capacity issues, especially in times of capacity strain.

------
toto444
I am working on my website that represents my view on how to learn a language
(here Japanese) in a fun way by reading a ton of comprehensible input from day
1.

[https://necodesca.herokuapp.com/](https://necodesca.herokuapp.com/)

------
raybb
I've been chipping away at a New York Public Library python client. They don't
have an api so it's just scraping. Their website is just painfully slow to
login and check the status of books so I'm building this for fun.
[https://github.com/RayBB/nypl-
patron/pull/1/files](https://github.com/RayBB/nypl-patron/pull/1/files)

Edit: I also just finished a blog post about Zhong Tai in software
architecture: [https://medium.com/@RayBB/what-is-zhong-tai-front-end-
back-e...](https://medium.com/@RayBB/what-is-zhong-tai-front-end-back-end-
middle-end-e6456bbe0fef)

------
padseeker
A smart form builder called Keenforms;

[https://www.keenforms.com](https://www.keenforms.com)

Imagine google forms/wufoo/survey monkey with a few things that all those
other apps don't, like;

-dynamically calculated values

-conditional validation for inputs

-hide/show options

-more that is still under construction

It could be used to take user input, but it also be a UI calculator tool that
could be put up on the web very quickly, (not unlike howmuchtoiletpaper.com),
allowing non-technical individuals to build dynamic user interfaces.

It still needs work, still trying to decide if it a SaaS app or a tool to
build dynamic forms for people. It's inspired by the "configurator" part of a
Configure Price Quote (CPQ) app. I'm hoping to release it by the end of spring
2020.

------
HolaMan
We are working on a "no code" editor - sketch to react

Our goal is improve 10x productivity for frontend engineer to write web and
app UI code by using the editor. Our first version is target on the most
popular design tools "sketch" and most popular FE framework "React"

The idea is developer just import the sketch and can generate the UI code with
some editor adjustment

We have come out the demo video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xzm0PF30Wwk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xzm0PF30Wwk)
and subscribe more info in the future via
[https://pxcode.io/studio](https://pxcode.io/studio)

We would like to hear any feedback Thank you !

------
juliawu
Working on aggregated product search for peer-to-peer and resale marketplaces
(OfferUp, eBay, Poshmark, StockX, etc):
[https://www.meetsuperset.com](https://www.meetsuperset.com)

Resale is the fastest-growing category in online retail.

1 in 3 Gen Z shoppers are on it, 60% of women consider it. On top of that,
there's the Marie Kondo effect and the current macro situation. I wanted to
build something that lets you search in multiple places at once, so it's
faster and you don't miss out on deals. No ads, no fake reviews.

I'm hungry for feedback! This project is also a winner on
[https://pioneer.app](https://pioneer.app) :)

------
mebr
A website builder that is 10x easier to use than the competition.

Why? There are too many small businesses without a website. The upfront cost
is too high to see if a website benefits their business. Wix and Squarespace
and such are way too complex to use for an average small business owner(or say
their kid). Most customers of these websites hire a 3rd party to develop their
website. That costs more and takes longer.

Solution: if you can build a website without any training using an intuitive
interface 10x quicker than what you thought it would take, most likely you
build a website for your business yourself.

I have the MVP ready, and some customers. Currently I'm trying to scale to
meet the demand. There is still a long journey ahead.

~~~
bobblywobbles
Do you have a website? Please share it with us!

------
westoncb
A fully local, tag-based system for annotating/searching a number of different
"data sources" (i.e. browser bookmarks, local files, twitter bookmarks) that
all get unified under one interface.

You set it up to monitor some data source and then it keeps track of when
items are added/removed to/from it.

The items from all data sources can be tagged, have notes attached to them,
etc.—then quickly re-discovered through the search interface.

Still early, but it's functional for Chrome bookmarks atm (should get local
files handled in the next day or so):
[https://github.com/westoncb/mymex](https://github.com/westoncb/mymex) (scroll
down for screenshots)

~~~
karlicoss
Pretty cool! I've done lots of work to unify data from different
web/local/phone sources as well, you might find my post useful:
[https://beepb00p.xyz/hpi.html](https://beepb00p.xyz/hpi.html)

~~~
westoncb
That's awesome. I think what we want through these systems is very similar—I
completely agree with your philosophy as you describe it.

I think my emphasis is a little different since my primary interest is
annotating/finding pieces of research. So I don't need to do any data
analysis; instead having an efficient UI for tagging/adding notes to things
and searching are the key features.

That said, it would still probably be better for me to use your lib to sync
with the couple data sources I have in mind rather than rolling my own thing
:)

One data source I didn't notice was for file system locations(but I may have
just missed it)—this is a major one for me: I want to point it to a folder and
have it keep the recursive contents synced. That's how I'll deal with local
collections of e.g. PDFs.

------
debarshri
I have been obsessing on creating kubernetes clusters on existing virtual
machines. As part of learning how to create them, I ended up writing two
projects - A golang SDK to provision a cluster on premise. This basically
abstracts kubeadm. [https://debarshibasak.github.io/go-
kubeadmclient/](https://debarshibasak.github.io/go-kubeadmclient/)

Using the SDK, I wrote a tooling similar to kubespray to create cluster, add
node, delete node and delete cluster.
[https://debarshibasak.github.io/kubestrike/](https://debarshibasak.github.io/kubestrike/)

Probably useless project, but learned a lot.

------
hondo77
A comparison shopping app for (legal) digital movies, so I can just go to the
app to find the best prices rather than the one app and six web pages that I
go to now.

Between being laid off then having to go on disability for a year just after
that (2019 was fun), I need some additional skills in the current job market.
It just so happens that this project covers all the bases: new language (Go,
which I _really_ like), cloud computing, cloud-native architecture (containers
and much more), and mobile app development. I _really_ hope I get a job before
I'm finished but this is something I'm motivated to work on and will give me
some experience that the next job may or may not.

------
treyfitty
This is what I replied with last time this was asked. I had big plans for
April to August, including going to trade shows, and ramping up pop up shop
locations. Obviously things changed quite a bit, but it comes to show just how
out of control ones business can be at times:

Skincare for men ([https://www.mendskin.co](https://www.mendskin.co)). I
commented in a similar thread 6 months or so ago, and it’s been solid. First
started as D2C, but that proved to be a terrible decision. D2C is effectively
dead. Now working with online retailers and my own online store. Wasn’t
profitable last year, but so far this year looks good because of our partners.

~~~
ggrrttyy
My partner works in the make-up and skin care industry. She thinks the
majority of men simply don't care about their skin, because wrinkles and
Crow's feet are sexy on men (her words). I wish you the best of luck.

------
alexburlis
Working on a marketplace that shows you all kinds of subscription
services/tools with free trials in one place, combining it with automatic
reminders so you can hop through hundreds of trials for free without
forgetting to cancel.

Also made a Chrome Extension that automatically detects trials on websites and
makes adding reminders pretty much just one click.

[https://www.getbluefox.com](https://www.getbluefox.com)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bluefox/hikaomanci...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bluefox/hikaomancipllfihfbkfpgefbabjoagn)

------
Infinitesimus
Built a small android app to check global entry interview slots
[https://github.com/dkotin02/global-entry-
monitor](https://github.com/dkotin02/global-entry-monitor).

Backstory: When scheduling my interview, I realized that the scheduler API
didn't require auth while snooping around the console. Figured that most
people looking for interview times would be tired of logging in several times
a day just to find openings so I built this app a few weeks ago. Long term
goal is to have it notify you when a slot + location you're interested in
opens up but it's open source so anyone can have at it!

------
hudvin
I am working on search tool for images.

It detects faces, objects, tags, extracts metadata and provides search
interface and API. So you can for example find image with "cat and dog near
river with some person" I want to build enterprise level image search :)

Google Images, for example, uses in most cases alt text and surrounding
content. Google Photos is limited to personal collections.

I have finished prototype and now trying to convert it to startup

Demo
[https://app.khumbu.im/search/5dff72e66483e25b40e0222e](https://app.khumbu.im/search/5dff72e66483e25b40e0222e)
info [https://khumbu.im](https://khumbu.im)

~~~
omarchowdhury
I typed "man jumping on bed" and none of the results match the term, on any of
the result pages. Whereas Google Images is very accurate.

------
holistio
I’m working on an IT job platform which aims to improve on a range of aspects
that generally suck about recruiting and getting hired.

We focus on actual understanding and clear communication of tech expectations,
personality and team fit, culture and meaningful benefits.

There’s too much bullshit going on.

I’m currently in the phase of doing demos for customers, it will soon be
available at [https://moonka.space](https://moonka.space).

Meanwhile, whether you’re a developer looking for a job in the midst of this
turmoil or an entrepreneur looking for people, join us on Telegram,
[https://t.me/moonkaspace](https://t.me/moonkaspace)

------
lutorm
Building a 3d-printer filament dryer and storage box.

I mostly print nylons and PC and with the humidity here in HI it's a big pain
to keep it dry enough. Even drying the spools in the oven doesn't really work
because it takes days for the inner parts to dry out. So instead I'm building
a heated and dehumidified box that will hold 8 spools and can feed the
filament directly into the printer. The box itself is foam and fiberglass, the
heater I'm reusing an old 3d printer bed heater, and the dehumidifier a
thermoelectric element from a broken wine refrigerator.

[https://a360.co/2Wy78Zm](https://a360.co/2Wy78Zm)

~~~
joshvm
The solution that Markforged uses for this is a modified Peli Case with a hole
for the bowden tube. Seems to work pretty well.

~~~
lutorm
Yeah I've seen what people have made but they mostly appear to be modestly
heated enclosures with desiccants. Desiccants get saturated very quickly here
unless the box is super sealed (that's what I've been using for storage so
far) so it's a drag. I also want to be able to heat this to maybe 80-85C to
really dry out the nylon continuously in situ, so it has to be pretty well
insulated or you'll use a ton of energy.

~~~
joshvm
Interesting, we have the "cheap" Markforged printer - $15k hah - which seems
to be stupidly reliable (never had a failed print). Their drybox isn't heated
at all by the way, so it's not clear how much it makes a difference, but then
we're not in a particularly humid area (North England) and the lab has air
con.

------
jason_zig
Working on a couple of things that are relevant to the new normal of
#QuarantineLife:

[https://www.roseandrex.com/pages/resources](https://www.roseandrex.com/pages/resources)
\- Index of Covid-19 related online resources for families

[https://www.jqbx.fm](https://www.jqbx.fm) \- Listen to Spotify with friends
online

[https://www.zigpoll.com](https://www.zigpoll.com) \- Embeddable polling
widget for websites.

With the bump in traffic on all the web properties due to the quarantine it's
a been pretty hectic week! I wonder if y'all feel the same. Stay safe!

------
qpiox
I work at a University, where face-2-face lectures have stopped and the
premises are closed for students, but teaching will continue to go online.

I teach programming courses, but I have always organized them around projects
with real f2f communication and intensive critique of the work that is being
done. This will have a heavy impact now, as none of the online tools
(commercial such as Zoom, Webex, Kaldura, and open source Jitsi,
BigBlueButton) can really help.

Most such technology is designed for online meetings of "disconnected"
collaborators, and not as a real substitute for close collaborators where the
whole body language takes part in the communication.

------
dk574
My brother and I are working on a site where users can create fanfiction
comics to post and share online. It's basically Webtoons, except, all the
content is fanfiction in art/comics form

We just started the actual website this week after planning.

------
hydandata
Writing a book on how to set up a simple but flexible tech stack that will
scale without issues.

Backend, frontend, testing, team comms, CI/CD, cloud stuff etc. Mostly FOSS.

Friends and colleagues have been bugging me to get it done for a while, guess
now is the time..

------
harlanji
Getting back in the daily live streaming routine and dogfooding my platform.
I’ve been homeless for 2 years after burning out in tech and recklessly
draining my savings to build a POSSE streaming video system. I felt the
calling. Continuing to work on it from the back seat of my car. Marketing is
my shortcoming.

I recently decided to find 10 people who want to create interactive video
projects or vlogs. Email me if you want one. I’m about 5/24 hours into a
hackathon, streaming on Twitch and YouTube as ispoogedaily (iSpooge Daily) and
email is in my profile. I’ve been dogfooding for 2 years and have gotten great
feedback in 2 big hackathons.

------
tobinharris
I've got a few things going:

1\. A company playbook writing tool that helps you document team and company
processes. It gives you a nice online browseable playbook, along with .epub
and .mobi download.

2\. Adding more advanced features to my [https://yuml.me](https://yuml.me) UML
tool, including text formatting, UML packages, and a more succinct DSL.

3\. A contract e-signing tool that doesn't suck on mobile. For some reason,
every digital signature tool I use feels yucky.

4\. A tool that lets you write out user stories and converts them into example
mobile wireframes by parsing the text. You can also do point estimations for
relative sizing.

------
escot
A React component that adds zooming/panning to any div, like google maps

[https://www.npmjs.com/package/react-map-
interaction](https://www.npmjs.com/package/react-map-interaction)

------
culopatin
I am not a trained fabricator nor a certified welder but I’m starting a turbo
manifold for a non-turbo car and I’m trying to avoid learned mistakes from
other DIYers. We’ll see how it goes, luckily I get to work from home this
week.

------
nomitch22
I'm working on a simple site for running polls using alternative election
methods like Instant Runoff Voting, the Condorcet Method, and Borda Counts:
[https://poller.io](https://poller.io)

When I looked for sites to run polls with ranked voting, I was surprised that
nothing really fit my group's needs, so I figured I'd make one. The site is
working (in MVP form), and I'll iterate on it more in the coming months. I'm
hoping it can spread awareness about different voting schemes in addition to
being a useful/simple tool for decision making.

Also, it was a fun way to learn ReasonML :)

------
dsauerbrun
This started as a way for me to learn RoR and angular a long while back but it
ended up becoming my passion project...
[https://www.climbcation.com](https://www.climbcation.com) is basically a wiki
style site that lets you filter through world-class climbing destinations. A
lot of climbing destination catalogs don't have much structured data so
Climbcation gives people a chance to filter through with parameters which are
useful for planning trips.

It's not exactly the most useful site given the pandemic but hopefully people
will derive some value out of it when this is all over.

------
AlchemistCamp
Still building Alchemist Camp:
[https://alchemist.camp](https://alchemist.camp) and working on an analytics
product.

I've also been digging into and learning more about how Git works under the
hood.

------
jugg1es
I am leading several efforts helping multiple state HIEs (health information
exchanges) and hospital associations gather COVID-related data which they
can't obtain any other way due to the US's terribly disjointed healthcare
system. The data we are providing to the various states is pretty depressing.

We are also getting close to standing up a solution that allows Washington
State and NY state and others to search for patients that took COVID tests but
for whom they only have partial demographics. The solution will allow the
states to find hospital visit history and full addresses.

This week has been very crazy for my company.

~~~
zoeey123
Can people help with building this?

~~~
jugg1es
Are you saying you might be interested to help? Huh, that is interesting - it
hadn't occurred to me that other's would be interesting in assisting. I don't
think we'd be able to work out the regulatory issues since we are dealing with
PHI, which requires a bunch of red tape.

We are about 2 months from having a full enterprise-level SaaS product ready
for production. ONC (HHS) funded it, so we will be publishing an open source
version as well.

We have always thought there would be very little interest in anyone else
wanting to use the open-source version, but it's possible that there would be
far more interest now with the current crisis. We were trying to be ready for
the upcoming hurricane season and Covid-19 took us off-guard.

I will post the open source repository on HN when it's available.

------
soinus
The quarantine did not change much for me. I am still mostly working on
EasyClangCompelete [1] - an easy to use (at least that's the goal) auto-
compeltion of c++ code in Sublime Text. The goal is to make it work out of the
box for as many systems as possible. I've been working on it for a couple of
years now.

Otherwise, I did find out that now I have the time to learn some things I
wanted to for a long time (like OpenGL) or play guitar again, so that takes
the remaining time.

[1] -
[https://github.com/niosus/EasyClangComplete](https://github.com/niosus/EasyClangComplete)

------
khnov
Working on Dipla, I mini social network for local communities, you can post
things and comment anonymously, posts stays the area for some days. We believe
this could be used to warn about things around, or say some critics for shy
people ...

Android :
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.dipla.app](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.dipla.app)
iOS :
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/dipla/id1501533164](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/dipla/id1501533164)

Enjoy !

------
stanislavb
I'm slowly improving [https://www.saashub.com](https://www.saashub.com) every
day.

Apart from that, planning the new version of LibHunt.

Unfortunately, I find myself too much distracted by Coronavirus news :/

------
martim
I'm working on a site where creative people can find others to collaborate and
work together on creative projects. For creative I mean visual artists,
musicians, developers, moviemakers, writers, designers, etc, etc... Example of
projects I foresee: game developers searching for artists, moviemakers
searching musicians for a film score, writers looking for designers, etc, etc:
[https://collabomate.org](https://collabomate.org) \- Right now the site is
very simple but my plan is to take the quarantine as an opportunity to add
more collaboration features.

------
dbfa
An email sandboxing and testing application called MailSpons:
[https://mailspons.com/](https://mailspons.com/) Primarily, it allows
developers to set up fake inboxes for their local development environments.
The only thing you have to do is change the SMTP settings of your local
environment and then all mails will be caught by MailSpons.

The next step is to automate end-to-end testing of applications by reading the
sent emails via the API. I am currently writing the documentation for that.

Please don't be put off by the homepage. I, a developer, "designed" it ;)

------
wes-k
Inspiration:
[http://worrydream.com/DrawingDynamicVisualizationsTalkAddend...](http://worrydream.com/DrawingDynamicVisualizationsTalkAddendum/)

Currently building a web drawing program that can create custom data
visualizations. Think “no code D3”.

It has required some pretty cool tech. I’ve essentially built a reactive
expression evaluator in typescript. This allows me to do things like
“rectangle.height = foo + bar”. It’ll then setup “foo” and “bar” as
dependencies of “rectangle.height”, watch them for changes, re-evaluate the
expression, and update the rectangles height.

~~~
dannyow
Nice idea! Cool tech sounds a bit like inspired by Svelte reactivity
([https://svelte.dev/tutorial/reactive-
declarations](https://svelte.dev/tutorial/reactive-declarations))

Anything to show?

~~~
wes-k
I actually started with Svelte, partly because I wanted to learn it. I
couldn't figure out a good way to tie its reactivity to my needs so I ended up
dropping it in favor of Vue.js.

As for things to show, it's still quite early as I want to nail down the
rendering engine. I've yet to create drawing tools which will allow me to more
easily create complex visualizations.

Here's something I pretty quickly rigged up though which I think is fairly
mesmerizing: [https://imgur.com/a/ELhwWo5](https://imgur.com/a/ELhwWo5)

------
herve76
I am developing an algorithm to trade cryptocurrencies and the platform to
test in real time the performance of potential strategies. I am using
Node.js/AutoML for the algo and Vue for the platform. You can check it out at
[https://bitcoinvsaltcoins.com](https://bitcoinvsaltcoins.com) This platform
is open and free to everybody to add their strategies for real time PnL
tracking. The goal of this project is to provide an easier way to trade
cryptocurrencies by simply allowing you to follow the trades from the best
auto trading bots/strategies.

------
gabriel_dev
I’m working on a problem I have myself as a developer-founder: how to
prioritize my dev and product time and focus on one project. Happened so that
this is not only my issue. It is pretty common that it was a topic of one of
the y combinator startup schools lectures. Here’s a link to the early version
built on firebase and react:
[https://www.priorittime.com/](https://www.priorittime.com/) Still have to
figure out how to make it smooth and intuitive. But using it now myself:
dogfood. So if anyone has suggestions, pls comment. Thanks.

------
xtrp
I'm working on a password manager desktop app called JSON Password Manager.
JSON Password Manager fixes a few problems that I've found in other password
managers (e.g. LastPass or Dashlane) in the past, namely:

\- security -- while most popular password managers use "military-grade"
encryption, everything is still stored in the cloud, and the user does not
have direct access to where the data is actually stored \- customizability --
I want the freedom to design how passwords and encrypted data in whatever way
I wish, not having to conform to a particular online UI or mobile app

JSON Password Manager is based on JSON, meaning all of your encrypted
passwords and account data can be completely edited as plain JavaScript-like
objects. You can store key value pairs for your username, password, and email
of an account, and include an array of objects for your security questions,
for example.

Every piece of data and JSON stored in JSON Password Manager is encrypted with
AES-256 bit ("military-grade" encryption) and stored as hex in a singular
file. The encryption key is derived (with pbkdf2) from the users chosen master
password.

The desktop app allows users to download the encrypted data file with all
their passwords and transfer/use it as they wish, which means users have
complete control of their encrypted data.

When they want to view the data, they can just upload the file to the desktop
app on their given device, enter the master password, and they can use the
encrypted "vault" on that device.

JSON Password Manager is all completely open source (MIT License) on Github:
[https://github.com/xtrp/JSON-Password-Manager](https://github.com/xtrp/JSON-
Password-Manager), which is great because any potential bugs, security
problems, and feature updates can be done quickly and effectively.

I've currently built out the entire password manager (although not fully
tested yet), and am just working on expanding the desktop app to include new
features like a strong password generator, a settings tab, etc.

I'd love suggestions, so feel free to respond to this comment or email me at
xtrp@xtrp.io.

------
zulban
Working on my chess AI sandbox game ChessCraft on Google Play. Version 1.7
will have pieces that cannot be captured (iron pieces), and choosing your
language to override my crappy translations, optionally. Popular request ;)

Almost done!

~~~
navalsaini
Hi. I have made halfchess.com . Any chance we can connect
([https://twitter.com/navalsaini](https://twitter.com/navalsaini)) and
exchange notes.

I have your app on my phone.

Cheers

------
nlh
I’ve been diving deeper into Crystal (which I think is amazing and elegant and
really fun to code in) and learning Svelte, which is also awesome and
powerful.

I released a super early alpha preview do-not-use-this-in-production version
of a mini-framework to builds web apps with Svelte as a drop-in for the view
layer and Crystal on the back end:

[https://github.com/noahlh/celestite](https://github.com/noahlh/celestite)

It’s nothing fancy - but it works with existing Crystal web frameworks and, I
hope, could be pretty cool eventually.

Would love feedback and extra pairs of eyes on it!

~~~
timwis
I'm curious what made you chose Crystal over Elixir?

------
kroltan
An extensible node-based system for designing visual novels and other kinds of
narrative games, with a visual editor that tries to encode as much plot
information as possible, so it can provide useful visualizations.

------
zzo38computer
Yes, I am working on some stuff. Mainly, I am working on TeXnicard (fossil
repository at [0]; if anyone is interested in it, I would like to have some
help, please), although I might also set up a telnet service (possibly with
some card games).

Some other things I might do (but currently am not because I am working on
TeXnicard) include Free Hero Mesh (a puzzle game engine), and a media-
independent poll/survey program I am writing.

[0]
[http://zzo38computer.org/fossil/texnicard.ui/](http://zzo38computer.org/fossil/texnicard.ui/)

------
Gazoo101
I'm making a touch-based audio/video performance tool. The elevator pitch is
that it fuses dj'ing and vj'ing together in an attempt to allow for more
interesting audience experiences, but that's semi-misleading as touch surfaces
aren't good for what's traditionally considered Dj'ing.

Hence, I instead prefer to think of it as an audio/video tool somewhere
between production and performance. Some out of date info can be found here:
[http://www.planmixplay.com](http://www.planmixplay.com)

------
geff82
We (wife and I) decided 2 weeks ago to go into producing learning materials,
paper based and computer based, for several topics. Me appreciate making
money, but have a better feeling when trying to make the world better by
educating people. We will produce several smaller projects in 3 languages:
German, Persian, English. We do not plan to "take over the world" with what we
do, we just want to do something useful. Next week we will have the first
release of an exercise book for grammar (parts of it were written some time
ago, but never refined).

------
zerosingularity
I'm currently working on [https://seeme.ai](https://seeme.ai), the AI
marketplace: easily create, use and share AI models.

After talking to a lot of companies and engineers, it was crazy to see how
long it takes them to create and deploy AI solutions.

I initially added it as an extension to my computer vision training, but am
working on sharing it with everyone: [https://www.seeme.ai/blog/seeme-ai-
marketplace/](https://www.seeme.ai/blog/seeme-ai-marketplace/)

~~~
JGM_io
Very interesting indeed. When do you expect the beta to start?

~~~
zerosingularity
We are currently in private beta, but are gradually on-boarding more users
onto the platform.

Have a look at our Quick Guides ([https://github.com/zerotosingularity/seeme-
quick-guides](https://github.com/zerotosingularity/seeme-quick-guides)). These
are literally a work in progress, but we are working on hard to get it right
for early customers...

------
ThomPete
I'm working on a task and field management tool for non-desktop workforce.

We were supposed to launch it to the market next month but because of the
situation we are in we are adding a few more features that will make it even
better to ensure proper communication in hectic environments and with a better
overview of geo-fenced task lists and we are not going to charge until we are
out on the other side of this.

You can see some screens here:

[https://www.realwork.ai](https://www.realwork.ai) (the website is just a
placeholder for now the pricing will free)

------
scythe
Not a personal project, but I've recently decided to start contributing to the
Vala compiler. If you're bored and have any interest in compilers, I recommend
it. It has a relatively low barrier to entry and the code organization is
decent by the standards of 90000 line projects. The barrier to entry is I
think a little lower than with rustc, although to be fair I only know a little
about rustc.

Other than that—not a coding project, but I have been messing with a novel
cement composition. It's stalled due to coronavirus making it hard to get
equipment.

------
egypturnash
Mostly working on the same thing I’ve been working on: a YA SF comic.
“Parallax” is about culture clash, adults acting in the cold interests of what
they think is the greater good, growing _into_ adults facing those same kinds
of hard decisions, and lots of cute cartoon animals. I draw it, my SO writes
it.

It’s free online at
[http://egypt.urnash.com/parallax/](http://egypt.urnash.com/parallax/), if you
have piles of money from your software job and you like what we’re doing then
there’s a Patreon.

------
adamqureshi
Im working on this: [https://tryoldster.com/](https://tryoldster.com/) If you
know any devs seeking remote work with. 10+ years of experience please send me
your contact / info. If you are a company seeking experienced developers /
engineers / technology experts please send me your job listings. I needed
content for the landing page so i grabbed it from the monthly HN thread. I
suspect there will be a LOT more remote job / work from home opportunities
coming.

------
arcturus17
[https://coviz19.web.app/compare](https://coviz19.web.app/compare)

I'm building a covid-19 visualization app, and today I've been working on an
interactive comparison tool that allows you to set the base time for graphs,
eg, "cases after confirmed case number 100".

First feedback has been great. It's in Spanish and although I intend to
translate it to English, I want to prioritize other features like a table, and
enriching my data with demographic and healthcare stats like hospital beds per
thousand.

------
utk09
I, with a friend of mine, worked on creating a static website -
[https://learn-from-home.herokuapp.com/](https://learn-from-
home.herokuapp.com/) to learn from home during the lockdown. It has a list of
many of the free resources available right now. While going through the
comments, I was inspired/amazed by [https://grocy.info/](https://grocy.info/)
and I'm thinking of building something similar. It is really helpful.

------
matijash
Hey everybody! I am together with my brother working on a DSL for building
full-stack web apps. It is a pretty big task but we are trying to go step by
step.

It's an OSS, you can check it out here: [https://github.com/wasp-
lang/wasp](https://github.com/wasp-lang/wasp)

Our latest demo, visually inspecting your web-app code: [https://wasp-
lang.dev/#wasp-inspector](https://wasp-lang.dev/#wasp-inspector)

Would love to hear what you think!

------
nicebill8
I'm currently on a post-university gap year and making a couple of iOS apps,
having been doing so for the past few years.

The first app [1] is pretty niche but a technically interesting challenge
nonetheless; it's a fast auto-checkout bot to be used on Supreme [2]. There's
other apps just like it but they all seemed to cost upwards of $50, so mine's
available for around $10.

[1] [https://autocart.page](https://autocart.page)

[2] [https://supremenewyork.com](https://supremenewyork.com)

------
spicystudios
I grew up playing tower defense games on Kongregate and Warcraft 3. I loved
building an intricate maze of towers, optimizing it's structure to get the
maximum efficiency, and building on my mastery of the game. Even more than
that, I loved how players could collaborate and build these mazes together to
form an even better structure. I've been working on an indie tower defense
game that I hope captures this essence of strategy and multiplayer. I'll be
releasing this game on Android within the next week and iOS shortly after!

------
Kye
I'm working on an album that represents my shift away from synths to sampled
instruments. Synths are fine, but my computer is old and a whole orchestra
runs on the same amount of CPU as one synth.

------
stepbeek
I'm building a side project around launch SaaS products as quickly as possible
on a JVM stack right now. As a dev who cut their teeth at a bank then a FAANG,
I found it really tough to move from working on a small complex part of a big
thing to working on broad problems where I felt like I was implementing the
same things (password reset, user management etc) over and over.

I know that Laravel for PHP and Rails in Ruby land have this kind of thing
locked down, but I would have loved to have something like Laravel Spark on a
standard JVM tech stack.

~~~
tixocloud
Interesting idea. I’m from a similar background (tech startup then bank and
now startup trying to sell to banks).

Would love to learn more about your project.

~~~
stepbeek
Sweet! My email is in my profile.

------
fwsgonzo
I just finished the 32-bit parts of a RISC-V emulator, and I have been doing
performance optimizations. Just hit a wall and can't make it any faster, but
I'm happy with the speeds now so it's all good.

Now I have this really stupid idea to replace my Lua scripts in a game engine
with RISC-V binaries. So, if it's stupid and it works... I've already measured
it to be wildly faster than Lua, but Lua has a convenient interface.

The emulator can be serialized to memory and restored elsewhere / later, but I
have no idea what good that will do.

------
aloukissas
1\. Supporting an online community of WFH people who have virtual happy hours
on Zoom (wfhappyhour.com)

2\. Launching [https://cellars.la](https://cellars.la) to support local Los
Angeles restaurants

3\. Help people navigate the stock market crisis by making free tools and
resources available from my startup: [https://blog.agentrisk.com/how-
agentrisk-is-helping-investor...](https://blog.agentrisk.com/how-agentrisk-is-
helping-investors-during-covid-19-c84786c391f2)

------
runarb
I am giving Portable-VirtualBox some love. It is an open source software tool
that lets you run any operating system from a USB stick without separate
installation. A lot of issues with Windows 10 is unresolved:
[https://github.com/vboxme/Portable-
VirtualBox/issues](https://github.com/vboxme/Portable-VirtualBox/issues) (Any
help would be greatly appreciated).

Website: [https://www.vbox.me/](https://www.vbox.me/)

~~~
867-5309
what is the use case for this tool? how does it work? which OS does it run
atop? am intrigued but cannot find answers on website or github

------
IgorPartola
I am working on bringing my Honda Rebel 250 back to tip top shape. I have been
riding a bigger bike for just about a year but want to get the Rebel working
properly so I can sell it to the next new rider to get them into one of TK
favorite hobbies.

Never underestimate the power of working with your hands. It has a wonderful
effect on the mind. And when you are able to, get your motorcycle license.
It’s the original social distancing machine, gets you into fresh air and the
Rebel gets 65-70 mpg which will be great in the apocalypse.

------
sebazzz
I created a remote planning poker application in ASP.NET Core Blazor! It is
called PokerTime:
[https://github.com/Sebazzz/PokerTime](https://github.com/Sebazzz/PokerTime)

It came in very useful during our first remote kick-off, last monday.

Besides PokerTime I also created a remote retrospective app, also in Blazor,
called "Return":
[https://github.com/Sebazzz/Return](https://github.com/Sebazzz/Return)

------
0x38B
It's nothing yet, but I'm trying to hack on ProseMirror(1) and make an easy
way to make quizzes (think EdX, or something - cloze, multiple choice, drop-
down, etc) that can then be embedded in a page (e.g. export HTML, paste in
Ghost CMS).

It needs to be usable by regular people like my teacher.

Learned about ProseMirror here in the thread on Edtr.io. It's very 'lego-y'
and I think it'll work well, but the complexity is off-putting.

1: [https://prosemirror.net/](https://prosemirror.net/)

~~~
ioddly
How are you finding it so far?

I set out to build my own contenteditable based editor and after a couple
weeks of banging my head on it, I do appreciate Prosemirror's very rigorous
approach. I suspect it might be the best choice for me as well.

~~~
0x38B
I find the documentation lacking. Reading some issues, the author admitted
that the magic global variables/functions could be confusing (I could be
mistaken on the exact wording).

I've found myself reading the source code to figure out how to use it, after
reading through the docs a couple times. I like the idea of not mutating but
returning a new state object (and this idea is throughout).

Started reading his "Eloquent JavaScript"; I his code, and feel like I'm
learning stuff. Just need to wrap my head around my requirements and data,
then it'll be simpler.

------
navalsaini
I am working on a low-code volunteer management system for crowd tasking
volunteers. It will use Whatsapp, Google sheets, and Google forms for
registering volunteers and notifying them about volunteer tasks.

[https://github.com/crowd-tasking](https://github.com/crowd-tasking)

I have a second personal project which also takes up some of my time. It is a
chess game played on a smaller board (also has a blind mode).

[https://halfchess.com](https://halfchess.com)

------
techaprl
I am working on building a student accelerator. The first version is available
here [https://horizontech.dev](https://horizontech.dev)

Everything is completely remote. Meetings through zoom. Messages through
WhatsApp and Slack. Project Management using trello. Code in github and
gitlab. Video with the help of loom

We have open-sourced our code
[https://github.com/HorizonTechnologies/website](https://github.com/HorizonTechnologies/website)

------
brandoniscool
[https://superwet.live](https://superwet.live) _chord and lyric generating
neural network_

I'm working on Superwet Fantastic.it's very tongue and cheek for now. But i'm
making progress. Spent 3 months amassing a 30gb chord/tab data collection.
Most of my time being cleaning the human uploaded mess. It's showing good
potential now and I have a todo list hours long that hopefull will result in
the model being powerful enough for commercial applications.

~~~
brandoniscool
Woah. Cool dude!! Working on something similar. dm'd

------
finaliteration
My current personal projects/areas of focus:

\- Writing a lot of music, both for practice and for an indie rhythm game some
friends and I are developing.

\- Spending a lot of time with my kid now that she’s home from school and I’m
working from home without my commute sucking up time. We’ve been playing games
together, building with LEGO, and just enjoying some carefree kid time.

\- Cooking all meals at home. My spouse and I are both decent cooks but this
is a good chance to get more practice in and try some new recipes.

\- “Socializing” with friends online via Slack and online games.

------
ryanmarsh
Working on a way to take the output of Event Storming and translate it into
serverless applications.

hashtag DDD, CQRS, etc. etc.

I really don't know much about either (learning a lot), and when I tell people
about it their eyes glaze over but whatever I still wanna do it.

[https://github.com/stochastic](https://github.com/stochastic) repo is still
private but I'm willing to add anyone interested. I just don't want to be
judged on how bad a programmer I am before I have time to clean it up a bit.

------
jcubic
I'm working on my scheme/lisp interpreter in JavaScript, it's getting closer
to real Scheme. Right now I'm reading R5RS spec and adding new functions. It
have pretty nice interop with JavaScript and work in browser and Node.js.

[https://jcubic.github.io/lips/](https://jcubic.github.io/lips/)

There is lot of features in devel branch I need to release soon version
0.21.0, but first I need to write unit tests.

------
adityarao310
We are currently working on building
[https://kaapi.team/](https://kaapi.team/)

Super easy slack app to send weekly check-ins to your distributed team and get
back insights from them. Some of our early beta customers are using this to
figure out who's disengaged, is everyone on same page for the project and who
needs more 1:1 time with the manager etc

Excited to help grow the remote ecosystem. We just closed our first annual
customer and super excited to keep heads down execute

------
neal_jones
Working on a Twilio auto-responder. It is pretty simple, but also building a
front end so people can manage the keywords. I have all of that working, my
next step is to put an actual password on it. I'm looking at Okta, but I'm not
sure if that isn't total overkill. It is going to never get used by more than
10 people and mostly just by 1 or 2.

For the moment I just have the least secure setup possible using some
JavaScript to hide the HTML until you add a password. Anyone who can inspect
the page can bypass it.

------
protoduction
I'm building Chimera, which is project that brings sandboxed cell-by-cell
(scientific) notebooks to the browser.

It's a blend of Jupyter Notebook, Project Iodide, JSFiddle, CodeSandbox,
Glitch, and Observable.

Here are two screenshots:

\- Notebook:
[https://i.imgur.com/nDUC817.png](https://i.imgur.com/nDUC817.png)

\- View Source:
[https://i.imgur.com/KhaiCfz.png](https://i.imgur.com/KhaiCfz.png)

This is a tool that I wish existed after having worked with Jupyter notebooks
a lot.

~~~
323454
This is a cool idea! If it supported both MathJax and rendering SVGs from code
it would be a strong contender for writing interactive explanations (like
[https://explorabl.es/](https://explorabl.es/)).

------
zbtaylor1
I'm working on a web app to track bike fit:
[http://app.mybike.fit](http://app.mybike.fit)

I like to tinker with my fit to dial things in, but there are so many
potential dimensions to tweak that it's easy to "get lost."

Long-term I envision it as version control for bike fit where you can make a
change, test it, add some notes, and then decide whether or not to commit the
change to your new baseline fit.

At this point, though, I've only implemented the input forms and a historical
record.

------
vira28
With everyone working from home, One of the challenges right now is how to
connect to your remote applications securely.

I set up a secure way to connect to my application and you can demo that at
[https://viggy28.dev/book](https://viggy28.dev/book)

Also wrote about how to set up here: [https://viggy28.dev/article/how-to-
secure-your-remote-applic...](https://viggy28.dev/article/how-to-secure-your-
remote-applications)

------
tanin
I'm working on a native programmable tooltip that can be used with any Mac OS
app.

You can select a text on any app and hit the configured shortcut to activate
tooltip.

I program this tooltip to speed up several of my workflows like opening a JIRA
ticket , opening a file in IntelliJ from a stacktrace, and show humand-
readable time from seconds from epoch.

The tooltip has been very helpful to me, and it might be useful to you.

Check it out: [https://github.com/tanin47/tip](https://github.com/tanin47/tip)

------
samelawrence
A lot of my friends are electronic music producers and DJs, and many of them
have now lost all or most of their income from live events. I made a super
hacky site to host a "TV Guide" for all the online streams these artists are
hosting. It's been a mix of tutorials, production sessions, and DJs sets so
far.

The hack: It's a Google Calendar embedded into the README of a default Github
Pages theme. Open to PRs lol.

[https://choon.stream/](https://choon.stream/)

------
cluoma
Wow lots of interesting projects in this thread.

I'm currently working on a blogging engine I call bittyblog

[https://github.com/cluoma/bittyblog](https://github.com/cluoma/bittyblog)

I'm not a professional coder so it's mostly a toy project to get me
programming and learn new things but I also use it for a couple of my blogs
and add features as I want them.

It's CGI/fastCGI based with SQLite3 for storage. It integrates well with
lighttpd because of its fastCGI process manager.

------
bemmu
I was playing Minecraft with my son, and besides clicking on things, it also
has some commands that you can type in to change blocks. For example you can
fill rectangular areas with the same block. I got curious about whether you
could compress images by reducing them into a bunch of rectangles. Due to some
limitations it wouldn't really work for images, but I got it working for QR
codes: [http://craftqr.com/](http://craftqr.com/)

------
iamwil
Working on a SQL query builder with vim-like keyboard interface to explore
data.

Often times, for any real-life data, there are exceptions to the data over
different periods of time. Building complex queries that handles these
exceptions while not having to hold these in my head gets to be challenging. I
want to build these queries iteratively with contextual help and autocomplete.
I wanted something that makes me feel like I'm touching the data directly.

If this is something you find yourself wanting, let me know.

------
sibit
A few color palette based PWAs:
[https://colorpalette.app/](https://colorpalette.app/) is a tool I'm building
to quickly generate color palettes and
[https://accessiblecolors.app/](https://accessiblecolors.app/) is the second
stage of the process that systematically ensures color palettes follow an
accessibility standard loosely based upon tailwindcss default colors.

------
analog31
Completely irrelevant to the world, but I'm finally breaking free of my ISP.
I've been going to all sorts of accounts and pointing them to an e-mail
address that isn't locked to an ISP. Then I will move my little personal web
page, and transfer my home phone number to a prepaid cell phone.

This was triggered by realizing that with the whole family working from home
(2x work, 1x college, 1x high school), our old slow ISP was going to be
overwhelmed, so we signed up for new service.

------
flurdy
Letterbox, contact form as a service.

Needed one for several of my sites, so decided to build it.

Started it earlier this year as a side project and meant to focus on it now as
I don't have a real client. But honestly finding it hard to be very focused on
anything at the moment.

Idea:
[https://code.flurdy.com/project/Letterbox](https://code.flurdy.com/project/Letterbox)

Site: [https://letterbox.flurdy.io](https://letterbox.flurdy.io)

------
creature_x
I built a workout app for Android/iOS in React Native! It's called Workout
Warrior ([https://workoutwarrior.app](https://workoutwarrior.app)).

It allows you to create your own workout from scratch and tracks your
progress. I built it to give users users complete freedom over their workout;
you control the sets/reps, the rest-time, and even notifications (or lack
thereof).

The project is still in its infancy and I am adding new features as we speak
(:

------
aliabd
I'm working on [http://trymaniac.com](http://trymaniac.com) which is a set of
tools to make documenting code easier and faster.

The basic idea is having the code itself drive the documentation. This means:

\- Autocomplete that's powered by the codebase/previous docs. \- Code tracking
so documentation doesn't go stale. \- Automatic updates when the changes are
simple/minimal.

Would love to hear everyone's thoughts/feedback. Anything I'm missing?

~~~
marton78
Maybe you could add on the homepage for which languages it works. It looks
like it's python only. Is it?

~~~
aliabd
Yes it's only Python right now, though will expand to other languages soon.
Will add it to the landing page - thanks!

------
catchmeifyoucan
I’m working on amna. It’s a better way to manage everything we do. We’re
constantly switching between different tasks and use various pieces of
information to help us (docs, websites, emails, chats) to help us get those
things done. Consider this across all your head spaces, maybe you’re planning
a trip at home, and coordinating with volunteers at work. A better to way to
keep up with all that is what I’m building.

If it’s interesting, drop me a msg. Planning to open source it (getamna.com)

------
yolo42
I'm building two things:

[https://repocounters.com](https://repocounters.com) This is a tool to track
download history for Github releases over time. I'm working on adding support
for Github packages. And Docker is next on the list as well.

The other project is Stilton. Not available yet. It is a centralized
certificate issuance server for ACME protocol, primarily targeted for
organizations running large number of domains and need TLS certs for them.

------
parhamn
A Inbox/Superhuman for SWE type tool:

\-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNSpDIqCa5A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNSpDIqCa5A)

\- [https://cloudsynth.com/](https://cloudsynth.com/)

A better backend as a service:

\-
[https://cloudsynth.com/products/core](https://cloudsynth.com/products/core)

Both are in limited preview! Email me at parham@cloudsynth.com if you want a
try one :)

------
par
I'm working on my meme making app, Meta Meme
[https://metameme.app/](https://metameme.app/). It's a meme maker i've had out
for a couple years, started as a side project, now generates mid four figures
in revenue monthly, recurring. Also just released Token, a new dating app,
match making for misfits. [https://tokendating.app](https://tokendating.app)

~~~
nsrose7224
What's the primary way that generates revenue? Ads? Super cool, I've been
looking for a way to have some revenue generating side project.

------
kiwicopple
I’m working on making Postgres a real-time database (like Firebase):
[https://github.com/supabase/realtime](https://github.com/supabase/realtime)

At its core it’s an elixir server which listens to Postgres’s built-in
replication functionality, converts the byte stream to JSON, then blasts it
out over websockets.

It’s working in production at a few companies now. My next goal is to build
connectors to other systems like Kafka, SQS etc

~~~
anarazel
FWIW, the README.md says "the Phoenix server listens to PostgreSQL's
replication functionality (streaming WAL)" \- that makes it sound like you're
actually parsing the WAL itself. But you seem to be looking at the already
decoded data (using postgres' logical decoding). That's the right thing to do,
please don't get me wrong. Just suggesting to clarify.

~~~
kiwicopple
That’s right it is using logical decoding. Thanks for the tip - I’ll update
the readme so it’s more exact

------
swlkr
I'm working on a janet web framework

Source: [https://github.com/joy-framework/joy](https://github.com/joy-
framework/joy)

------
hacksonx
This here for my personal use [http://hacker-news-card-
ui.herokuapp.com/](http://hacker-news-card-ui.herokuapp.com/)

------
dougbarrett
I created [https://projectconnect.us](https://projectconnect.us) a few nights
ago as a central location for small businesses that are still open in our area
to promote that they are so. The service allows for businesses in other
locations as well.

It had a lot of traction the first day, but kind of lost traction. As long as
people are able to reliably find the resources they need, then I’m OK with
mine not being their first choice.

------
AlphaGeekZulu
"A Beautiful Remind" \- HTML renderer for Dianne Skoll's "Remind" program.
This is a side project of mine to learn the Rust programming language while
under lockdown.

Teaser:
[https://klostermaier.de/abremind_demo/index.html#today](https://klostermaier.de/abremind_demo/index.html#today)

(hint: you can switch themes if your browser supports alternative stylesheets.
In Firefox that is View > Use Style)

------
nbardy
I'm working a piece of generative art, a rendering of the milky way galaxy.

I enjoy doing interactive art on the side. e.g.
[https://nicholasbardy.com/](https://nicholasbardy.com/), but I've always
hacked it out on my own. I've recently been studying some of the state of the
art techniques(Signed Distance Functions) and I'm excited to make something
running on the GPU.

Over the holidays I studied Signed Distances func

------
MikeHardman
I'm making music to escape the screen, so I don't just sit at my terminal for
16 hours a day I'm taking a few hours at least every day to try and make
something other than software/hardware.

It's been received pretty well so far, so maybe some of you will enjoy it -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBSW6TUB53c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBSW6TUB53c)
is probably the most rounded so far.

------
pdepip
I've been working on a personal knowledge base called mmap.it. It's like
spotlight for all of your workflows and code snippets.

Basically combines a markdown editor with full text search and all
functionality is made accessible through global shortcuts so you can look up
information without context switching.

It's free with plans to be open sourced in the next day or so. You can check
it out here ([https://mmap.it](https://mmap.it))

~~~
cheatsheet123
I built something similar at my last job to keep me sane. It was incredibly
beneficial. I'm rebuilding a different version now and wondering what you're
using for search?

Do you have any additional metadata fields like "tags" or "categories" that
can also be searched?

------
Thundernerd
I made a twitter bot a while ago that tweets about free games!
[https://twitter.com/fgiafg](https://twitter.com/fgiafg)

While that's cool and all. I didn't really like how it turned out so I started
rewriting it. Right now I have an api, separate scrapers, and a discord bot.
It all works independently so if one of them dies the rest keeps chugging
along.

Now it's time to rewrite the twitter bot and I'm all good :-).

------
boraoztunc
I'm working on a remote working website; Remote Jobs Center
[https://remotejobs.center](https://remotejobs.center)

As the virus spreads, remote working gaining its well-deserved attention. From
remote jobs listings to digital collaboration tools, profiles and admin panels
both for candidates and employers, creating them a space for communication,
following, shortlisting and starting a healthy hiring process.

------
bootlooped
The washing machines in my building are often on the fritz or steal money. I
was going to make a simple web app where you can see which ones have been
recently confirmed working or broken. It would rely on user input. I think
I'll try to do this with AWS s3, lambda, and athena. I want to have operating
costs below a couple dollars a month, since I will likely make no money on
this. I've also considered trying to use Google Sheets as a backend.

~~~
mkl
Might be easier to find a cheap low-spec VPS on e.g.
[https://lowendbox.com/](https://lowendbox.com/)

------
CalmStorm
I am working on a key-value decentralized datastore on blockchain called
Kevacoin. Some people are using the datastore to record the events and news
related to COVID-19.

------
mkcg
I've been working on a lite PHP library acting as an agnostic query engine to
aggregate content from different (files, API, SQL, document oriented, ...)
kind of datastore and ease the usage of some aggregations : terms, facets,
ranges, min, max, average, ...

[https://packagist.org/packages/mkcg/php-query-
model](https://packagist.org/packages/mkcg/php-query-model)

And also working on a search engine (in C).

------
didizaja
I’m creating a QR Code Generator web application! I’m a CS student, but
haven’t really done a lot of personal projects, so I saw this as a unique
opportunity. I’m using it as a way to learn more about TS/JS, Firebase, the
math behind error correcting codes, and the web in general.

I’m really excited about this even though I feel it’s a bit beyond my current
abilities and may take awhile to complete. Seeing myself make small amounts of
progress is exhilarating! :)

------
lpaone
Researching and learning more about fuel cells, hydrogen, and the "hydrogen
economy". Planning to start a company in this industry sometime in the next
few years. I am trying to gain a better understanding of the market and
current technology + limitations so that I can start working on solving the
fundamental barriers to bringing my ideas to market.

Coming from a software background it is really fun to learn about something
completely different and new!

------
RMPR
I'm working on an automation app
[https://github.com/rmpr/atbswp](https://github.com/rmpr/atbswp)

~~~
RMPR
A little context: [https://telegra.ph/Announcing-atbswp-a-minimalist-
keyboard-m...](https://telegra.ph/Announcing-atbswp-a-minimalist-keyboard-
macro-recording-and-playback-tool-03-16)

------
rozenmd
I'm continuing to build PerfBeacon -
[https://PerfBeacon.com](https://PerfBeacon.com) \- an automated alternative
to manually running Google Lighthouse tests.

Background: I couldn't find a service that could tell me if the latest deploy
of my web app would make it slower, so I decided to build it. Since getting
started I've become aware of several competitors, but I enjoy solving problems
in this space.

------
robotichead
I am writing my own project management system - currently working hard to
bring it out of alpha into beta over the next week. It is called NearBeach

Demo - [https://demo.nearbeach.org](https://demo.nearbeach.org) Site -
[https://nearbeach.org](https://nearbeach.org)

Any feedback will be greatly appreciated. I am hoping to update the demo site
in the next few days with a more stable version

------
saadatq
I’m working on a platform (Distill) to learn people learn more effectively
(one place to gather blog posts, articles, podcasts, webinars etc), and share
learnings with your team. If Reddit, Genius and Pocket had a baby, this would
be it.

[https://distillforteams.com](https://distillforteams.com)

Pricing model ala Github - open learning plans are free, per user pricing for
private/team knowledge repos.

Let me know if you want to take it for a spin.

------
foxhop
I'm continuing work on my backyard food forest, great exercise, food for my
family, beautiful to look at and be in, and safe for physical distancing.

I'm also working on "MakePostSell" a shop platform for selling digital
downloads.

My wife who is a certified teacher is my first "customer" dog fooding the
service: you may check it out her shop here:

[https://shop.printablepromots.com](https://shop.printablepromots.com)

~~~
ggrrttyy
What do you have in your food forest so far? When my dad lived with us he
always kept a veggie garden, I'm thinking of trying to bring something like
that back.

~~~
foxhop
I have a handful of apples and peaches bearing fruit. Yeilded 50 peaches and
about 5 apples. The trees are 8 years old now, planted when they were 4.

Also hundreds of raspberry canes and strawberry plants. About 7 grape vines at
year 5.

Top setting onions (walking onions). Parsnip, leaks, potatoes, lettuce,
raddish, and snow peas.

Have some Wineberry and autumn olives that pioneeres on my land.

I'm hoping my 8 year old plum trees and 5 year old pawpaws bare fruit.

I'm my living room I have about 250 tomato plants, 50 eggplants, few hundred
hot peppers.

------
DrNuke
Revising materials for already out and incoming booklets at
[https://www.tenproblems.com](https://www.tenproblems.com) : the pandemic made
about 1/3 of my references obsolete. Also starting with the SaaS skeleton of
my Materials Informatics consultancy for
[http://www.cudmit.com](http://www.cudmit.com) ... all in all, busier now than
one month ago.

------
matlin
I'm working on a CLI to download and index from any API like Spotify, Gmail,
etc. It puts all of your data in a single database that you can query. There
currently aren't many integrations but it's really easy to make plugins to
share new data sources, queries, etc. Feel free to make a PR!

Code: [https://github.com/aspen-cloud/aspen-cli](https://github.com/aspen-
cloud/aspen-cli)

------
silverdrake11
Coronavirus tracker in the US. A plot updating every few hours summarizing
cases confirmed / state population. [https://laughing-
villani-877af6.netlify.com/](https://laughing-villani-877af6.netlify.com/)
[https://github.com/silverdrake11/covid_rates_per_capita](https://github.com/silverdrake11/covid_rates_per_capita)

------
jcelerier
Mostly trying to improve [https://ossia.io](https://ossia.io), a sequencer for
all kind of media and interactive art :)

------
jonahlibrach
I'm building Sciugo, which will help COVID-19 researchers share data and find
relevant results.

[http://sciugo.com/](http://sciugo.com/) gives biomedical researchers a
repository to store and share their research.

The research is formatted in a way that emphasizes reproducibility and
reusability by other researchers.

The site is being built for general biomedical research and its especially
important during the current outbreak!

------
bogdanu
I'm working on a DiC library[1] for TypeScript that supports autowiring
interfaces, array of types and generics without decorators by leveraging
typescript's compiler API.

To be more exact, it visits the entire project's AST and generates mapping
code (creates an AST that is outputed by the compiler to valid ts/js).

1\. [https://github.com/manole-ts/ana](https://github.com/manole-ts/ana)

------
DanHulton
I'm working on a Javascript SaaS Starter Kit. Every time I start a new SaaS
app, there's mountains of boilerplate I have to write, and I always skip out
on some of it to get to the business logic and regret it later.

I figured, if I'm doing that for myself every time, I can do it once more and
do it RIGHT, and then sell that to others in the same boat.

[https://nodewood.com/](https://nodewood.com/)

------
nickswan
I have been working on [https://SEOTesting.com](https://SEOTesting.com) and
released it on Friday. It’s a tool to help run SEO Tests to see whether your
page and site changes are improving your rankings in Google. I’ve decided to
make it free for the next 3(+) months while Corona Virus is going on as it’s
one of the ways I can help so many people and businesses struggling with the
impact.

------
geophile
Marcel: A modern shell.
[https://github.com/geophile/marcel](https://github.com/geophile/marcel)

------
mess110
Wrapper around three.js to help me prototypoe games
[https://github.com/mess110/vrum](https://github.com/mess110/vrum)

also a few games. here is one I made using my engine during ludum dare:
[http://mess110.github.io/html-
games/ld/040/index.html](http://mess110.github.io/html-
games/ld/040/index.html)

------
42droids
Working on [https://www.yuzumetrix.com](https://www.yuzumetrix.com) a platform
for Content Creators and Brands and Agencies. Agencies can create campaigns
and invite Creators. Once the Creators finished the work they can create a
Campaign Report which includes each social media posts and Campaign metrics,
RoI, etc. It’s in Beta right now but planning on launching V1 in about a
month.

------
PeterStuer
(1) Careteam & services coordination platform for elderly living in full care
homes, assisted living homes or in 'virtual' care at home.

(2) Exploratory platform looking into 'cross silo' team coordination workflows
and data sharing for healthcare workers and social services based on HL7 FHIR
for preventive healthcare and post-intervention at home recovery care.

Both of these initiatives started long before COVID-19 was in the dictionary.

------
messutied
I’m working on a tool that allows you to build newsletters from external
sources like static blog posts (Gatsby, Hugo, Jekyll), Shopify products,
Airtable data, and more.

[https://postbear.io](https://postbear.io)

Basically providing you with a browsable “gallery” of data items from which
you can filter, select and customize in order to assemble your newsletter
avoiding repetitive copy/paste and styling.

Feedback is welcome :)

~~~
kgoedecke
pretty interesting. How does the shopify integration work?

~~~
messutied
You configure the integration in Postbear’s dashboard and this way we pull
your products and make them available to drag and drop them onto your
newsletter, go ahead and give it a try!

------
themodelplumber
I've published a new productivity method I call Task BATL:

[https://www.friendlyskies.net/intj/the-balance-first-
approac...](https://www.friendlyskies.net/intj/the-balance-first-approachable-
to-do-list)

It's helped me personally avoid a lot of overwork issues during the pandemic,
and so far the feedback on it has been pretty good...I still have lots of new
modules to publish as well.

------
ParanoidShroom
Reverse image search for dirty XTC:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=be.harmreducti...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=be.harmreduction.pillscanner&hl=en)

Custom Android tablet with speech to text: getting my deaf grandmother out of
social isolation.

Converting an old school moped to an electric high performance version: On
hold due to COVID-19 ...

------
shadowfaxRodeo
I've been trying to start a movement to get quarantined folks to divest from
fossil fuels, sign up to climate pressure groups, and register to vote.

The idea being we have all this time on our hands, time we can use to fight
the other global catastrophe that's unfolding — the climate crisis.

[https://greenquarantine.org/](https://greenquarantine.org/)

If anyone wants to chip in and help, please let me know!

------
haxel
I'm building a way to roughly (and simply) track your own viral risk in real-
time and compare it with others.

[https://howfunctional.com/viral-risk](https://howfunctional.com/viral-risk)

Android-only right now. Precision is not the intention. Getting the ball
rolling is.

The tracker is currently in prototype form so it may look or act a bit odd,
not least because I quickly extended an existing platform.

------
lnenad
I am building [https://mockadillo.com](https://mockadillo.com). So many times
I have had to write mock servers and have to have friction with colleagues
when they're lagging behind (or when I am lagging behind) on development of
dependent features. It's now a 5 second thing to bring up a mock of the
response and keep working decoupled from annoyances.

------
gabergg
I run an online collaborative songwriting platform
([https://songcraft.io](https://songcraft.io)). With the quarantine, I'm going
to be pushing to launch a matchmaking system for songwriters looking for
collaborators. I've already heard from a bunch of people who are looking for
new ways to collaborate on music.

If you're in this space at all, I'd love to chat!

------
thebouv
Looking for something to do myself, actually.

I recently built [https://www.warcache.com](https://www.warcache.com) to save
paint recipes and army lists for wargaming, or print out sheets of proxy cards
for Underworlds.

It was fun to build, but kinda stuck thinking of what to add.

If anyone out there has a Python/Flask project they need help on, let me know.
Stuck in the house, might as well help some projects.

------
lukaszkups
Hmn where to start?

1\. Static site generator

2\. Table component for vue.js that actually deliver solutions for common use
cases I had in my projects lately but had to customize existing solutions to
achieve what I needed.

3\. Live tile pure js library (like from Windows phone OS) - just for fun

4\. Form generator based on provided json structure for vue.js projects.

5\. I occasionally write random tech articles on my website and also run
weekly lifelog/devlog since the beginning of this year.

------
failingGrace
I'm working on a bulletin board for people to post and manage speed running
bounties. Right now speed runners and fans post and publicise bounties, to
explore bugs or beat times, ad-hoc on a variety of platforms. Hopefully people
will find a central place to store and talk about these bounties useful. Its
still in the prototyping stage but hope to roll it out during my current 2
week self-isolation!

~~~
sali0
This is a fantastic idea. Something sorely needed.

------
islandert
I'm working on a python script that downloads web serials as ebooks. It's set
up to check if a new chapter has been posted, and if there's a new chapter
that finishes a book, it outputs the book as an epub so I can read offline.

To add a new story, I just write a function that takes a webpage and returns
the next link and chapter content. It's low enough overhead that I can easily
add new stories.

------
egonzalesevans
I'm working with a group of volunteers to a develop a map that helps folks
find COVID-19 testing sites and get relevant information:
[https://findcovidtesting.com](https://findcovidtesting.com) &
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22650725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22650725)

------
dmitshur
Converting a simple issue tracker written in Go to run completely in the
frontend [1], so that it’s easier and faster to iterate on its development at
the cost of initial page load.

[1]:
[https://github.com/shurcooL/home/compare/dev](https://github.com/shurcooL/home/compare/dev)

That said, I don’t think I have any additional time due to quarantine.

------
pawurb
[https://abot.app/](https://abot.app/) . I've noticed an increased number of
sign-ups as more companies are going remote. I've also decided to give it away
for free for educational purposes. Already a couple of university teachers are
using it to facilitate and encourage asking of "stupid" questions during
online classes.

------
chickahoona
I am working on my password manager's android app. Implementing Android's
autofill capability. Alot of fighting with flutter, android, kotlin, ... The
password manager is Psono ([https://psono.com](https://psono.com)) if someone
wants to know. I built it myself because a couple of years ago when I started
good alternatives did not exist.

------
ChrisHardman29
I'm building a community for knowledge sharing (www.sivv.io). People use this
to share and discover short summaries of useful ideas, knowledge or advice
that they come across in the books, articles, podcasts etc that they consume.
This allows members to learn more while actually reading less. You can sign-up
to the beta version at www.sivv.io - any feedback would be very much
appreciated!

------
new_here
Building a developer community called Able -
[https://able.bio/](https://able.bio/)

Been focussing on the markdown editor and finishing up some new data
portability (easy import / export of posts) over the last couple of days.

You can try out the editor here: [https://able.bio/new](https://able.bio/new)

Would appreciate any feedback.

~~~
jipson
Looks nice. I don't think you should have the text options bar at the top
disappear when the cursor isn't captured in the textbox.

------
stridera
I've been working for a while now to get my PC to play the game Robotron
directly on the xbox360. Tried multiple reinforcement techniques (DQN, DDQN,
Etc) and I haven't had any luck. Converting it over to work with Rainbow now.
Lets hope.
[https://github.com/stridera/robotron](https://github.com/stridera/robotron)

------
defied
I’m working on HeadlessTesting.com - launched last month.

It is a grid of browsers; currently Chrome, Firefox and Edge, which can be
used to run Puppeteer and Playwright scripts.

Your existing Puppeteer and Playwright scripts can be easily configured to
connect to our grid. The advantage for the user is scalability, no maintenance
and setup of infrastructure and support.

Usecases include generating PDFs and screenshot and headless browser testing.

------
anasbarg
I’m working on a domain-specific language for building GraphQL APIs in no
time.

I’m building this because I think that building APIs is unnecessarily tedious
and I wanted to he able to iterate on ideas faster.

It’s called Pragma ([https://pragmalang.com](https://pragmalang.com)). I would
really appreciate any feedback.

------
taf2
Figuring out how to wire a raspberry pi to solar with battery and a Arduino to
power it off at night and on in the morning. Just figuring out how to use a
relay to control power to the pi. Figured out how to program the Arduino that
was fun having it toggle an led on and off. Keep burning myself with the
soldering iron and maybe next I should learn about breadboards... electronics
are fun

------
CrackpotGonzo
This or That, simple surveying over SMS.

The main idea was to make it super simple to survey random people about
anything. Right now you ask a question along with submitting two images and
the app posts a survey to 50 random users on MTurk.

Would like to expand features down the line to expand number of survey
respondents and adding filtering etc.

Site: [https://thisorthat.ai](https://thisorthat.ai)

------
danjac
My own small-community social site (demo at
[https://demo.localhub.social](https://demo.localhub.social), source at
[https://gitlab.com/danjac/localhub/](https://gitlab.com/danjac/localhub/)). I
have an instance for family stuff and as a private weblog/photo gallery.

------
rabuse
I've been working on a bunch of car repairs that I've been putting off. I've
found it really enjoyable working on the fixes myself.

~~~
bartread
I have a similar thing going on. My Saab blew a coolant hose yesterday, which
I temp fixed with gaffer tape and a coolant top-up. I've now ordered a
complete kit of after market hoses and clamps, since the existing hoses are
all 10 years old so it's only a matter of time before others go. Basically
I've watched enough ChrisFix recently to feel confident enough that I can do
this myself without screwing it up.

~~~
rabuse
You really should. I've found it extremely relaxing and enjoyable, and it's
useful learning how to repair your own vehicle.

------
raja_senapati
I am working on enhancing my pet project called bootman. It basically uses
Redhat byteman to inject code at run-time in a Springboot application and
exposed via swagger endpoint, taking care of differences due to java version
specific quirks.
[https://github.com/rajasenapati/bootman](https://github.com/rajasenapati/bootman)

------
d21d3q
Car rear dashcam, based rpi zero w with camera and gps. Device is going to
detect idiots on highway driving too close (hanging on bumper in urge to
overtake), save video and upload it automatically (not decided yet where) when
parked in home wifi range. Distance between cars can be estimated from
distance between lights. GPS for ignoring traffic jam (speed), and video
overlay.

------
danfang
I've been working on an ad-free social network and group chat app that puts
the focus back on the people who matter most to us -- family and close
friends. It combines a lot of features I personally want to see in a social
app - messaging, photo sharing, event planning, and more.

Check it out at [https://get.thread-app.com](https://get.thread-app.com)

------
shireboy
I'm working on customers' projects mostly. One personal project I'm excited
about - I'm writing a childrens book about space. I plan for it to teach very
young kids concepts like "space isn't just about going high, it's about going
_fast_", and possibly why many rockets have two stages. Would love to hear
some other concepts it should teach!

------
ssimono
I am building Freecount
([https://github.com/ssimono/freecount](https://github.com/ssimono/freecount))
a little progressive web app to track expenses in a common pool (like a trip,
a shared housing etc). It is meant to be entirely free and open source,
without server to deploy, app to install nor account to create

------
grinnick
I'm working on an open source chat bot for Helm.
[https://github.com/larderdev/kubewise](https://github.com/larderdev/kubewise)

It posts a message in your team chat when someone installs, upgrades or
uninstalls a Helm chart from your Kubernetes cluster.

It's the first code I've written in a long time and I'm really enjoying it.

------
raymi
Having worked on a designer to create and share templates for Würfelmosaik,
which is a physical game for kindergarten kids where they have to lay patterns
with wooden cubes that have different colors and patterns on each side.

Currently only available in German, but it should be pretty much self-
explanatory.

[https://wuerfelmosaik.ch](https://wuerfelmosaik.ch)

------
toxicFork
I'm working on a little vocabulary helper app. As I'm reading books I run into
words that I don't really understand so I want to keep track of them easily. I
have a screen that allows me to enter a word and it looks up definitions
automatically and allows me to add them to a list for now. When I get a bit
more time I will add a review stage, a bit like anki.

------
stexx
Im working on a chrome extension which list your current gists in a chrome dev
panel.

You can modify the code in the panel and copy/execute code console.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gist-devtool-
explo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gist-devtool-
explorer/egbmdjmhnblffjpfilldkklinjmflaag)

------
illuminated
Working on an app that enhances communication and collaboration within a
building, among its tenants, or within a neighborhood. Beside the obvious
"project planning" for the chores around the building it also boosts "good
behavior" among the neighborhood. Finishing the mobile part in the next few
days, then dealing for a while with the server setup...

------
gabrielaldea
Alonside with my colleagues we're working on a collaborative visual
storytelling project. We plan to sell the works and donate money to NGOs that
fight coronavirus these days in our city.

More on our FB Page:
[https://www.facebook.com/komiti.media/](https://www.facebook.com/komiti.media/)

------
Hashimm
I am working on social media marketing and trying to get user feedback for my
IOS App. Keyword plus, which is an alternative to Google Trend and SEMRush but
for Iphone.

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/keyword-plus-seo-
research/id14...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/keyword-plus-seo-
research/id1491697944)

------
firefoxd
We are building a community of drivers at
[https://ottomon.net](https://ottomon.net).

When a good part of the US population lives paycheck to paycheck, a single
parking ticket can impact their finances. This summer, we will offer a kind of
insurance for parking tickets (crowd sourced). Pay a small monthly fee, and we
pay for your all tickets.

~~~
swyx
how do you deal with adverse selection?

~~~
firefoxd
We are still working on the final rules, but we came up with a couple things:

1 - for now the first two tickets are free, then you pay an increasing
percentage of the ticket.

2 - rather then encourage people to get tickets, we use gamification to
involve users in the community. We have programs and incentives to help people
better drive and avoid tickets in the first place.

------
andrey_utkin
Wearable computer [https://github.com/andrey-utkin/wearable-
computer/wiki](https://github.com/andrey-utkin/wearable-computer/wiki)

Planning tool [https://github.com/andrey-
utkin/taskdb/wiki](https://github.com/andrey-utkin/taskdb/wiki)

------
JaggedJax
I just finished up the MVP for my small side project, BuyALabel,
[https://www.buyalabel.com](https://www.buyalabel.com)

I wanted to make it dead simple to print a shipping label in seconds without
having to create an account like you do everywhere else.

It's USA only for now, but noe that it's actually launched I can start making
some improvements.

------
micimize
I did my first graphql/flutter/dart development live coding session today:
[https://youtu.be/TnTOksZ3lUs](https://youtu.be/TnTOksZ3lUs)

My intent is to stream development of both the libraries I develop/contribute
to (graphql_flutter, built_graphql, gql), as well as complete examples that I
will deploy and release

------
0mbre
Working on applying machine learning to source code to increase code
maintainability. It started with a semantic search engine for Javascript
codebases: [https://codecue.com/](https://codecue.com/) and now working on the
accompanying code analysis tool that would guarantee efficient searchability
of the code

~~~
The_Amp_Walrus
Interesting! How are you doing this? I'm guessing you're generating an
embedding vector from the search query and then doing some sort of similarity
comparison with pre-generated embeddings from the codebase.

------
insiderq
I'm working on an NFT Issuance and marketplace platform. Right now we've
getting a steady traction from Twitter Crypto Art community. If you always
wanted to have a blockchain collectible i encourage you to create and sell
your first one at [http://rarible.com](http://rarible.com)

------
RagnarAzru
I am working on a reminder app to help with power users.

What features would you like to see in a iOS and Apple Watch reminder app.

Currently contemplated use-cases:

    
    
      * Set schedule created with on-click (multiple reminders)
      * soft confirm before next time
      * escalating reminders if you don’t confirm
    

If you have any use-cases, suggestions or questions email me at:
ragnar.azru@gmail.com

------
jamesgt
I'm working on a JS lib that makes zones in an overlay to any HTML element.
With two modes (edit and view) you'll be able to draw and store polygons
without coding and then use them somewhere else. Like in your home
automation's floorplan where you want to handle actions by just clicking to
your night stand light, or zoom into a room, etc.

------
duxup
Playing with firebase / react and just making an allowance tracking app for
myself / kids.

Nothing amazing, but I'm a noob so it is fun.

~~~
canada_dry
> allowance tracking app for myself / kids

So, your wife gives _you and the kids_ allowance? Very thoughtful of you to
make her a tool. Maybe she'll even increase your allowance! :)

------
Inversechi
Although I haven't touched it for a few weeks I was working on reverse
engineering our smart home heating system so that I can integrate it into Home
Assistant. Managed to get the auth with their remote systems done and building
out the web socket based event bus.

Not sure if I'll ever be able to share it since it feels like this lives in
the grey zone legally.

------
dot
I'm working on a data-centric site that tracks COVID-19 cases across the
world. You won't find any ads, loading screens or slow maps and it's easy to
navigate on mobile: [https://coronanumbers.com](https://coronanumbers.com)

Next step is adding more data (testing rate, state/county specific numbers,
etc.)

------
blakbelt78
I’ve been building an email newsletter with stock market indicators like
futures, premarket data and historical performance going from one day up to
ten years of all the major indexes like S&P 500, Nasdaq and Dow Jones.

The idea is to send an email every morning before the markets open so I can
plan my day and decide if it’s time to buy, sell or hunker down.

------
CatsAreCool
I'm working on [https://mathlore.org](https://mathlore.org) (previously called
mathpendium). A site for creating a community driven collection mathematical
theorems, definitions, axioms, and conjectures to allow people to share new
and existing discoveries and explore what has been discovered.

------
mathnmusic
I have been building learnawesome.org for past few months as an open-source,
hobby project. The idea is to organize high-quality, multi-media learning
resources across topics and formats, so that searches like this become
possible:

 _Show me videos about machine learning which are no more than 30 minutes
long, are entertaining and are recommended by academics._

------
maverick2007
Nothing super innovative, just working on some forum software to power a ring
of forums I'm building around my love of roller coasters and theme parks. If
by some chance you're interested, the first site in the ring is up (minus
forum) at [https://norcalthrills.com](https://norcalthrills.com)

------
madisvain
Working on a offline-first Invoicing app for freelancers & small businesses.
Built to be cross-platform with Electron & react.

[https://upcount.app](https://upcount.app)
[https://github.com/madisvain/upcount](https://github.com/madisvain/upcount)

------
victorNicollet
I started working on a C# library that provides LINQ features for Span<T> :
[https://github.com/VictorNicollet/NoAlloq](https://github.com/VictorNicollet/NoAlloq)

I suppose it's a bit like adding a copy-paste app to iOS, only for iOS to
finally introduce that feature the next year.

------
AlAtrice
I'm working on a modern and friendly cron/job scheduler with centralized
execution/logging/monitoring.

It is combination of a web app which controls cron agents in other servers.

It is somewhat between your OS's job scheduling system (*nix cron/Windows Task
Scheduler) and the very sophisticated workflow systems like Apache Airflow or
Netflix Conductor.

------
slugiscool99
I'm working on building a service that provides on-demand customer support for
your SaaS app, e-commerce store, or anything else you can think of. It uses
your existing documentation and will forward you things you need to see, like
bug reports.

[https://forefront.support/](https://forefront.support/)

------
sfrese
I'm working on a REST API generator for small app projects that I've been
building for a couple of months now:
[https://stackprint.io](https://stackprint.io)

My tasks for the coming days are extending the permission configuration and
looking into generating fully typed client code for generated APIs :)

------
eruci
Quarantine or not, I'm working exactly the same as before on
[3geonames.org]([https://3geonames.org](https://3geonames.org)) a 3d location
encoding scheme and [geocode.xyz]([https://geocode.xyz](https://geocode.xyz))
a geoparser / geocoder.

------
malczak
Free time I'm currently spending on a super simple date to/since counter: web:
[https://timerto.xyz](https://timerto.xyz) github:
[https://github.com/malczak/timerto.xyz](https://github.com/malczak/timerto.xyz)

------
najre
I am currently developing an application for the smart bike trainer; similar
to Zwift you can do workouts, aimed on power, cadence or heart rate.

You can also create and share workouts made out of segments with friends. It
will also have a Chrome plugin that enables you to lay your live statistics on
top of let's say Youtube or Netflix.

Or at least that is the idea ;-)

------
jakecodes
It really bothers me that current password managers will never be used by the
ones we love, who probably need them just as much if not more. I'm building "a
password manager for everyone." In hopes that I can get my dad, wife and
everyone else I love to be safe online.

It's still a WIP. But I hope to release it in the next few weeks.

------
rikkipitt
I'm putting a bit more time than usual into refining Paced Email:
[https://www.paced.email](https://www.paced.email)

Things I'm aiming to achieve during this downtime include setting up some
onboarding emails, thinking about team functionality and figuring out the best
way to upgrade the power users!

Help appreciated!

~~~
rikkipitt
Oh, and I might start looking into allowing users to use custom domains. I
recently made the switch from SendGrid to Mailgun for the email ingress.
Mailgun seems to have a more programmatic means of adding domains/DNS via API
then SendGrid.

------
karateka
Not building anything exciting, just a basic app for tracking my kata reps[1].
It's a tool I've wanted for a while and it's giving me a chance to play around
with Cordova and Android.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karate_kata](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karate_kata)

------
tromp
I'm exploring a lambda calculus based variant of the Busy Beaver function at
[https://mathoverflow.net/questions/353514/whats-the-
smallest...](https://mathoverflow.net/questions/353514/whats-the-smallest-
lambda-calculus-term-not-known-to-have-a-normal-form)

------
nicholast
I am building a platform to prepare tabular data for machine learning. It's a
python library that has options for automated numerical encoding, and can also
serve as a platform for feature engineering. It's pretty cool you should check
it out.

[https://www.automunge.com](https://www.automunge.com)

------
tfolbrecht
Working on a sort of universal dock for usb mass storage devices. It's a
little linux box wallwart, udev rule, fstab, systemd unit config generator
that runs scripts when the device is plugged in.

I've used this pattern for automating stuff with my Point and Shoot Camera and
Kindle. Attempting to make it simple and accessible to non techies

------
jevans
I'm writing about helping cats run a farm by building a website. The goal is
to teach kids and whimsical adults some basic web development skills using
Ruby on Rails. I hope to compile and expand the blog posts into a book.
[https://rubycat.farm/](https://rubycat.farm/)

------
vhpoet
I'm working on

[https://readthistwice.com](https://readthistwice.com)

A book recommendation website (side project) where I compile verified book
recommendations from the leaders in their fields. The product was #1 on
Product Hunt a few days ago. Focusing on this really helps me stay sane with
this quarantine thing.

------
maxired
I have been working on a fork of jitsi video conference web client, aka meet,
to add features dedicated to Agile teams. So far added Poker Planning and
post-its.

Demo available on
[https://jitsi.retrolution.co/](https://jitsi.retrolution.co/) (new features
are visible in the chat section)

------
jdbiggs
I made [http://PodHound.co](http://PodHound.co) to help us find better
podcasts. It's currently transcribing about 3000 individual podcasts and will
match podcasts based on semantic analysis. Any advice on the best services to
use is welcome. I'm currently just using AWS.

------
kimikelku
I'm building an web app that presents information of your pc, like
temperature, memory and power usage and so on. The app will run in a
raspberry, with a small screen attach to it, inside the pc cabinet. Right now
the proccess to make it run is a little confusing, so i'm trying to make as
simple as possible to run it.

~~~
myself248
I've been meaning to find out if I can attach an i2c OLED display to my
existing SMBUS signals...

------
microtherion
An online Jazz lead sheet editor: [https://woodshed.in](https://woodshed.in)

------
SIRHAMY
Working on some creative coding projects that I've been putting off for the
last few years. Latest one I've released is
[https://coronation.xyz/](https://coronation.xyz/) \- a visualization of the
spread of coronavirus around the world, which I built with threejs

------
codingunicorn
I am working on [https://dev.events](https://dev.events) – an ad-free, open-
source listing of developer conferences, meet-ups, and training.

I missed a listing with minimalist design, iCal support, RSS feeds, so I built
it myself. You even get sweet karma points for contributing events :)

------
zchwyng
I'm working on a React Native app showcasing skateparks and skate spots around
the world. Only available on App Store so far.
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/shinner/id1476836516](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/shinner/id1476836516)

------
SergheiM
Do you often feel in need of a fun and impactful idea for a side project? As a
student I do need ideas+guidance. I was thinking about making a platform to
connect organizations/open source with developers (esp. junior) and provide
them with meaningful projects or challenges. This could be a win-win, what do
you think?

------
heidtn
Making a generative strength to weight optimizer for 3D printed objects. It's
been something I've wanted to try for a while and has been an excellent
experience in learning about FEM and mesh generation.

There's been some work on it in the past, but mostly papers or paid apps. I
wanted to make something open source and free.

------
Shorn
With all the "we care about you" emails being flung around because the current
happenings, it's motivated me to work on implementing "single click" blocking
of burner addresses for my mail forwarding service -
[https://kopi.cloud](https://kopi.cloud)

------
block_dagger
Im working on a micro gratitude system (“karma bot”) for Slack with other chat
platforms on the way. See karmachest.com.

------
thisBrian
I am working on webby, an app for neatly organising your social media into
collections.

Instead of only relying on algorithms, you can group and keep tabs on exactly
what you want. [1]

Currently supports reddit/YouTube. I hope to release an MVP soon.

1: [https://streamable.com/hlrye](https://streamable.com/hlrye)

------
Avi-D-coder
A visual debugger for Haskell, that will graph data structures, sharing, and
laziness as data is updated and then GCed.

~~~
hopia
Sounds awesome, is there anywhere I can follow the progress?

~~~
Avi-D-coder
I'll post on the r/haskell when it hits alpha.

------
cwaffles
I'm working a _simple_ online faxing service[0] that doesn't ask for your
email, and sends faxing quickly. Not free, but 0.20/page. Still working on
converting the in memory db to sqlite. Feedback would be great.

[0] [https://faxtail.com/](https://faxtail.com/)

------
rpastuszak
My girlfriend broke a toe so I made a game about it:
[https://reddit.com/r/iosgaming/comments/f4bkov/my_girlfriend...](https://reddit.com/r/iosgaming/comments/f4bkov/my_girlfriend_broke_a_toe_so_i_made_a_game_about/)

------
colinprince
I'm making a French verb practice app, sort of like flashcards but more fun.
It's called Verbiage.

[https://colinprince.com/promo.html](https://colinprince.com/promo.html)

Any French language learners, hit me up and I can add you to Testflight, also
apk for Android is available too.

Email in bio. Thanks!

------
semireg
A second child (due May 25) and adding “sheets of labels” support to Label
LIVE (www.label.live). Basically, rendering dynamic text and barcodes to a PDF
in the format of Avery, ULINE, etc. The epitome of Microsoft Office mail merge
/ template hell. Label LIVE is an Electron app I created almost two years ago.

------
creimers
I'm working on a webapp that enables people to include non-smart (i.e. pdf or
paper based) data about their carbon footprint into [https://north-
app.com/](https://north-app.com/).

The alpha version is available here: outsmart.superservice-international.com/

------
spossy
Working on [https://www.tricoda.com/](https://www.tricoda.com/) \- Multi-cloud
management tool that organizes all your providers servers into a single pane
of glass.

Idea came about from having my own servers across so many providers and
wanting to make it easier to manage.

------
gatleon
i'm working on an auth tool for developers. it's a crowded space. i'm
differentiating my tool by focusing very very strongly on convention over
configuration. it won't be nearly as configurable as services like auth0 but
it should be much more approachable for early-in-their-careers developers.

------
escot
An app to donate and volunteer as a friend group
[https://www.givecrew.org/](https://www.givecrew.org/)

You start a 'crew' of friends, everyone pitches in $x amount each month to a
communal fund, and you donate it together. You can also organize volunteer
events.

------
antropofagico
I’m working on a reader app for newsletters (kind of like what Google Reader
was). The idea is to remove these things from the mail box and keep it
organized in the app.

I’m also planning to add email address obfuscation, similar to what sign-in
with Apple provides. That should make it easy to forever unsubscribe from
newsletters.

------
emrehan
I’m building a platform to connect volunteers with those in need during this
global pandemic.

It should go live in a few days on
[https://pandemicvolunteers.org](https://pandemicvolunteers.org)

It will start with “Hospital Support Staff” working under nurses formed from
SARS-CoV-2 immune volunteers.

~~~
navalsaini
I was hacking a low code Volunteer management system.

[https://github.com/crowd-tasking/awesome-
crowdtasking](https://github.com/crowd-tasking/awesome-crowdtasking)

Feel free to check it out, its open source.

------
errozero
I'm rebuilding my Acid Machine web based synth + drum machine app using Vue
instead of jQuery and handlebars as it is now. Adding some new features whilst
i'm there and making it work on tablets.

I have also been working on a more feature complete web based daw type system
but that's been on and off for years.

------
paulgrimes1
[https://tryelevator.com](https://tryelevator.com) \- a platform where people
get paid for companies to connect with them. Currently open in Australia,
looking for US-based partners to push it there.

In the current market situation we’re getting a good few people coming on
board.

------
mohit_agg
I and a friend are validating an idea: A product to track your (and
competitor) Shopify app ranking and reviews. If you'd like to help, please
fill this survey. It will only take 2 minutes. Thanks in advance!

[https://bit.ly/2Uy82md](https://bit.ly/2Uy82md)

------
sudoit
I'm building a iOS app that lets you build native iOS apps and test without
compiling. Exports to Swift code. Works pretty well so far.
[https://testflight.apple.com/join/zElad2Q2](https://testflight.apple.com/join/zElad2Q2)

------
sitkack
Making hand sanitizer with Everclear, folding masks with shop towels and
burning down the neighborhood playground.

------
flipp
Pathi ([https://www.pathiapp.org/](https://www.pathiapp.org/)), which is a
free app that connects people who really need someone to talk to with
volunteer listeners who want to help.

We are recruiting listeners, and looking for someone to help build an Android
version!

~~~
616c
Very cool. Used to volunteer on crisis hotlines (doubling up as part of the
network of suicide hotlines in the US if you called from an adjacent area).
Great to see ideas like this!

------
vjeux
Working on [https://excalidraw.com/](https://excalidraw.com/) a whiteboarding
tool with hand-drawn like feel. We just added live collaboration support
recently to help with architecture brainstorm and interviews while everyone is
working remotely.

------
patrick91
I'm working on porting [https://pycon.it](https://pycon.it) from Gatsby to
Next.JS, unfortunately, it turned out Gatsby is not a good fit for our use
case.

Tomorrow I'll probably work on Strawberry a GraphQL library for Python, I've
been slacking a bit on it!

------
alex-wallish
I'm working on a website for founders and VC's to meet through games. The
website is [https://www.matchbox.vc](https://www.matchbox.vc) and so far it
has had some moderate success. Turns out lots of founders and VC's really like
Fortnite.

------
DLarsen
I'm working on [https://spendlight.com](https://spendlight.com) a SMS-powered
spending journal.

With all the uncertainty and risk to our personal finances, it seems fitting
to work on a project that will (worst case) help me buckle down and improve my
spending habits.

~~~
timwis
hah, cool to see this idea. I built something similar in 2010 to track my
debit card purchases because I always pressed the 'credit' button (in the US)
and the transactions didn't appear on my balance sheet for a couple days. So I
sent a text just like your site describes and kept a ledger. Nothing like the
tags or trends in yours though. Cool idea! The Monzo app in the UK has some
really inspiring ideas.

------
tixocloud
I’m working on building monitoring and analytics for machine learning
(visualizing patterns of data around the data pipeline and model itself).

You’d be able to track long term and short term data distribution changes so
you have an idea of when your model could be underperforming and will require
retraining.

------
nickelbob
I'm working on [https://lazysurfer.app](https://lazysurfer.app) \- it's an app
that helps surfers dial in the exact conditions they prefer at their breaks.
It's been a great way to learn some react native and also explore meterology.

------
mfolaron
I am working on an open source project management system. Something to replace
Asana or Jira. A tool that can be installed quickly and runs in almost any
environment.

[https://github.com/leantime/leantime](https://github.com/leantime/leantime)

------
dshanahan
Building [https://dopebrands.fyi](https://dopebrands.fyi) \- highlighting
great new dtc ecommerce brands, and initially focusing on the smaller end of
the market to help encourage shoppers to discover them and try them out.
Launching next week!

------
garysieling
DevOps work for the Penn CHIME project (hospital capacity planning tool)

[https://predictivehealthcare.pennmedicine.org/2020/03/14/acc...](https://predictivehealthcare.pennmedicine.org/2020/03/14/accouncing-
chime.html)

------
gnclmorais
Small notes/link manager that will be a standalone page and, hopefully, a
browser extension. Sometimes I find myself hoping I could have a list of the
links/documents I’m working on at the moment on my New Tab page, so I’m making
one. It’s mostly a reason to learn Elm.

------
chrisfrantz
I’m working on ga-insights.com

Businesses are seeing insane volatility right now and we provide real-time
alerts and reports for everything from revenue spikes to page speed lag to
conversion rate drops from certain browsers.

If you have a Google Analytics tag on your site, you can set up the platform
in a few clicks.

------
dewey
I'm working on website that's like Last.fm or Trakt.tv but for podcasts. I'm
building it together with a friend as we both wanted to play around with
Rails, so far it's going pretty well and we hope to be mostly ready to ship a
first version in the next 2 months.

------
brlewis
I'm spending some more time on
[https://en.howtruthful.com/](https://en.howtruthful.com/) which is for
creating trees of arguments and evidence. I've also been thinking about using
deno for multiplayer text adventures.

------
Lichtso
Distributed version control for a graph database.

Not just serializing the graph and putting that in a DVCS, but an actual graph
based DVCS which manages graphs (reflectively).

[https://github.com/Symatem/SymatemJS](https://github.com/Symatem/SymatemJS)

------
jianzong
I am working on a personal finance App for iOS that help you to manage assets
easily.

Features:

\- Dead easy to book keeping

\- Plain text export

\- Focus on assets management

\- Support many iOS platform only features

Currently this is Chinese only but I am looking to support English as well:
[https://xxz.jakehao.com](https://xxz.jakehao.com)

------
johnxie
We are a distributed team working on Taskade
([https://taskade.com/new](https://taskade.com/new)), a real-time organization
and collaboration tool for remote teams.

Our entire team is working from home now given the coronavirus situation.

------
heycesr
I'm working on Typehut, a super-simple publishing platform for blogs,
newsletters, changelogs, devlogs, etc.

Currently adding support for private sites and fully custom templates, to
enable more use cases.

[https://typehut.com/](https://typehut.com/)

------
tttp
We are working on a petition tool (more broadly an online action tool, think
emailing or calling your representatives before a vote)

Https://proca.foundation

It's as well a pretext to learn react, graphql and elixir, all opensource,
feel free to join and contribute ;)

Github.com/TechToThePeople/proca

------
monokai_nl
Working on [https://mybrandnewlogo.com](https://mybrandnewlogo.com) — an
automatic logo generator. Going great at the moment, and lots of areas to
grow. Keeps it interesting from a design & development perspective as well.

------
alde
I'm working on PgTyped, a code generator that makes it possible to use inline
SQL in TypeScript code with guaranteed type-safety.
[https://github.com/adelsz/pgtyped](https://github.com/adelsz/pgtyped)

------
dbecks
I just finished re-writing my little app, HiFutureSelf, from ObjC to Swift. It
was extremely satisfying to remove 10-year-old code.

The original codebase was written for iOS 4. Feels like a lifetime ago.

[https://hifutureself.com](https://hifutureself.com)

------
bbernhard90
For me it's mostly fitness (as all the gyms are now closed in Austria, I've to
become creative) and working on ImageMonkey - a public open source image
dataset. ([https://imagemonkey.io](https://imagemonkey.io))

------
eberyvody
building a collaborative product management tool, called co-op-os. the core
idea is to standardize and codify a lot of the ceremonies teams run to build
alignment around problems, decide on solutions, and actually ship features
that benefit customers. the most effective teams i've worked on didn't have
one person building out a master sprint plan, but had a bunch of individual
contributors coming up with ideas for optimizing a goal, getting another smart
person to sign off, then building it. this is an attempt to standardize that
more distributed planning/operating model in a scalable way.

feedback more than welcome!

[https://www.co-op-os.com/](https://www.co-op-os.com/)

------
parthi
Working on [https://acrossapp.com](https://acrossapp.com) for the past 3
weeks. Built a side project when everyone started WFH:
[https://hallway.chat](https://hallway.chat)

------
NoenDex
I'm finalizing script engine for attaching network shares during windows
session user log on. MS SysAdmins will love it:
[https://github.com/NoenDex/Hikari](https://github.com/NoenDex/Hikari)

------
misterbrian
earlier this year I was working on a project called emojirama.io for building
interactive stories with emoji. I started it as a way to learn and practice
lots of different things: Vuex patterns, PWA, Quasar Framework, Django Rest
Framework, Social Authentication, path-finding algorithms, web sockets with
Django channels and other random things. I took a break from working on this
recently but hopefully will revisit it soon.

It is currently deployed on [https://emojirama.io](https://emojirama.io) and
all of the code is on GitLab here:
[https://gitlab.com/emojirama/game](https://gitlab.com/emojirama/game)

------
mrdazm
I’ve got a couple things going with my transferable data store, Passbox
([https://passbox.co](https://passbox.co)):

\- the final touches of a dead man switch feature \- outlining a
marketing/promotion plan for the app overall

~~~
mrdazm
If anyone’s got marketing suggestions please do share!

------
cordite
I am writing macros in Elixir to describe schemas mapping to IANA
Considerations as objects and enumerations with accompanying references. My
hope is to get it to where I can describe data and APIs that I can confidently
map to IETF and other specifications.

------
phemartin
I'm working on a tool that allows sharing documents as websites
([https://magicdocs.co](https://magicdocs.co))

I built it because I think PDFs look awful on mobile and are boring (static).
Would love to hear your thoughts :)

------
mpurham
I'm building premium WordPress themes at
[https://radarthemes.com](https://radarthemes.com) and occasionally writing at
[https://marcell.me](https://marcell.me)

------
jevincrest
My partner and I are working on SendEnvelope — a website where you can mail a
letter online with just a few clicks :)

You can follow our progress @
[https://www.sendenvelope.com/blog](https://www.sendenvelope.com/blog)

------
perezperret
A simple expense tracker ([https://pocketpatch.io](https://pocketpatch.io)). I
built it for personal use when my spreadsheet just wasn't cutting it anymore.
I am now trying to turn it into a small product.

------
philipskinner
I've been working on a lowish code development platform that provides a
standards based approach, and doesn't preclude the inclusion of third party
systems or self developed applications.

It seems to be going well, I should be able to release a first version soon.

------
nojvek
I’m building [https://boomadmin.com](https://boomadmin.com). It’s like
AirTable UI but for relational databases like MySQL.

Giving databases easy to use spreadsheet UI so they can be easily used as a
content management system.

------
jointpdf
Small potatoes, but last week I started working through Project Euler problems
as a soothing distraction. A good number of #1-50 are solvable as nice Python
one-liners.

I’m getting bored of prime number puzzles though, so next up is dabbling in
generative art and music.

------
thedoods
Working on a simple newsletters library [https://tuepe.com](https://tuepe.com)
So far collected more than 50.000 newsletters. Just adding the feature for
competitors newsletter marketing activity tracking.

------
j_z_reeves
Working on creating a SaaS app to help and facilitate customer demos. It's not
impressive but I have never shipped an actual app or tried monetizing
something, so I'll start with this.

Along with creating the app, I'm learning how to design it with figma.

------
ZNick1982
I am working on REST API prototyping tool
([https://fake.rest](https://fake.rest)) The goal is to make a quick REST API
prototypes for web, IoT, and mobile applications for the testing of ideas.

Any feedback appreciated.

------
znpy
I am learning some foundational skills that I've always lacked or that I find
interesting. Things like ldap, DNS (I'm reading DNS&bind).

I'm (finally) setting up a gitlab instance at home so that I can finally
manage my (small) infra via gitlab-ci.

~~~
moehm
Any good resources on ldap you can recommend?

~~~
znpy
So here's the thing: the internet is full of tutorials about specific
implementations, but what you really want is the core concepts.

You want to master (or at least understand at a basic level) the core concept
so that you can then adopt any technologies.

In that regard, my best find was "LDAP for rocket scientists" \--
[https://www.zytrax.com/books/ldap/](https://www.zytrax.com/books/ldap/) .

It's long and boring, but immensely worth it. I didn't really understand the
why of LDAP until I read that guide.

------
adaline
I'm making a carbon fiber bicycle using 3D printed tools, you can see the
process so far here:
[https://www.instagram.com/vapourcycles/](https://www.instagram.com/vapourcycles/)

------
jives
I'm working on the programmable outliner I've always wanted.

* User-defined node types * Node properties * Customizable node display & styling * Programmable hooks for various events * Links between nodes * Dynamic "query" nodes

Starting with a web interface.

------
babuskov
Making a big free update to my game Son of a Witch. So all the players who
already bought my game in the past few years have something new to play:

[https://sonofawitchgame.com/](https://sonofawitchgame.com/)

------
phumbe
I've been working on a chat web app for the past few months. Its defining
feature is that it reimagines the way in which conversations flow, allowing
them to be really nonlinear.

It's almost ready for a ShowHN. I just have to get the websockets working!

------
leeoniya
prototyping scatter support for uPlot:
[https://github.com/leeoniya/uPlot](https://github.com/leeoniya/uPlot)

discussion:
[https://github.com/leeoniya/uPlot/issues/107](https://github.com/leeoniya/uPlot/issues/107)

also helping mom set herself up for continuing to teach Russian remotely via
Zoom video, audio, screen-share + bi-directional android tablet control (via
ADB debugging &
[https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy](https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy))

------
escot
[https://www.friscoteca.com/](https://www.friscoteca.com/)

A place to share my and my wife's favorite music via youtube videos. It's
typically house, dance, funk & disco old and modern.

------
mulholio
Learning haskell, getting some writing done, trying out some hacking/info
security.

~~~
defterGoose
Learn you a Haskell!

~~~
Insanity
For great good!

------
thom
I'm working on chess analytics! Lots of interesting tools for statistical
analysis of openings and other potentially useful things for tournament prep.
Writing it as a Clojure library but it includes its own engine just for kicks.

~~~
navalsaini
Shall we connect on twitter -
[https://twitter.com/navalsaini](https://twitter.com/navalsaini)

I am working on halfchess.com

Would love to take your feedback.

------
mmq
Working on Polyaxon
([https://github.com/polyaxon/polyaxon](https://github.com/polyaxon/polyaxon)),
an open-source machine learning experimentation and automation tool.

------
bengebre
Detecting moving objects (asteroids, TNOs) in TESS data:

[https://www.benengebreth.org/dynamic-
sky/TESS/sedna/](https://www.benengebreth.org/dynamic-sky/TESS/sedna/)

------
gonza
Getting into macOS development and Swift. Working on a small menu bar app on
weekends:
[https://github.com/grdnrt/MenuBarTimer](https://github.com/grdnrt/MenuBarTimer)

~~~
wolfhumble
Great, always wanted to make a menu bar app, and this will get me a head start
AND a timer is always useful! :-) Thx!

------
winrid
Working on FastComments and TDWorld. Links in my profile if you're really
interested. Three months in and have some customers and revenue passes
operating costs now. Mostly working on them on Sundays and an hour or so at
night.

------
rahulrajpl
I have build a Hans Rosling styled analytics on Covid19 India data.
[http://randomwalk.in/covid19India/bubble/](http://randomwalk.in/covid19India/bubble/)

------
Aeolun
I’m currently working on a project that started 1.5 years ago and has been
consuming most, if not all, of my time outside of my day job.

It’s raising a child, and it’s left absolutely zero time and motivation to do
anything else (I love it though).

------
hestefisk
I’ve started to teach myself Swift and iOS development to prepare for a
potential career change if unemployment happens. I need, however, an idea for
an app. Any takers? The standard Apple app tutorial ideas are pretty
horrendous.

------
hatsunearu
Working on an open source light for photography and videography. Working
mainly on the firmware now but the board layout still needs a bit of work and
my school's shut down so all the resources I had got stripped from me. RIP

~~~
myself248
What EDA software are you using for the board, and what sort of work does it
need? I've recently fallen in love with KiCad and I'd love to take a look at
what you've got so far.

------
anandchat
One of the problems I've noticed with AR games is that they don't interact
with the real world meaningfully. I'm working on an API that can create levels
for AR games that incorporate the environment into gameplay.

~~~
joaomacp
Sounds interesting!

------
aivisol
I happen to own couple of medium sized amateur telescopes and relatively
cloudless and dark skies. I have started to convert them into remote
observatories so other people can watch stars remotely. It is on early stage
though.

------
dr_j_
Still working on my interpreted programming language
[https://github.com/benhj/arrow](https://github.com/benhj/arrow) and it’s
still slow as fuck. Fun though :-)

------
hvaoc
Centralized logging for development

Free centralized logging to be used during development which uses your browser
as the data store (IndexedDB).

Features available

Live Streaming logs from multiple apps / tiers Complex Search (Mongo like
queries) Views (Saved Search queries)

------
tomaszs
I am working on a web tool to track numbers and count them. For example:
smoken cigarettes, or eaten callories etc. The idea is to make it extremely
easy to use. So that people can track progress of various things they are up
to

------
Minor49er
I'm rewriting a web crawler that I created a decade ago. Part of it is to see
how much my development has changed. Another part is to create a general
purpose crawler infrastructure that I can easily reuse for new projects.

------
will_walker
I’m working on a sub irrigation planter (SIP) for succulents and small
houseplants to reduce the need to water and problem of overwatering. Currently
working on the case mold and working plaster mold for ceramic batch casting!

------
certera
Working on [https://certera.io](https://certera.io)

Think of it as PKI for Let's Encrypt certificates. LE certs are great, but
Certera is aiming to make it simpler, easier and more useful.

------
tumidpandora
I’m working on a tool that lets you create a professional self-learning chat
bot with just one click. Check out Presbot.com

I built it to supplement a LinkedIn profile which is a more static
representation of one’s skills and accomplishments.

------
jlevers
One thing I made last night as a result of a joke a friend made:
[https://getmesometp.com](https://getmesometp.com), a place to find where
there's still toilet paper online :)

------
codr7
Working on my programming language [0], currently in the middle of a major
refactoring to add register allocation.

[https://github.com/codr7/gfoo](https://github.com/codr7/gfoo)

------
cygned
Reflecting on all my Go project I am trying to come up with a scalable and
easy to maintain application structure that is not too much OOP (no hexagonal
stuff) and easy to grasp. Lots of drawing and thinking ten steps ahead.

------
bsmith0
[https://braeden.xyz/favsnek](https://braeden.xyz/favsnek)

Snake in a Favicon (desktop only - arrow keys)

I know it's been done before, but I thought it was a fun project to throw
together quickly.

------
moriquendi
WYSIWYG Editor for SwiftUI for iOS :)
[https://acrylapp.tech](https://acrylapp.tech)

Basically it’s the app where you can design and build app’s UI by drag &
dropping real SwiftUI components.

------
trenpixster
I'm making a game where you have to click a button as fast as you can. Just an
excuse to explore new tech really :)

[https://xn--smash-k014d1q.ws/](https://xn--smash-k014d1q.ws/)

------
WolfOliver
I'm working on a writing application optimized for scientific articles like a
bachelor thesis:
[https://www.monsterwriter.app/](https://www.monsterwriter.app/)

------
kwent
I built a dating app for open-minded people, gender Neutral and for singles
and couples. It's available and called Delycatel.
[https://delycate.com](https://delycate.com)

~~~
DoreenMichele
This seems like a tough space to solve for. I checked your About page. I find
social stuff interesting and I've studied it a bit

Respectfully, I will suggest that "buggy and not ergonomic" are probably not
the make-or-break issues for the dating space you are aiming for.

Intended as constructive feedback in hopes of helping you succeed.

Best of luck.

------
elbear
I'm working on a desktop app that will allow me to manage my infrastructure
assets.

By that I mean being able to create a new DigitalOcean Droplet or Space, but
also have the app install PostgreSQL on a droplet and enable backups.

------
nhorob67
Putting the finishing touches on a side project that will enable two-way,
threaded SMS with Help Scout and other help desk software.

[https://relay-sms.com/](https://relay-sms.com/)

------
EllipticCurve
I am currently writing my own compiler for a smaller language :)

This is my first real compiler and it's lots of fun!!! It's also my first time
working with x86-64 assembler (compiler target).

I'll write a Show HN post when I finished it.

------
safwan
I am building an Application Performance Monitoring (APM) tool which is going
to be Open Source. It is very early stage now, just started yesterday so can
not provide any link. I hope I can make a alpha release soon!

------
soheil
I'm making a tool to create videos from podcasts. It transcribes the podcast
audio and displays the text over an image as the video is played. [1]

[https://0work.co](https://0work.co)

------
gioscarab
I am working since 2010 on the PJON (Padded Jittering Operative Network)
protocol: [https://github.com/gioblu/PJON](https://github.com/gioblu/PJON)

------
crobertsbmw
I'm working on ComputerEngineeringForBabies.com. Basically it's a baby book
with two buttons and an LED that shows how basic logic gates work. I'm hoping
to ship it in the next few months!

------
gpnt
I'm creating a multipage programable form builder. Example:
[https://p.evaluatly.com/psycho/anxiety](https://p.evaluatly.com/psycho/anxiety)

------
stephenr
I already worked remotely, so it’s business as usual for me.

Edit: to expand, that means mostly client work, currently
preparing/debugging/fixing for launch of their (client) second+third site
using the same code base.

------
philip1209
I'm helping New Yorkers find restaurant still offering take-out (food, wine,
cocktails, etc) during the shutdown:
[https://cellars.nyc](https://cellars.nyc)

------
astuary
I'm working on a tool for generating a webapp from an OpenAPI (swagger) spec
describing your REST API. [https://spireui.com/](https://spireui.com/)

------
swagasaurus-rex
Tree-shaped discussion board!

[https://viz.chat/](https://viz.chat/)

Wanted a better way to layout reply-based social media sites. Please, post
interesting programming related content!

------
postgrescompare
A schema comparison tool for PostgreSQL. Evenings and weekends for a while now
[https://www.postgrescompare.com](https://www.postgrescompare.com)

Soon to include data comparison.

------
makeee
Been working on [https://divjoy.com](https://divjoy.com), a React codebase
generator. Wrapping up database integration (can choose between Firestore or
Mongo).

------
taleodor
Reliza Hub - [https://relizahub.com](https://relizahub.com) \- single pane of
glass DevOps solutions that answers 5Ws - Who changed What, When, Where and
Why.

------
ad31mar
Funny how meta this is, but I'm now working on a project [1] to help others
find short dotcoms for their own projects.

[1] [https://damnshort.com](https://damnshort.com)

~~~
ad31mar
Oh, and of course, a soul project [2]. It's an online gallery with
contemporary works by emerging artists.

[2] [https://binnedart.com](https://binnedart.com)

------
osprojects
[https://github.com/adnanh/webhook](https://github.com/adnanh/webhook) \- an
incoming webhook server that can run your shell scripts

------
jasoncartwright
Tool that informs people what food is needed at UK foodbanks
[https://www.givefood.org.uk/needs/](https://www.givefood.org.uk/needs/)

------
philippz
[https://epicseller.id](https://epicseller.id) \- marketplaces intelligence
for the Indonesian market. Basically Helium10/JungleScout for Indonesia.

------
duncan-donuts
I’m working on a site builder for small businesses that run live auctions.

~~~
jives
Out of curiosity, what kinds of small businesses run live auctions?

(I used to develop live auction software.)

~~~
duncan-donuts
So my brother works in the pawn business but he has a side hustle that does
asset management stuff. I’ve passively watched some of the stuff he does and
what a bunch of these small businesses do. Wild live auctions on Facebook
live, lots of wholesale stuff through various channels, etc. anyway the
margins are pretty slim in this industry so pretty much all of the existing
services are out of the question. So I’m thinking being somewhere between
Shopify and eBay, but make the pricing model competitive enough that these
types of businesses will actually use a service tailored to serve these
markets. The current market I think this could work in is Gold/Silver
businesses that operate as more of a side hustle/hobby than a full blown
broker.

------
peterwwillis
Building some wooden trays out of plywood with sloping sides. Turns out it's
pretty complicated trigonometry, and very hard to adjust correctly with a
cheap table saw with a floppy miter gauge.

------
awscherb
Building a mobile analytics platform for tracking daily / monthly active / new
users, etc. similar to Fabric (thankfully they extended the shutdown). Not a
big fan of the Firebase console.

------
Diesel555
Fighter pilot here, working on making target imagery for training bombing on
ranges faster. [https://dieselplanning.com](https://dieselplanning.com)

------
oleks75
Working on [https://folge.me](https://folge.me) \- tool that helps bulding
step by step guides. This is my first experience with writing desktop apps.

~~~
AlphaGeekZulu
Nice name!

------
100-xyz
Create animations in minutes.

Here is one with Siebel of Ycombinator
[https://toonclip.com/fork?key1=1be05af368](https://toonclip.com/fork?key1=1be05af368)

------
nbschulze
I’m working on this:

[https://findsome.help/](https://findsome.help/)

Hoping to open-source it this weekend. Trying to create a better way for
communities to coordinate aid.

------
DaveSapien
I'm finishing up a game I've been working on solo for the last few years.

It's a mindfulness game that aims to bring its players to a meditative state
of flow. (through casual gameplay)

Its looking good so far :D

------
erwincaco
All I've done these past few weeks is build cloud-based call centers on Amazon
Connect for customers who need to move their workforce to WFH due to COVID.
It's been pretty surreal.

------
chiefmcloud
Working on a new semi-anonymous social network. You can share your thoughts
with friends without being afraid of getting “cancelled”. In case any front
end devs are interested please say hi

------
GonzaloQuero
Waste, an anonymous counter of wasted money in meetings (as a way to practise
Elixir)

[https://waste.apps.gonzaloquero.com](https://waste.apps.gonzaloquero.com)

------
gbuk2013
I wrote a class management system some years back for the dance school I go to
and now I am writing v2. :)

Maybe I’ll open source that Node.js Etcd-like KVS I wrote for the various
micro services at work...

------
nbclark
I'm making a variation of the board game Ricochet Robots with integrated
video/audio chat.

[https://ibb.co/mFfsYhm](https://ibb.co/mFfsYhm)

------
vially
I'm currently working on a Wayland Flutter embedder for Linux (the existing
GLFW embedder is using X11 so desktop Flutter apps are running through
XWayland in Wayland environments).

------
MichaelMoser123
i am trying to understand memory management under golang:
[https://github.com/MoserMichael/openshift-
memusage/blob/mast...](https://github.com/MoserMichael/openshift-
memusage/blob/master/MEM.md) that's part of my larger effort
[https://github.com/MoserMichael/openshift-
memusage](https://github.com/MoserMichael/openshift-memusage)

------
narrationbox
An easy to use and cost effective speech synthesis platform for voiceovers,
audiobooks, and podcasts:

[https://narrationbox.com](https://narrationbox.com)

------
riantogo
Thinking of dusting up my webapp for kids to get some math practice while
school is out: [http://arcadejack.com](http://arcadejack.com)

------
KajMagnus
A knowledge sharing and discussion tool — a cross between StackOverflow and
Slack: [https://www.talkyard.io](https://www.talkyard.io)

------
danielmichaelni
A gift card directory for NYC restaurants.

We're hoping this can help local restaurants survive COVID-19.

[https://menurescu.com/](https://menurescu.com/)

------
regera
I recently joined a bunch of volunteers to build a web app allowing hyper-
localized communities to fulfill requests using a volunteer ticketing system
during the COVID-19 crisis.

------
nunoferreira
I am building a Vehicle to Home (V2H) charger to use the batteries from my
Nissan Leaf to use only off-peak energy (cheaper and greener). Also allows to
run the car as backup.

------
ChrisHardman29
I'm building a community for knowledge sharing (www.sivv.io). The idea is that
people use this to share and discover short, structured summaries of useful
ideas, knowledge or advice that they come across in the books, articles,
podcasts etc that they consume. This allows people to learn more while
actually reading less and is currently focused on the following topics:

\- Business \- Personal Development \- Professional Development \- Behavioural
Science \- Science & Technology \- Wellbeing

You can sign-up to the beta version at www.sivv.io - we are publishing new
summaries daily. Any feedback would be very much appreciated - feel free to
message me at info@sivv.io. Many thanks!

------
soheilpro
I'm working on [https://pikaso.me](https://pikaso.me).

It's a tool for taking screenshots of tweets. It supports themes and has an
API too.

------
adamnemecek
For the past couple of years, I've been working on an IDE for music called
ngrid ([http://ngrid.io](http://ngrid.io)).

I hope to finish it soon.

~~~
jives
You had me at "Blazing fast piano roll interface" :)

------
johnnythehutt
I'm building a no-code "click-button" open-source machine learning platform.

[https://flytehub.org/](https://flytehub.org/)

------
sjdegraeve
* #plottertwitter (twitter.com/landscapeartbot)

* a book of thousands of loglines to inspire writers with writer's block

* a vacation itinerary generator (started months ago, completely useless today)

------
donnie3000
I'm working on an ambient radio station —
[http://moss.garden](http://moss.garden)

Soundscapes and environmental music for calm and focus.

------
seancoleman
Modulate.com - A project tracking tool for cross-functional, remote / async
development teams building incredible software products.

Using Modulate will spark joy among your team.

------
impatient_bacon
I'm working on Bitmelo. It's a free game editor that works right in your
browser:

[https://bitmelo.com](https://bitmelo.com)

------
RabbitmqGuy
I'm working on a paid library that sends exceptions/errors generated by your
application to your datadog account.

If this is something you are interested in, hit me up.

------
BjoernKW
Right now, helping as a mentor for
[https://wirvsvirushackathon.org/](https://wirvsvirushackathon.org/)

------
schoenobates
A ThreeJS clone on go to learn more OpenGL and Vulkan and Go, plus and
Ordnance Survey map viewer with MapboxGL JS, also teaching the kids some more
python ...

------
bobbyz
Just relaunched - tierlist.fyi -

Its an aggregator for tech company rankings in tier list format. Takes all
user generated tier lists, combines them, and shows a “master” list.

------
21stio
[https://metamate.io](https://metamate.io) it's a semantic service bus, an api
for everything in a sense

------
Insanity
I'm working on workwithgo.com, a job website targetted for Go engineers.

Been developing it on and off for some time though, but now have some extra
time to put into it.

------
charleskinbote
Any-time heuristic search algorithm library in Rust. Going to build some other
projects on top of it for research purposes and maybe even to sell a product

------
mister_hn
Besides working from home for my employer, I do spend time with my family and
taking care of our sons, playing with them, etc. That's my side project

------
agsqwe
I'm working on a soft skills interview prep tool
[https://mrsimon.ai/](https://mrsimon.ai/)

------
pythonist
Release notifications for Software engineers
[https://newreleases.io/](https://newreleases.io/)

------
lukaseder
I'm finally adding JSON and XML projection support in jOOQ. Hoping to tackle
MULTISET projection support, too, and emulating it with JSON or XML.

------
alperars
I am building a warehouse work order managemet system for a client who is in
quarantine... It is a web app and I am having lots of fights with django.

------
db1
Working on my site that lets you annotate and skip around youtube videos -
tubenotes.xyz

I built it mostly to organize and catalog guitar tutorials that I learn from.

~~~
UweSchmidt
Perfect, I just signed up.

Suggestions (if that's possible): \- Buttons to quickly change the replay
speed to 0.75 and 0.5 \- Loop functionality

I'd also love if there was a timestamp-based "editing", where I could send
someone a video with just the good parts, skipping over intros, ads and fluff.

~~~
db1
Thanks for the feedback, will add that to the backlog!

------
dmitrygr
rePalm still
[http://dmitry.gr/?r=05.Projects&proj=27.%20rePalm](http://dmitry.gr/?r=05.Projects&proj=27.%20rePalm)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Palm/comments/fk26qv/respring_first...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Palm/comments/fk26qv/respring_first_boot/)

------
kyledrake
[https://restorativland.org](https://restorativland.org)

Was planning to do some livestreaming of working on it too.

------
txthinking
[https://github.com/txthinking/brook](https://github.com/txthinking/brook)

------
config_yml
Working on turning a Sketch document into a REST api to allow automating stuff
like linting palette, font styles and maybe some other ideas.

------
eternalny1
I wrote this:

[https://www.wingswatch.net/](https://www.wingswatch.net/)

Mostly to hone my .Net Core skills and Angular.

------
zabana
I'm taking a free online course called English for Journalism, created by the
University of Pennsylvania. It's pretty good so far.

------
HellDunkel
Driving simulator (UE4) to help design an Advanced Driving Assistance System
(Lane keeping, dynamic cruise control). A bit like testdrive.

------
TaylorGood
I've launched a Hand Sanitizer DTC.
[http://handsyhealth.com](http://handsyhealth.com)

------
tardis_thad
I'm working on high frequency historical crypto market data API

[https://tardis.dev](https://tardis.dev)

------
chris_f
Search engine project - [https://www.runnaroo.com/](https://www.runnaroo.com/)

~~~
chris_f
Just integrated data from the COVID Tracking Project for coronavirus related
queries, ex.
[https://www.runnaroo.com/search?term=coronavirus+NY](https://www.runnaroo.com/search?term=coronavirus+NY)

------
qntmfred
My girlfriend beat my high score at this mobile app Blockoduko so I'm working
on a genetic algorithm that'll 100x her score

------
samirsd
[https://mixtape.ai](https://mixtape.ai) contribute directly to indie bands
and labels

------
johnchristopher
I am focusing on doing a lot of work related things every day, I have to
submit a sheet every day with tasks done.

You know, trying to keep my job.

------
EamonnMR
Http://flythrough.space

Just fixed a long-standing bug where explosions stop happening. I haven't
merged that branch yet though.

------
jshawl
[https://httpz.app/](https://httpz.app/)

^ inspect webhooks and restful http requests

------
beamatronic
Staying alive....

~~~
Minor49er
What's that in? ActionScript?

~~~
beamatronic
It’s more like an antivirus program.

------
oneplane
I'm intending to learn Go and maybe a start with both C and Rust to get a feel
for why one is better over the other.

~~~
hellofunk
None of these are better than the other. They are all great and powerful
languages for different reasons, and a lot depends on the needs of the
application.

------
marxdeveloper
Browser Retro Pixel MMORPG called RPG MO - [https://mo.ee](https://mo.ee)

------
pythonbase
Building a corona tracker website that will compile data from various sources
and perform some time-series analysis.

------
pankajdoharey
I am working on an org-mode inspired online todo list which has screen splits
scripting and emacs like command mode.

------
chovy
[https://theultimateprepper.com](https://theultimateprepper.com)

------
kohtatsu
Moderate brain dump (sorry). I'm writing some DSLs, including a DSL to
implement config DSLs. I'm also pining over a new OS/shell environment,
featuring a terminal where perhaps things like vertical line height isn't
always fixed. And also a shell that grants permissions to invoked programs,
enforced with vms or chroots or selinux idk. Probably starting with Qubes.
Maybe fancy terminal output integration like TempleOS (links and programs;
maybe graphics, maybe font awesome idk). Definitely want helper panes based on
context of the shell/OS/running program. I've also been wanting a trackpad
driver w/ OS integration that's closer to gestures-with-visual-feedback, but I
guess Apple stole the thunder on that one with iPadOS. I still want it in the
ISE tho, I think it's important for the UX to be discoverable. It'll probably
have keyboard shortcuts too I just don't want to commit to a paradigm for that
yet. I'm probably too slumped to have any of this built anytime soon; but
that's what I'm working on for myself. Here's my twitter
[https://twitter.com/nomsolence](https://twitter.com/nomsolence), mostly about
covid right now but I keep it to random terminal screenshots normally.

edit: Project will be called MajOS; the ethos is a witch's cabin in the woods.

------
flicken
Working on a better way to edit calendar events: finding conflicts, grouping
series of events together, etc.

------
cl3m
I'm building a secure diary app for iOS that stores text files encrypted with
Cryptomator in iCloud.

------
tmilard
Improving [https://free-visit.net](https://free-visit.net)

------
jherdman
I'm breathing life into an old RSS/Atom reader project of mine as a means of
learning Elixir.

------
threeio
uBitx v1 build.. bought it and never got around to it.. have to build the
original before I ponder getting a new version ;)

[https://www.hfsignals.com/index.php/ubitx-v6/](https://www.hfsignals.com/index.php/ubitx-v6/)

------
hkhanna
Building a tool to help couples manage their finances together. My fiancee and
I are using it already!

~~~
nazgul17
Interesting! Is it public already?

------
natural20s
Finishing a tabletop game simulating Robowars and Battlebot competitions.
Looking for playtesters ;-)

------
killjoywashere
please, for the love of god, someone go help this guy:

[https://github.com/2grep/coronavirus-
diary/blob/develop/CONT...](https://github.com/2grep/coronavirus-
diary/blob/develop/CONTRIBUTING.md)

------
tenaciousDaniel
I'm working on two things right now:

1\. A coding language for UI designers.

2\. An online drawing game for my and my local friends.

------
JoeAltmaier
I work from home anyway. Still plugging away, upgrading old hardware to old
versions of Android.

------
scary-size
A sqlite based web analytics tool, currently working on week-over-week, month-
over-month view.

------
pachico
In my scarse free time, I'm working on a web analytics platform. Js, go and
ClickHouse.

------
gentleman11
Indie game! I just wish I had a website to link to, it’s not going up for
another month or so

------
XCSme
A self-hosted analytics tool with heatmaps and session recordings that was a
side-project for the last 7 years, turning it now in a full-time project after
the company I was working for went bankrupt:
[https://www.usertrack.net](https://www.usertrack.net) (landing page has to be
updated though).

------
bigbird-media
Wordflow AI: Generate media with AI to automate mundane reporting (weather
reports, sports, etc.) and automate SEO content.

Here's a sample of what we made:
[https://notrealnews.net](https://notrealnews.net)

You can learn more at [https://wordflow.dev](https://wordflow.dev)

------
unixhero
Encrypting ALL data at rest in my house

Improving my overall data integration skills

Training AI models with scikit learn

------
rs23296008n1
Just a little project to let me talk to my lights and a few gadgets around the
place.

------
qatanah
working on a graph tool similar to google trends but for reddit. It's still in
alpha stage.

[https://reddit-trends.now.sh/remote%20jobs](https://reddit-
trends.now.sh/remote%20jobs)

------
drakonka
I am taking a break from my snail simulation to work on an escalator
simulation.

------
crorella
Auto tuning of table’s structure (partition, bucketing) based on access
patterns

------
pvinis
github.com/pvinis/tichu

I'm trying to write an online clone of tichu, a card game that's famous in
greece! :D

It's fun to play around with this game lib I found, maybe some state machines,
some firebase deployments etc.

------
urlgrey_
An app that lets you send thousands of messages to one person every second..

------
szczepano
chromecast manager / media server / playlist player
[https://github.com/vane/playlistcast](https://github.com/vane/playlistcast)

------
dkdk8283
This sounds like a pretentious question. Shouldn’t we all be with family?

------
moneytide1
Space Engineers - I want to mod it. It's been released for 7 years now - Keen
Software has been keeping it intact and adding features (VRage). I think of it
as Minecraft but with a near-true physics engine.

There is terrain deformation according to the force exerted by the object
crashing into it. Ships colliding will either destroy or crush blocks
according to that force. A "grid" is considered a powered assimilation of
blocks, which could function as static "station" or moving vehicle. Thrust is
measured in Newtons, block locations are measured in Cartesian coordinates.
Everything has precise mass (kilogram) and this effects collision damage.
Someone made a mod where there are aerodynamics (atmospheric force on fast
traveling bodies, though this is computationally expensive). There is already
a large workshop of mods that other players have made.

I say "near-true" physics because gravity of planets only stretches out a few
kilometers above the planet. After that there is "zero" gravity and you can
turn engines off and stay in that spot forever. Ship speeds are capped at 100
m/s. These limitations are required for now because computers cannot keep up
with that many calculations especially if grids are interacting and causing
terrain deformation or casting functions often.

There are sim speed drops during large scale events, and that is a challenge
that draws me in. Keen uses rendering tricks for view distance draw and object
visibility according to user settings (reflecting the power of their PC),
eventually I'd like to standardize things so that players could interact
planet-side without trees disappearing and nullifying camouflage attempts.

The vanilla game requires you to find and extract ore (iron, magnesium,
nickel, platinum, cobalt, silver, gold, uranium, more could be added if you
wish). These elements can produce things that somewhat reflect their utility
IRL, then they are refined using energy (solar, wind, battery, nuclear,
hydrogen). Then produced into components that you weld into the block for its
completion.

When you join an official server right now, you are confined to a max speed,
as this is a safety measure to prevent the game from crashing. A server sets
up conditions for players to build in their secret remote spot away from
everyone else, though sometimes they will group into factions. There is seldom
any interaction and NPC ships are randomly spawned in near the player, flying
in a straight line - they have no deeper function and they are meant to be
your salvage.

My big picture is that there should be no speed limit, but players locations
give off visual signatures if they want to go fast all the time. Space implies
distance, and distance implies travel, which implies a set amount of time.
Controlling this time would be key to bringing players together much more
often, and we will remove risk of their creations being destroyed (automated
respawn, at some sort of liquidity cost, which players will be ultimately
competing for by chasing objectives that the game already allows - mining and
transporting mass).

I want there to be a real functioning economy, where dumping a load of ore on
the market has real repercussions, like EVE Online. If you see the price of
iron go down fast, you'll know this has happened. So a player gets a huge cash
payout, even though they are selling far below market rates because they wants
to "get rid" of bulk iron (which costs them energy and time, of either him or
his bots). Because of this event, you as a market participant can buy that up
and the reduced price, and have a cheaper source of iron that takes you less
time (transport). AI agents will also respond to these events in varying
degrees of effectiveness, in order to create competition that economically
active players must consider. We want the higher level players to have
production assets and ownership in the economy, whereas newcomers can choose
to pirate, pillage, or mercenary contracts which rewards them with liquidity
if they succeed, which results in them being able to buy equipment quickly and
return to combat, but other players may be funding this behavior by selling
the ships and weapons produced with ore and energy.

I said big picture because all of these things would come in time only after
some sort of standardized transport system was put into place, which the game
needs now (it currently uses a simple jump drive which makes you suddenly
appear in a new spot) - if we allow extremely fast travel speeds there cannot
be collisions otherwise the SIM speed will drop.

Since there are so many physics elements, this game feels like a canvas and
I'd eventually want to implement concepts to suggest new technologies that
actually may be up and coming in real life. Think of it as a sort of education
platform in that regard, but when you don't want to learn, you can just go and
realistically blow up space ships and compete on a leaderboard.

------
weitzj
I flutter mobile application with iBeacons to teach social distancing.

------
bluedino
Setting up ceph on my homelab system. Introduction to ansible as well.

------
smarri
I've been spending the extra time learning to DJ, just for fun.

------
kleiba
I had a daughter last week. Lots of work, but the ROI is amazing!

------
andriosr
Transforming the Ledger CLI in a REST API: ledgersight.com

------
jerrysievert
DSP, lots of DSP.

specifically, writing audio plugins for VCV Rack and VST3.

------
adreamingsoul
Playing with my son.

------
bobbydreamer
I am just makin a new version of my site using gatsby

------
exigo
I'm working on Godot Engine plugin for IntelliJ.

------
postgrescompare
A schema comparison tool for PostgreSQL. Evenings and weekends for the last
little [https://www.postgrescompare.com](https://www.postgrescompare.com)

------
esac
Solving Hearthstone (Blizzard) by Deep learning

------
calinf
llidia.com - An audio encyclopedia for general knowledge lowers.

Like a podcast player with Wikipedia and Encyclopedia Britanica audio content.

------
thisistheend123
I am working on Google News like aggregator.

------
swsieber
Virtual whiteboard input via hand tracking.

------
sebastianconcpt
I'm building a new Smalltalk IDE.

------
amrx101
Am extending RUSTLS to work with HSM.

------
DamnYuppie
Completing my custom welding table.

------
fpvsoop
I'm finally learning Clojure.

------
Hoasi
Learning animation at the moment.

------
c0nrad
Making an angular cms for my blog

------
rossnordby
With the gradual accumulation of parallel projects, I've recently adopted a
constantly-jump-around approach to development to keep everything braincached.
About four projects in flight that I can talk about at the moment:

1) Neural approximation of surface light scattering (learned BSDF
approximations, in other words). Historically, real time BSDFs used in games
have been statistical models that make quite a few simplifying assumptions.
GGX and other modern BRDFs do an admirable job and get about 90% of the way
there, but creating new surface models is very time consuming. You need a
mostly-unique model for retroreflective cloth, another for faraway swaying
grass, another for plastics, another for skin, and so on. It's doable (and
much has been done), but the process is far from easy.

So, an attempt at a workaround: trace trillions of statistically modeled paths
and use the resulting distributions to train a small network that can be baked
into an efficient ALU-only shader representation. Results are promising so
far:
[https://twitter.com/RossNordby/status/1241224996518838272](https://twitter.com/RossNordby/status/1241224996518838272)

Added bonus: as a part of this process, you get a PDF/importance sampling
network for ~free.

2) ML applied to physically simulated character animation. Lots of neat work
in this field already- the recent motion matching -> RL balancing paper seems
like a very promising path for reducing the size of RL's responsibility:
[https://montreal.ubisoft.com/en/drecon-data-driven-
responsiv...](https://montreal.ubisoft.com/en/drecon-data-driven-responsive-
control-of-physics-based-characters/)

My own work is still in 'side project' territory and I haven't exactly caught
up to SOTA
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Haz9o3lbJJQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Haz9o3lbJJQ)),
but there are a bunch of things I'm looking forward to trying. Different
heuristics (muscular control delay, effort minimization, etc.), some variants
of off policy learning, different exploration approaches, some low level
architecture tweaks, and so on.

3) Gradually resurrecting and modernizing a bitrotted renderer from a few
years ago
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIax_ProQ8c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIax_ProQ8c))
and expanding its functionality. Beyond just fixing the massive problems it
has accumulated, I'd like to flesh out a full surface space rendering
pipeline. All shading would be computed on the surfaces of objects (and, where
appropriate, in volumes) rather than in screenspace, so temporal reprojection
is made far easier and there's no geometric blurring. Final rasterization is
extremely cheap (~1 texture sample read) and can be decoupled from shading, so
with 144hz+ geometric rendering in combination with late latched camera input,
you can get application contribution to display latency below 10ms pretty
easily.

The surface space caches and decoupling also give you a path towards tons of
other interesting approaches- surface space shadow maps, low resolution
directional occlusion and global illumination caches, conetraceable
prefiltered surface representations, and all sorts of cool stuff.

4) Continuing to improve the physics engine
([https://github.com/bepu/bepuphysics2](https://github.com/bepu/bepuphysics2)).
It exited beta last year, but there is always more to do. Next target is the
tree structure used by meshes and the broad phase. While it is more than an
order of magnitude faster than v1's, it should be possible to extract more
parallelism, eliminate the need for a separate cache optimizer step, and cut
down the aggressiveness of the static tree refinement. Simulations with
hundreds of thousands of sleeping or static objects could see some significant
gains, among other things.

Was also considering training a network to compress in-memory solver data
since, on manycore AVX2 capable systems, the solver is always memory bandwidth
bound, but down that path may lie madness... maybe not everything needs to
have DL thrown at it. Maybe.

------
sasha_fishter
I'm working on tennis software. The idea started 2 years ago, when I started
to play a tennis. In my local club all reservations where written down on the
sheet of paper and people were have to come personally to book court. I
started working on idea just to prove myself that I can do it. First version
were pretty basic, but with complex logic for court reservations.

They liked the idea, so we were live, and they threw paper bookings away. 100+
users in a few weeks. It was little bit of pressure to get things right, but
after fixing bugs, I was pretty satisfied with first alpha version, which was
basically MVP and POC (proof of concept).

Then another club joined and there was around 150 users very fast.

I expand app so players can have their own ratings when they store their
results. It was pretty fun to watch how everything suddenly changes. Players
started to have conversions about their rankings, and they started to play
more tennis. They have all history now for their matches, so no more 'I beat
you that time, how can you not remember that :)"

I wrote some cool stuff too, like module for leagues and tournaments, which we
organised under our Sliceer brand. We have pretty successful league and
tournament with over 150 players.

We expand reservations to more clubs outside my hometown, and we are trying to
reach even more.

I have some income from app too, but it's very basic, mostly from Premium
users who can see little bit more advanced features like 'one sign in', i.e.
non Premium users have to login every two hours, etc.

Now, I'm improving registration page which has to be very simple and fun. So I
wrote some 'onbording' process to make it even simpler for users to sign in.
There is little bit more data then just email, so it has to be fun. Here is a
short video [https://imgur.com/B6g0YwX](https://imgur.com/B6g0YwX)

This year we will be in more clubs, and with bigger tournament under our belt
(waiting for corona shit to be over).

I like what I'm doing so far, and I'm enjoying building software that other
people are using, which is in fact solving real problem. I see a lot of things
that I can improve, but for now, I'm sticking to booking module to be the best
it can be, so people will be forced to use it. I want to be that good.

For now, I have little less than 600 registered users, of which - in tennis
season - 100 and more are using app every day, and there is around 1000 active
users per month (this numbers of active users are from last year, still
waiting new season to start). We have one guy who recently passed 100 matches!

For now, we are operating only in Croatia, and app is only translated in
Croatian, but I'm looking forward to translate it to other languages so other
people can use it.

And, yes, booking module (what I have so far) is free for all clubs. Advanced
features like statistics and some custom logic for clubs is payed separately -
already have on club with custom logic (payed).

If you have any questions I would love to answer them.

Sasa

------
xoelop
I'm working on [https://goodcompanies.io](https://goodcompanies.io), a site to
share companies that are letting their people work from home during the
coronavirus pandemic

I compiled the list of companies originally from the answers to DHH's tweets
and now people can add their own companies too

------
loblollyboy
Watching bojack horseman

------
m3kw9
Working on a timer.

------
masa331
Accounting company

------
evanxsummers
syncing Redis streams for distributed messaging

------
edoceo
web conference, zoom competitor.

------
convolvatron
declarative reflective tower

------
mkoryak
0

------
danShumway
I'm working on a static site generator (Raise) that's taking a bunch of
lessons from one of my previous projects, a testing library called
Distilled[0].

The development philosophy with Distilled was to have a very, very small but
flexible API, and to basically try to get out of your way. Distilled takes the
view that some parts of testing are a lot easier than people think, so it
explicitly _doesn 't_ do those things. It doesn't give you a test harness out
of the box, it doesn't give you a `beforeEach`, stuff like that. It gives you
a very solid, very predictable base that you can very quickly morph in
different directions. I've been using Distilled for ~2 years at this point,
and it's been a mild revolution in how I approach testing.

So the philosophy with Raise is very similar. With Raise, there are no built-
in transpilers or templating engines, there is no CLI. I expect you to do
whatever text transformation you need yourself, either manually or through a
3rd-party library. What Raise does do is make it very easy to recursively pipe
directories through transform functions, and very easy to build complicated
transforms.

So if you want to compile a bunch of markdown files:

    
    
      await Raise({
        input: './source',
        output: './public',
        transform: {
          '**/*.md': async (info) => ({
            [`${info.filename}.html`]: marked(await info.contents())
          })
        }
      });
    

And you can also do fun things like recursively return transforms, which makes
Raise really easy to extend and adapt to different projects. So for example,
if your sitemap was being managed by a CSV file or something:

    
    
      await Raise({
        input: './source',
        output: './public',
        transform: {
    
          /* structure: "page_name", "page_location" */
          'pages.csv': async (info) => {
             let pages = parse(await info.contents('utf8'));
             return pages.reduce((result, page) => {
               result[page[1]] = async (info) => ({
                  [page[0]]: marked(await info.contents())
               })
             }, {});
           }
        }
      });
    

There are a few other cool tricks you can pull with it, but they're hard to
explain in small code samples. But you're not getting any transforms for free,
and I'm not trying to intuit anything about the structure of your site.
There's no magical behavior. But what you get in return for that is an API
that is extremely consistent, extremely predictable, very easy to learn, and
very easy to adapt to novel situations.

Still a work in progress, but I should be done with the last few chores for
the alpha within the next few days, at which point I'm going to start testing
it out by converting some of my own sites to use this as the builder.

[0]: [https://distilledjs.com/](https://distilledjs.com/)

------
oscargrouch
A "application browser" based on p2p technologies like bittorrent.

Its based on a (heavily modified) Chrome codebase, and the application sdk its
in Swift and later also one for C++.

Apart from the application process use to remote render the UI, i have a
"instance" process that run for the "apps" that works for handling the RPC
messages (which is in gRPC).

The instance process, will expose the RPC interfaces as in a background
service, where the RPC is designed by the app developer accordingly to its
needs. (For instance it can even control when to launch the app window).

The RPC can be exposed to the outside or only internal, and im using the
bittorrent DHT as an update service with a constant address that the app
developer can share so others can install and update the apps.

The application is container like, where you can have key-value databases and
files already there. So when you launch the instance process (aka. the service
process) it can use this persistent layer as its state. Files, databases,
assets, applications and the shared module to be loaded by the instance
process will be all there already (as in zip, git or docker).

On top of that there will be the common window, the same as browsers, only
that its shared by installed applications that was synced through torrent.

The cool thing is that giving theres a instance/daemon process for each app,
they can run and handle RPC' s or network in the background and notify you
about events, where you can optionally launch the app UI to see them.

(Eg. a messenger can receive messages via RPC, handle them in the instance
process, and persist them without any UI, than let you know about it through
the common window, where you can launch the new UI)

(Im also planning to let install in "standalone mode" where it will install
and be exposed as a ordinary app in the native OS)

The SDK will have direct access to the web layer, and it will be easy to
develop a web browser for instance. The rendering layer is the same used by
chrome and blink.

The biggest motivations to this, was not only something i've always wanted to
have, but also political, as in civil rigts, giving it will give us more
control of our digital lives.

Imagine a search index like Google only being able to index your contents if
you allow them, and only what you want. Or the capacity to have your personal
list of friends and the social networks will have access to the list if you
want and not own them like they do now.

Im about to launch it in about a month, but giving i was already in a bad
financial shape (because i have dived all the way for this project), now with
the pandemic, i dont know if i can launch something really stable and finale,
be it for health or the world economy nosediving (i hope it wont affect me
that much and i can do at least this).

------
carapace
Last Sunday I was messing around with Godot engine[0] doodling and I made a
kind of "physics toy" (calling it a _game_ would be too much, although it's a
lot of fun.) I loaded a simple space ship model from a free game assets
site,[1] turned off gravity, and added some simple controls. I found a cool
background[2], also free, and put in some asteroids and a little star.

And that's pretty much it.

All you can do is fly around and bounce off of things. I didn't implement any
collision logic, so everything is indestructable, but you can chase and
attempt to herd asteroids, or bounce off the sun! The physics of the ship
mimic the real world: turning doesn't affect your velocity (no swooping.) But
conservation of angular momentum was such a PITA that I made it so the ship
automatically damps it. I also made a "magic" brake that just slows you down
relative to the frame of the sun.

Godot is really tight. It has a few weird glitches here and there but overall
it's a joy to work with. (As an aside, I was trying to make some meshes and
things in Blender and O how I hate that UI. I have a total love/hate thing
with Blender. One the one hand it's so good and powerful and has such a
compelling life story, on the other hand it literally gives me a headache when
I use it.)

Anyhow, FWIW I just pushed the "game" to srht:
[https://git.sr.ht/~sforman/SpaceGame](https://git.sr.ht/~sforman/SpaceGame)
so y'all can take a look.

You should be able to load it into Godot 3.2 and run it or edit it. It's a
little messy, I apologize. It's only a week old and I haven't spent a lot of
time on it, but I'm learning techniques and adding little things here and
there.

There are soooo many possibilities... I didn't plan to make this, but I
imagine I'll keep messing with it. Scratching an itch. (In a world that
contains e.g. Kerbal Space Program and EVE Online do I really want to spend a
lot of time on this?) One thing I want to try is connecting to a Prolog server
via websocket and using it as the ship's computer.

BTW, the thought occurred to me the other day that, since Godot has HTML as an
export target, it's a valid _front-end authoring tool_ , especially if VR|AR
takes off, eh?

[0] [https://godotengine.org/](https://godotengine.org/)

[1] Space Kit from Kenney.nl [https://kenney.nl/assets/space-
kit](https://kenney.nl/assets/space-kit)

[2] [https://opengameart.org/content/ulukais-space-
skyboxes](https://opengameart.org/content/ulukais-space-skyboxes)

------
chrisdalke
I'm building a real-time telemetry platform for makers. The project lowers the
barrier of entry for data collection on hardware projects: You can _very
quickly_ wire up a hardware system to a server/UI and collect, analyze, and
act on data from multiple data sources. This lets the maker focus on building
better, more intelligent systems.

Out of the box with minimal configuration, my telemetry platform has:

\- Support for many common telemetry protocols, for example: (NMEA 0183,
Mavlink, CAN-bus, VE.Direct, Key-Length-value strings)

\- Realtime data streaming, play/pause/replay, time scrubbing

\- Dashboard editor and component library (charts, gauges, text displays,
instrument panels, etc)

\- Data syncing in realtime between servers and the cloud; dashboards can be
shared and viewed anywhere

My background in this is from my work at the University of Rochester leading a
manned electric boat racing team. A need we saw across teams at our
competitions was the ability to integrate realtime data from many embedded
devices into a single data stream, plot data live on dashboards during races,
store data for later analysis, and easily share that data among team members.
Building out the infrastructure to do this gave our team a great advantage as
we were able to back up high-level decisions with quantitative data we
received from our system.

For example, where other teams would guess based on sparse data the ideal
propeller pitch for a desired event, we had exact data on the RPM/torque from
our drivetrain and current draw on the motor, and were able to quantitatively
compare our propeller selection in different events to optimize for speed,
efficiency, etc.

The professional ecosystem in this area is huge:

\- ROS is the dominant telemetry platform across hardware systems

\- The Mavlink protocol is used for drone communication

\- CAN-bus and other hardware standards are used in the vehicle industry

\- Matlab is commonly used for data collection & analysis among researchers

Across all these systems there is a common problem for beginners: There is a
huge amount of domain knowledge and setup required before you can effectively
build complex systems. Across almost every amateur project that does hardware
data collection, people are repeating the same steps: Set up a custom protocol
for streaming from an MCU over serial, write a program to receive/store that
data, use an external tool to load, process and chart the data, etc.

On some level, that experience is really valuable, and I'm building the
platform not to force you into a certain method: Using one piece of the system
does not require buying into every feature. For example, you could just use
the server for data collection, and read data points directly from the server
into your own UI. conversely, you could use the server/UI to point at a ROS
instance and just use the UI as a UI layer for dashboards.

Overall, I'm really excited because I think that building a ready-to-use
server and a powerful UI into a single package represents a real step
forwards. There's a real need for this type of system that I've seen time and
time again in the field from makers, researchers, and anyone else building
hardware systems.

------
iskander
Peptide vaccine for SARSCoV2

------
songzme
TLDR - I'm teaching my local community to code. My vision is to show tech
companies that you don't need to spend money to find good engineers. You can
invest in your local community instead and you will find really talented
engineers.

My 10 year journey:

Ever since college, I had been teaching. Teaching and helping others keeps me
humble, develops my patience, and makes me a better developer. I am constantly
forced to follow best practices so I don't teach the wrong things.

2010 - I started coding as a junior in college. I was objectively the worst
coder having started so late so I convinced my best friend at the time to
learn how to code while he was pursuing an econ degree. This way, I know
somebody worse than me at coding. It helped boost my confidence.

2012 - After graduation, I got a job! Shortly after, my best friend got a job
too despite having only an econ degree and no coding background. This inspired
my ex-girlfriend at the time (who had a stats degree) to learn how to code.
She got a job shortly after.

2014 - I started thinking... could anyone get a coding job without a degree? I
reached out to a high school friend who was working as an uber driver. His
college degree didn't work out for him, so I invited him to stay in my home
while he learned to code. I eventually hired him onto my team and we worked
together for awhile.

2016 - I wanted a definitive answer to the question "could anyone get a coding
job without a degree?". My hypothesis was a yes and to verify that and I
needed more students. I made a public post offering a free coding bootcamp
with no interviews. First 12 students got to join for free.

2018 - Teaching those students turned out to be really difficult because they
all came from all different backgrounds. I had to change my curriculum many
times to not only train them to become good software engineers, but also
prepare them for interviews. Eventually, all the original students (2 of whom
I hired myself) got a job as a software engineer. I invited new students and
started drafting up a formal curriculum.

2019 - Wrapped up a first draft of our formal curriculum. Started a free
coding group at our local library: [https://www.meetup.com/San-
Jose-C0D3](https://www.meetup.com/San-Jose-C0D3)

I show up before work every day (M-F at 8am) to help students who are learning
how to code.

2020 - Throughout my journey, I worked as a software engineer. Our curriculum
has proven to be pretty effective and I'm currently in the process of hiring
some students who started coding at our library into my engineering team. My
goal this year is to launch our curriculum to the world for free as open
source.

Due to the current pandemic, we have paused all in person meetup groups and we
interact online. If you want to beta test our product, start here:
[https://c0d3.com/book](https://c0d3.com/book)

------
catchbepis22
Making a way to save web apps so they work totally offline without your
browser knowing the difference. open source:

[https://github.com/dosyago/22120](https://github.com/dosyago/22120)

also a way to stream and record and replay a browser session remotely:

[https://github.com/dosyago/RemoteView](https://github.com/dosyago/RemoteView)

apart from those two serialization projects, I'm also building a side project
in stylegan to generate art, and a self reporting pandemic tracker, relevant
to C19.

and a bunch of other open source stuff:

[https://github.com/cris691/Portfolio](https://github.com/cris691/Portfolio)

contributors welcome!

------
forkexec
Current project: Quarantining myself in my camper van for another week to see
if I or my family members are ill before living together.

I have a Mac Mini with upgrades and a 4K monitor waiting.

Also, working on a boro water cooled virtualization/workstation dual EPYC that
I've been piecing together before AMD made the press rounds. I'm supposed to
have a dual CPU & VRM waterblock but the seller has been deflecting, dodging
and dicking around for 4 months... they only mailed half of it.

------
0xff00ffee
I'm developing a low power wi-fi edge node that does low power beam forming
and speech verification. really pushing the limits of this Cortex M4. Did i
mention low power? Trying to get 10hrs of battery life on a few 2032s is not
easy with 802.11b.

------
red-indian
Planting crops!

